# No Detours...



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

...but not really....:sendsomeUTurnstoo:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Not a chance till your Show! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

You suck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

So you didn't like my idea...wanna do arms? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

You really think I couldn't pull that dress off?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll do Bi's...you do Tri's 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You really think I couldn't pull that dress off?



Why don't we Yak in that old journal..the white one, it's to foo foo!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Can we superset bi's & tri's this week?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

and keep this one for what? I already have a journal where i log stuff...WTF do I need three for?!

You don't know me well enough I guess


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok...call yours A1, A2, A3...and I'll call mine B1, B2, B3...and we'll splice it? 

Then I can edit you and you can praise me? :j/k:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

ROTF!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and keep this one for what? I already have a journal where i log stuff...WTF do I need three for?!
> 
> You don't know me well enough I guess



Now you're not funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ROTF!



Is that a problem?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah...of course you get bi's!...you're gonna give me all shitty exercises 

bar dips
overhead extension
Lying tri
RG pressdown


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm laughing my ass off! LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Two arm cambered cable
Incline Supinated curls
Preacher EZ 
Standing Hammer

Shitty enough? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

LOL! you're an ASS!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank You 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Anytime 

I'm getting food...BRB  ...don't go any where


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

You know...I would be less hungry if you would just let me have coffee & tea when I wanted


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

You know I would if I could


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

No you wouldn't! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

I was typing an update at your request concerning my request, about your response to my response for help! 

Dropped it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I knew what you were doing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No you wouldn't! lol



Yes...I would..if it were the right thing to do 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

So do you want that Tweak..and can you w8 till the 24th for it? 


Or do you need something sooner? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

The 24th? 

.....alright!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The 24th?
> 
> .....alright!




See...bipolar, you just did it again...

The 24th...or sooner? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Crap...it's getting worse

and the Tweak? :insane:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Can we go just to next friday? well....let's just w8 and see.

I'm not in too much of a hurry for zig zag, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Can we go just to next friday? well....let's just w8 and see.
> ...



Friday or w8...still bipolar 

Friday...I'll decide for you!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Stop that  Are you a HT?



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I dunno...what is it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Happy Twitette


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah....I guess so


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Closed...I thought we were just gonna post whore in both of them ,lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

We can....

Leah

Can you get your site in here? (Lorraine is here)

http://www.weightsnet.com/Links/Fitness/athletes.html


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm already there somewhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah...very disorganized! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Tired? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Getting there.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

I think I should make sure the kids aren't doing porn or something....Mrs Pain is hiding...they are too quiet! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

GNL  

SYITM 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

GML 

I went to the other Journal out of habit! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

GMA 

Sleep well? I did until rob decided he couldn't decide if he was awake or asleep 

I think my back is getting better  ....slowly.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I was up really late last night...so I ended up having another meal....about 3 oz chicken and 3 oz ground beef


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Most Excellent! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

You like?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was up really late last night...so I ended up having another meal....about 3 oz chicken and 3 oz ground beef



It's OK...run around your computer saying...."DP Rules!"...200 times! ;p

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you prescribing cardio Dr. Pain?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

No...that was to make you too Dizzy...not Ditzy, to eat! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah...that wouldn't work 

We're going out to dinner tonight...or something ---->


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Be good, Please? 

food...brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I will...but alcohol isn't on the menu eh? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Forgot my weekly update yesterday...highlights: I need to find that chest W/ (hint)...and we had a set yesterday...OMG, triple drop Smith Shrugs..I got 15, 10, 15.....and SS with Cambered Olympic bar upright rows...Shit that hurt so Good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I was w8ing for that 

which chest workout...the one I did? It's in my CSH journal isn't it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *1 *  Flat DB...5 sets..
> 
> *2 *  Incline smith....4 sets...120 RI, last set quad drop if w/partner
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Thank you...that will make my post 10 times easier...I will have to do it from the store or later though! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Whatcha ya'll doing tonight? ....parties...movies...??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

No plans yet...I feel like cooking 

Maybe rent something...w8 for your confession here...etc?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

...no faith  

I feel like cooking too  I love cooking/baking...I wish I could do more of it 

We'll probably get a movie to watch when we come home. More than likely we will have dinner at the Griz and then shoot pool.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

I've decided to tan this morning on the way to work...so I have to go......Everyone that Show will be built, tan and styling (I don't style..lol) So I want to comform with built and tan...not far to go as I always have a base tan!

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

LMAO! Ok ...SYS

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...no faith
> 
> I feel like cooking too  I love cooking/baking...I wish I could do more of it
> ...



Lot's of Faith....but more "Knowledge"...sounds like fun.....I'll still be aw8ing your confessions....don't make me drag it out of you...save us time! 

DP

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm gonna be good! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm gonna be w8ing!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

GGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!

Go!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I think most of my meals will be various forms of protien powder...since I'm totally wanting something sweet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

That will work for today...but not for days...have some fiber too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm getting fibre


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Are these an acceptable alternative to gum for when I drink eggs again?...which btw I haven't given up yet but am trying....

http://www.vitasprings.com/lis144strip.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry...wrong spelling...flavour w/your fibre...lol 

I have 12 minutes......tell me a story or update my journal...lol

You have my attention 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are these an acceptable alternative to gum for when I drink eggs again?...which btw I haven't given up yet but am trying....
> 
> http://www.vitasprings.com/lis144strip.html



I know those who use em....most be better than gum, but depends if your body determines that it is both "sweet" and minty? 

I have a "novel idea"...stop drinking slimy cartoned EGGS! 

DPinioned


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok...I don't want to do that anyway 

I updated your journal


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Well...they're less sweet than the gum I chew


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I have to go to the gym now  ....and then tan...and then buy some veggies so I don't blow my diet today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Have you ever seena person with superior genetics that sort of knows how to train, but doesn't (cuz everything works), and is clueless about her/his potential/nutrionion/how to really W/O? 

 I have to kind of deal w/that next....a woman has been W/O in my time slot on Saturdays....kind of feeding off my energy and doing ther same W/O time after time after time...

I make a few suggestions, but don't really want to jump in her game...as a trainer..this type of thing must bug you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I don't want to do that anyway
> 
> I updated your journal



I'm l8...but I gotta see this 

Stop chewing gum.....don't blow it (cept mmafiter)...have a gr8 W/O and day! 

BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I can't stop chewing gum  it's my only salvation 

Yes...I see a lot of that...but it doesn't bug me much 

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't stop chewing gum  it's my only salvation
> 
> Yes...I see a lot of that...but it doesn't bug me much
> ...



Stop "chewing" gum     It will lower your insulin levels and we will get some results (finally)! 

Please stop! 

So the W/O went well, crushed Dr. J...then made him pose, pose somemore..and do his routine.....he's burnt, flat, lifeless, whinny, "Perfect" for one week out.  We increased his water to 8 L  (from 6) yesterday and he dropped 2 pounds overnight...he is at 145...cut off is at 143.25.....so we can carb him early...maybe Wednesday!  

The problem now, before carbs....his skin, esp lower abs is kind of loose, folds on itself a little....do you have any Prep H or Thiomucase ideas?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't know...I didn't have much luck w/ Prep H...but if he uses it...makes sure he gets the creme and not the gel. How come his skin is loose? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Age and w8 loss I guess...is it irritating at all...he;s sensitive..lol

Did Mrs. Big Rob have any tips! 

and say you'll stop please rder: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

No not really...she didn't use it.

It's not irritating at all...but I think you can get a sensitive formula


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

K.....I'll let him decide, thanks! 


So...how was your W/O? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Adding it now....good...skipping killed my arms/shoulders afterwards...tanned


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Nap time?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

*bar dips* 14, 12, 14, 12
*Cable curls* 60/12, 60/12, 65/10, 65/10

*Overhead extension* 35/12, 40/10, 40/10
*Incline Curl* 12.5/12, 15/8, 20/6

*Lying Tri* 40/8, 40/7, 40/6
*Preacher Curl*30/12, 40/10, 50/8

*RG Pressdown* 20/12 x 2, 20/10
*Hammer curls* 12.5/12 x 2, 12.5/10

Awesome pump today 

30 minutes skipping.....4-5 minutes on, 2 minutes rest...didn't time work intervals...just went for about one song or till I kept fucking up and needed rest


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Hell no....FOOD time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Awesome pump today
> 
> 30 minutes skipping.....4-5 minutes on, 2 minutes rest...didn't time work intervals...just went for about one song or till I kept fucking up and needed rest





30 minutes of skipping is incredibe   When I taught a "Crosstraining" class at the University....2-3 minutes killed people!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell no....FOOD time




Yeah...did that....

...then NAP? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah...I used to skip a lot in class...Rob's a killer...just like you...:nomercy: 

But my left calf was getting pretty sore by the end, lol. I usually alternate left foot/right foot cause i get bored and jumping on both feet is boring


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Good equipment helps 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

....helps to kill your shoulders! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

So back to the idea of you praising me occassionally.....I like attention too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh really 

Alright...well...have I told you lately how much I like your workouts? That "wussy" leg workout that I asked for? Don't ever let me do that again K? If I ask for something wussy....just give me something good and pretend it's wussy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Monotone voice:

You're feeling sleepy.....Leah. close your eyes. you're feeling so very sleepy.....your head weighs a thousand pounds...your eyelids are steel shutters too heavy to open....relax...feel yourself drift into a deep deep sleep......Leah....let go of all thought.......drift........you're fading......fading.............fading

...when I count o 3......you'll be in a deep deep sleep


one



two



three


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you trying to get me to nap so you can?  :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you trying to get me to nap so you can?  :finger



Is it working? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Have I told you lately how much I appreciate you yelling at me  and keeping me on track  so we can reach our goals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh really
> 
> Alright...well...have I told you lately how much I like your workouts? That "wussy" leg workout that I asked for? Don't ever let me do that again K? If I ask for something wussy....just give me something good and pretend it's wussy



Perfect Thank You....I'm good for a few more months now..lol  


DP

p.s  I can tell you like them and your not being lazy when you say to me..."You make it!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Have I told you lately how much I appreciate you yelling at me  and keeping me on track  so we can reach our goals






You're gonna make me feel too good soon, Thanks Leah...maybe you should stop here?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Hell no


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

So I guess the Nap is called off? 

I think I'll get a Liter instead....:crap:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Perfect Thank You....I'm good for a few more months now..lol
> 
> 
> ...




You can tell huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok.....I'll get a litre too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Did you read that article i posted yet?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Um.....coleslaw is kinda pretty when you make it w/ both red and green cabbage


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you read that article i posted yet?



No where?  Did you read the UTI one?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

at my site

No...I deleted it before you mentioned it  I missed it somehow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um.....coleslaw is kinda pretty when you make it w/ both red and green cabbage



Wit a tiny bit of onion...and a dressing  of tahini, sesame and olive oil 1:4, and rice wine vinegar (has sugar in it) and a pinch of garlic powder 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Can't go till later..sorry

it's mercola


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I use red onion too. What's tahini...you told me before?

Is sesame oil good...I was gonna buy it. Just for salads or do you cook w/ it?

I just mixed it w/ my homemade mayo (which I love) and a little ACV


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

K 

I was gonna ask about CO cause I remember you and Jodi talking about it.

At the grocery store...which is the only place I was able to find it...they sell it for $1.99 w/ all the oils...no label info, nothing. That's what i've been using but I've always been suspicious of it's quality.

So the other day we found some at a suspp store, very expensive, refrigerated, a bigger bottle but still along the lines of flax in terms of $$$. Cold-pressed.

So now I'm thinking I should get that instead of this other stuff?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Tahini is sesame seed butter.

Sesame oil (the toasted kind) is awesome for flavor...it doesn't take much, and should be mixed w/other oils for frying as it has a lower smoking point! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K
> 
> I was gonna ask about CO cause I remember you and Jodi talking about it.
> ...




Much better source....stilll doesn't mean no bleaches or Hexane, but possibly is free of those...we sell 16 oz of Omega Nutrition for 7.99 less a discount if that helps? 

Do you know the brand?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

K...I knew that ...I can't have it  But I think I'll get the sesame oil 

My plan for tonight is to get Ostrich and a salad


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes...I think it was Omega now that you say that. But it wasn't no $7.99....more like 12.99! For a big bottle...don't know the oz?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

That article is awesome......bring it, bold it, live it! 

I hope it's accurrate, we let TCD at it and find out....lol 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I think it was Omega now that you say that. But it wasn't no $7.99....more like 12.99! For a big bottle...don't know the oz?




Hain and Spectrum come in bottles...Omega in Tubs? In Canada....anything is possible


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

I use to spend time at that site....no time to make the rounds now a day! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok...cool 

Yeah...this was more like a tub I guess....a big wide lid, not a tapered neck w/ a little lid


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I knew that ...I can't have it  But I think I'll get the sesame oil
> 
> My plan for tonight is to get Ostrich and a salad



get Ostrich...get an Ostrich..get some Ostrich..lol 

Sounds good  

No Emu 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...cool
> 
> Yeah...this was more like a tub I guess....a big wide lid, not a tapered neck w/ a little lid



Get it, sounds right..see if you can taste/notice  a difference 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Why not? I don't think they have Emu anyway. They have alligator though 

I hope it tastes better...this stuff is gross.

Got another coconut btw


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok...do you want to nap?  ...I want to clean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

My reply there...one click away......



Let's not degrade this journal.....(like the rest)  I don't want to have to discipline you in Public! 


Sorry folks....she gets these Big Asses  ..err...I mean Bugs up her Big ASS, w8...that's not right......Bugs on her Ass-Shelf.....and it's just  plain "ugly" what happens next! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why not? I don't think they have Emu anyway. They have alligator though
> 
> I hope it tastes better...this stuff is gross.
> ...




Emu is fatty like duck or Goose...lol

Coconut addict 

Did you finish your liter?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

WTf was that for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> My reply there...one click away......
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you want to retract your defiance 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

No...I didn't even get it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

What did I do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> you suck   I'm gonna



For that.....

and this:

.





> ...just gotta think of the yummy stuff I'll be pigging out on after the show. Gonna be smart this time and bring cheats to the show w/ me, so i can have it right after. I'm thinking I'm going to go for a Tim Hortons Chocolate Glazed donut


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

LMFAO! You DO so suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

J/k...and then the real Pig-Out 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

K...I'm going to clean my house


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...do you want to nap?  ...I want to clean



It was a gr8 idea before the Liter....LOL 


SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

LOL....sorry 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Hi 

We're leaving as soon as my sweater is dry  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

K...I gotta get a new perfume...Coco Chanel is just not sittin' right w/ me lately


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I gotta get a new perfume...Coco Chanel is just not sittin' right w/ me lately



There should be one called "Perfect Angel"....somewhere...lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

K...I gotta go...SYS 

If I don't get back...have a good night  and GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi
> 
> We're leaving as soon as my sweater is dry  lol



K...I'm cooking and doing some tube with wifey! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

If you find it...let me know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

You'll get back...you always do! 



Have funn !


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

K ....Have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Starting Day 9....

Huperzine 
Neuroprotective agent for memory & cognition 

·Maintains acetylcholine levels for healthy cognitive function
·Promotes enhanced memory and cell to cell communication
·Pro Health???s Huperzine A is currently being used in testing at UCSD for memory enhancement benefits 

Huperzine A, a powerful compound harvested from the club moss Huperzia serrata, is a popular neuroprotective supplement that promotes enhanced brain function. Huperzine A supports the nervous system's role in transmitting information from cell to cell, and promotes stronger nervous connections for healthy cognitive function and memory. 
Huperzine A helps maintain levels of acetylcholine, a brain nutrient that plays a major role in cognitive function. Acetylcholine is a fluid released into the synapse, or space between two nerve cells, where it stimulates the transfer of nerve impulses from one nerve cell to another. After the impulse has been transferred, another enzyme called acetylcholine esterase breaks down acetylcholine, and the nervous transmission is ended. It is believed that in some memory disorders acetylcholine is broken down too quickly, and the transmitting nerve signal is weakened and cannot be received. Additionally, a shortage of acetylcholine may contribute to memory loss. 

Huperzine A helps inhibit the activity of the destructive enzyme so the acetylcholine does not break down as quickly, helping to improve the strength and duration of the nervous impulse. Strong nervous connections promote improved cognitive ability and memory. Pro Health???s Huperzine A helps maintain acetylcholine levels to support and maximize memory health. 

A double-blind placebo-controlled study conducted by Chinese researchers,* evaluated 103 Alzheimer's disease patients who received either huperzine A or placebo twice daily for 8 weeks. The researchers reported that about 60% of the treated participants showed improvements in memory, thinking, and behavioral functions compared to 36% of the placebo-treated group. 

Research data published in a 1997 review paper in the Journal of the American Medical Association, indicated that Huperzine A inhibits the breakdown of the acetylcholine. Additionally, Huperzine A is currently being used in a clinical trial at the University of California San Diego to determine its memory enhancing properties. 

* Xu SS, Goa ZX, Weng Z, et al. Efficacy of tablet huperzine-A on memory, cognition, and behavior in Alzheimer's disease. Zhongguo Yao Li Xue Bao. 1995;16:391???395.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

I'll have to read that in the morning 

Missed ya by 3 minutes!

So....my confessions ....

About 5 oz ostrich
Cooked veggies....carrots, turnip, zucchini...didn't eat the carrots..k, I had one 
Salad w/ raspberry vinegrette...yummy  ...in place of potatoes
and 1 glass of wine  

I am still hungry though 

K...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

.....I love how unpredictable my hormones are when I'm cutting. <--Sarcasm

So...just barely 120 and very cut and not bloated at all! I was expecting bloat and 123 for overeating for 2 days.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

So...um..you sending me any of that?  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

GML  

Let me test it more first..it feels good, 7-10 digit numbers are sticking, but too early to tell....lol

I don't think you over8...and I do think the wine had a minor diurectic effect.....you are so on track 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

GMA 

I did overeat...both days I stayed up late and had an extra meal  

But I think you're right on the wine...I was dying of thirst this morning 

I left many studies for you elsewhere


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

K...so I made a HUGE salad already...so I am NOT tempted to cheat on anything...If I nibble..I nibble on salad dammit. BTw...my nibbling hasn't been problem lately..'cept for yesterday...I nibbled a bit too much coconut  

And I will not eat coconut today, lol...'cept for this meal where I planned it...and didn't eat any more than I should have 

K...so, how do ya make raspberry vinegrette? It was awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I saw, awesome too  (going there soon)....but I wish you'd bold some key points like I asked yesterday......sometimes people need a little help sifting through them ...

I have mentioned many times that for me, more meals mean less BW the next day...and fewer means more   I do think you're a mirror image in that and few other respects. 

Switching puters...brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok...probably...but the added meals increased calories...I'd think I'd have to eat the same amt of calories at least  ...either way...I'm happy, lol. Could be the added coconut from yesterday too ...<---- that would be funny!

*sigh*....I will bold


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Don't get too many ideas ...there are some "Natural Laws" in effect here.....your body adapts to quickly...(probably cuz you think too much, really)....and the occassional GOOD devi8tion from the plan...creates a H/L situation...making your metabolism second quess and rev up.  So it's good...unless you try to do  it!  


DP

I wanted to keep the suprise intact....but I almost wrote in Rob's journal that I told you to be good all week and then go for it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Um...it's kind of pointless at the moment anyway considering...maybe if things are "back to normal" by next week, lol...otherwise it'd just be a huge tease


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

So I could have written that?  LOL

Leah....do it....it will make you both feel good!   Repent later 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't know...I will see 

Bolded and added a summary


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I posed yesterday....for about 5 minutes...it kicked my ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I saw...thank you...I added my comments! 

I would like the other CSHer's to particip8....that thread is all about fine tuning......breaking plateaus or accellerating lipid oxidation! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

K...reading UTI's...mercola says no juice...which I agree w/. But all the berries we eat would be just as effective?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

How do ya make butter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I posed yesterday....for about 5 minutes...it kicked my ass



Your lucky your not my partner....he's at the point where I making him repeat a pose....and hold it for longer and longer...at least he doesn't shake anymore!

And an interesting thing.......he has a good lat spread fron and rear....front relaxed his lats look awesome (except one is bigger and connectes lower)....but his DB's F & R...I can't get his lats out....he wants to bring his elbows too far forward

...so yesterday, one week out, we finally "got it"..I demonstr8ted and we figured out that if he, pinchs his scapula then  "popped" his armpits  forward as he "sets" the pose (I know this sounds funny, but it's alway hard to figure how to teach/coach these things), then his lats come w/o the elbows traveling forward!

I think you know this cuz your's always look gr8.....even that stupid finger flare women do 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How do ya make butter?



Churn whole milk.....I like to let the "organic dairy" do it....no more rBGH 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

yes...I don't think I have a problem bringing my lats out in a DB...just the rest of the muscles, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Churn whole milk.....I like to let the "organic dairy" do it....no more rBGH
> 
> DP




what's that? 

I thought it was cream?

For it to be any better than store-bought you'd have to use cream/milk from grass-fed cows though right 

Fuking health is so expensive, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...reading UTI's...mercola says no juice...which I agree w/. But all the berries we eat would be just as effective?



For antioxidants...but there is a high concentr8tionof something special in cranberries....dried ones are awsesome. but not in our plan   (ooh, yogurt covered ones rock)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Why aren't they in are plans? They're still a berry? (not the yogurt-covered ones  )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Andrew...when do I want to do this shoot? lol....I'm afraid if i go before...well, it's like taking a week off training to prepare, and it could screw me for the competition. And I know that after I will NOT want to do any preparations for a shoot for some time after.

Do you think if i did it before i'll still be okay for the comp?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what's that?
> 
> I thought it was cream?
> ...



Recumbant bovine growth hormone..makes the cows "put out" more....lol  (I think it was banned here cuz of public outcry)

Butter is the fat from churned milk....my only guess is that it has to be more SF than cream to be solid at room temp 

There is a big difference in taste and texture of the cream I use than store bought......

http://www.horizonorganic.com    going there next

Health is less expensive than sickness.....but you do have to compromise on many issues! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why aren't they in are plans? They're still a berry? (not the yogurt-covered ones  )



To much concentrated sugar 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> yes...I don't think I have a problem bringing my lats out in a DB...just the rest of the muscles, lol



We accomplished a lot with breath and setting the legs on those...he poses like he has done more than one show...practice helps! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I feel like experimenting 

K...I have to get in the shower...I've got to go shopping soon


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We accomplished a lot with breath and setting the legs on those...he poses like he has done more than one show...practice helps!
> 
> DP




i know...my problem at the moment is time and energy...just gotta make myself do it. 

Also...posing for FAME and BB are hugely different


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew...when do I want to do this shoot? lol....I'm afraid if i go before...well, it's like taking a week off training to prepare, and it could screw me for the competition. And I know that after I will NOT want to do any preparations for a shoot for some time after.
> 
> Do you think if I did it before i'll still be okay for the comp?



Is this the one that was called off?

Do it before 4 weeks out.....we don't want to manioul8 water and glycogen any closer than that......I'm not sure what shoot you are talking about!

You have proven that you can drop legs and cardio for a week with no ill effects (cardio till Tuesday is OK)...and if you were ready a few weeks ago...you're even more ready now?  

The Calander shoot, $$$ may be a bigger problem!


DP

Food BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> i know...my problem at the moment is time and energy...just gotta make myself do it.
> 
> Also...posing for FAME and BB are hugely different



Focus on FAME posing...w/a little BB thrown in for bringing out cuts! ;p

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay...I will set it up for then ...then 


It's not the one that was called off. This guy and I have been planning to shoot together since last summer...but things keep getting in the way. He lives right near Donna Kelly and we're hoping for a 3-way shoot...two shooters, in the summer. But I need to test shoot w/ him first. We're setting up a gym shoot..cause I want some good fitness photos...not just glamour, and a little figure too.


Ok...shower..BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Whatcha doin' today?  ...I'm going shopping as soon as rob gets back from the gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I think it fits in w/your/our plans then. 

OT...I'd like to see 118-119 by the EOM......we may bring you in light for FAME....then let you rebound, but only anabolically back to 120-121 on the way to MM.....

I don't want FAME to kick your ass...and lose a week however.... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Whatcha doin' today?  ...I'm going shopping as soon as rob gets back from the gym



Food or ???

We'll shop a bit..have to line up orders and pack mail orders for tomorrow..we'll leave after truck and orders for about 54 hours  (12 M till 6 PM W)....but I should be on quite a bit! 

Packing tonight....and with my new train of thought, more solids  - less shakes and protein powder, no alcohol or caffeine...it sucks to be traveling..:fuck: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay...whatever you think is best 

So rob thinks he's too fat now  I suggested a mini cut before he begins his cycle....Just a drop in carbs/calories? What do you think?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Oh...that's this week huh? where ya goin' again?

Not food  ...well, maybe a little, lol. I'm going to get my eyebrows ripped off  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...whatever you think is best
> 
> So rob thinks he's too fat now  I suggested a mini cut before he begins his cycle....Just a drop in carbs/calories? What do you think?



Sounds like BD..I'd have to see...if you think he is and it's not "in his head"......then maybe.....but the fear with his metabolism would be LBM loss....even with a small cut!

Try  320 P 180 C 120 F for a few days.....monitor carefully...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

He's definitely put on fat, lol.  Well how are we gonna retain LBM when he cuts if just a mini-cut would hurt?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

K...I gotta go finish getting ready 

Hope ya have a good day  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

To Her personal family soap opera!  Get this.... The Niece, her husband, wifey's sister, and her husband...are all on L/C and loving it..after they made fun of us for years...

They requested about $300 worth of L/C food....at least we'll have spending $$$

I'm giving blood on Tuesday to lower my Iron levels...they only collect infrequently here....plan on some Chinese Buffets and a a movie or two...I may skip Tuesday W/O..


DP

p.s  I may buy 1 new pair of shorts..  And Shoes!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I gotta go finish getting ready
> 
> Hope ya have a good day  SYS



You brush your hair, put on sports pants and a baby T, lip gloss and GO...what's the big deal?


SYL 

you have a good one too!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

You're too funny! LMAO 

SYS 

ps...wearing jeans...not the "skinny" jeans either


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Oh...so massive amounts of time to  "Shimmy" your legs and ass into those, and then zip or button....LOL 

Go! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

So what the hell is "one serving of protein"...lol

*Meal 2*

1 srving protein
salad w/ flax/walnut/olive oil & ACV
1" of coconut

Do we know that stats on 1" of Cononut? 1" by what?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I knew I'd get shit for that, lol....it was actually just an excuse to eat coconut and veggies 

K...I'm making note of when I bought chicken...4 kg...$26....I bet it lasts less than a week ...that's in addition to all the other protein sources we have.

Oh the restraint i am showing today.....I actually had sugar free chocolate in my hands...didn't buy it. I did buy butter pecan and hazelnut cream coffee...and tortured myself all the way home w/ the smell of it...and DIDN'T stop at Timmy's to get a cup of coffee!

Although...I'm really wanting a cup...I may cave on that ...no cream though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

This is the only thing fitday has  ...has lots of fibre



Amount Per 1 piece (2" x 2" x 1/2")  
Calories 159.3
Calories from Fat 135.63  


Total Fat 15.07g  23%  


Total Carbohydrate 6.85g  2%  


    Dietary Fiber 4.05g  16%  


Protein 1.5g  3%


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Although...I'm really wanting a cup...I may cave on that ...no cream though




Okay...maybe a drizzle....this whole no cream thing is gonna SUCK!!!! 

I don't remember having to suffer like this last year


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I knew I'd get shit for that, lol....it was actually just an excuse to eat coconut and veggies
> 
> K...I'm making note of when I bought chicken...4 kg...$26....I bet it lasts less than a week ...that's in addition to all the other protein sources we have.
> ...



I can't believe you bought that *flavoured insulin spiking coffee crap*...and I still don't know what the protein was? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...maybe a drizzle....this whole no cream thing is gonna SUCK!!!!
> 
> I don't remember having to suffer like this last year



The STAKES are higher this year! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This is the only thing fitday has  ...has lots of fibre
> 
> 
> ...



So how much is 1" ??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I can't believe you bought that *flavoured insulin spiking coffee crap*...and I still don't know what the protein was?
> 
> DP



It doesn't have sugar in it...how come it spikes insulin? It's ground coffee...not the instant stuff w/ sugar.

What protein do you mean?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So how much is 1" ???
> 
> 
> DP




Well...if that's 2"...then I guess 1" is half of those numbers


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So what the hell is "one serving of protein"...lol
> 
> *Meal 2*
> ...





This protein?

I thought you're gonna drink tea? 

I thought the coffee might have been that instant sweetened crap! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...if that's 2"...then I guess 1" is half of those numbers



So then it's 1" by 2" ?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

It was 1 scoop of protein, lol...just like it says 

Ok...I'll go get a tea


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It was 1 scoop of protein, lol...just like it says
> 
> Ok...I'll go get a tea



Oh is that what it says? 


Get one for me too!   No Cream in mine...I wanna more cuts! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't know...holy technical....I didn't actually pull out a tape measure ya know


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

You think you're soooo funny. After 3 cups of coffee today...I still look cut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

..and you may have looked more cut! 


Stop it...you're so defiant!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

*stopping*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I've had all solid foods today, apple in 1 and 3 (switched to Granny Smiths today)...almost at 4 liters..and it is good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *stopping*



What...for the day???


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I have to go in minutes to the store, round up L/C stuff and do orders......shouldn't take long...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Well yeah...I only meant I'd stop buggin' ya  

BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Crap...K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well yeah...I only meant I'd stop buggin' ya
> 
> BRB



You need to post those indiscretions w/your meals 

AND STOP COFFEE! :superfinger:

So we can look back and see why we had to settle for second or third 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I always post all my cheats for you.

And I've told you before...third place at FAME is the only thing I'm gonna get...1st & 2nd are already taken by Sylvia and Allison, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I always post all my cheats for you.



Okay..sometimes I forget to post 'em w/ my meals (coffee/tea) but I always tell you about them here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I always post all my cheats for you.
> 
> And I've told you before...third place at FAME is the only thing I'm gonna get...1st & 2nd are already taken by Sylvia and Allison, lol.



You mean "They Were!" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

GGGRRRRRR  lol *sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay..sometimes I forget to post 'em w/ my meals (coffee/tea) but I always tell you about them here






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I always post all my cheats for you.



I like 

Stop Cheating!  

Have to go BBS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

GGGRRRRRRRR ...I am NOT having cream in the middle of the day again....I swear this time, lol...really! ARRGGGHHH!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok...not as bad as I thought but....protein is way low...cause of only 1 scoop  

Also...I just realized that the chicken we get is lower in fat/protein than what I was using. So now when you see 5 oz ...it's still only 30 G protein...instead of the 4 oz before


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *Meal 5*
> ...



Or....I could try to split it up and have 2 meals but only 2 hrs apart?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey...just realized that Udo Erasmus is gonna be speaking at FAME   Too bad i couldn't finish his book by then LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Or....I could try to split it up and have 2 meals but only 2 hrs apart?



If I'm in time, split it....my server has been down...I was just put on hold for 20 minutes...DDRRR:  I mean :GGGRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...just realized that Udo Erasmus is gonna be speaking at FAME   Too bad i couldn't finish his book by then LOL




You could look at all the picutres by then? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Funny  

Too late to split...sorry 

The pictures are the hard part in this book


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I know...lol


Fuck...they say it is the modem that they wouldn't vhange out! 


brb...sorry


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Man...that must be so frustrating! lol ...sorry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Up and down...it sucks!

We need to do Chest in a minute...I have an idea....I'll do it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok...You do it ...but...I only have a very tight hour...so it has to be short and sweet...and intense...not wussy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok so instead of buying another 5 lbs of spinach ( cause i was afraid you'd give me large amts of shit, lol ) I bought a caesar salad kit....only cause it was romaine all torn up and ready to eat...chucked the sugah  and now I'm all set for the week...or less, lol. I'm totally liking the pre-cut veggies thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Anything else?  Wash your car?  Pluck your eyebrows?  (how'd that turn out btw? ) 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok so instead of buying another 5 lbs of spinach ( cause i was afraid you'd give me large amts of shit, lol ) I bought a caesar salad kit....only cause it was romaine all torn up and ready to eat...chucked the sugah  and now I'm all set for the week...or less, lol. I'm totally liking the pre-cut veggies thing



I never told you about those?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Did both of those today...how 'bout you do the laundry? 

Um...good, lol...I was gonna go thinner but she said (and rob said) they were fine


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Scrap that....you get to cook me something yummy :screwlaundry:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Well...I never bought them before because they're really a waste of money at the grocery store...but at Costco they're pretty good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Scrap that....you get to cook me something yummy :screwlaundry:



I love cooking, and hate laundry......We're making Atkins Chocolate Chocolate Chip muffins tonight for the L/Cer's down south! 

Fo


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

WTF is Fo? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Maybe I should look at the keys? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

ROTF!

That's hilarious, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Are you going to nibble?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

K...I wanna be able to make low carb chocolate chocolate chip cookies dammit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ROTF!
> 
> That's hilarious, lol



Don't laugh to much...you'll go aerobic on me! 

No..No Nibbling...somehow I have a renewed sense of purpose from all the cool research...lol

Sorry....no muffins for you! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

When I get my Uturn can I?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Sure...but there are a lot of choices...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

That's okay...choosing is almost as fun as doing 

Your swimming routine...would you change anything for someone older? 61...but could kick someone's ass half her age  (not mine though  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok...read this through before you *bitch!*

Usually about once every 3 months or so, we take a break from all pressing.  As tomorrow is Dr. J's last chest W/O...and we can't accomplish anything before his show...we and YOU are going to do *AN ALL FLYE W/O*


*1 High Cable Standing Flyes* 3 sets, crossover if you want to

*2  Low Cable Standing Flyes* 3 sets

*3  Middle Cable Standing Flyes* 3 sets



* 4 Low Incline DB Flyes* 3 sets

* 5 Swiss Ball Flyes* 3 sets 

* 6  Flat Bench DB Flyes* 3 sets

* 7 Incline or Flat BB*  BAR ONLY 2 sets to failure


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's okay...choosing is almost as fun as doing
> 
> Your swimming routine...would you change anything for someone older? 61...but could kick someone's ass half her age  (not mine though  )



Can you show me what I gave MG?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

K...my shoot is set for the 5th of April...exactly 4 weeks before FAME


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> * 7 Incline or Flat BB*  BAR ONLY 2 sets to failure
> ...




Bar only...to failure...as if he needs to actually write that, lol...like I'd be able to do anything else!   

Can I giant set the cables to save time?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Can you show me what I gave MG?


Warm-up

100 Meters easy free, 50 M kick (use a board if you have one)

Normally we would start with stroke/breathing drills, not sure how elaborate you want this

Beginner Intermediate is about 1000-1500 M

As follows:

5 X 50 Stroke drill (one arm, hypoxics, etc)

4 X 50 Kick

2 X 100 Pull (means pull-buoy between you legs)
4 X 50 IM (medley of strokes, change each 50....Breast, back, free, butterfly?)

8 X 25 Free on 30 (or some time interval, you start every 30 seconds, RI is included) 


200 Free st8 swim, cool down last 50


you will have to adapt the distance to your pool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Bar only...to failure...as if he needs to actually write that, lol...like I'd be able to do anything else!
> 
> Can I giant set the cables to save time?



Impress me...get 35 w/the bar or more?  I'll make Dr. J do 125

Naw..too hard to adjust each set...saves nothing....just bang out 3 = 3 +3 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

ooops....I actually thought I typed 25...damn keys  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah I guess.

I'll try for 25...but I don't think I can do 35....especially after all the flyes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...my shoot is set for the 5th of April...exactly 4 weeks before FAME



Perfect....you do pics on the 22nd of this month...and we'll have 2 week progress shots  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> yeah I guess.
> 
> I'll try for 25...but I don't think I can do 35....especially after all the flyes



That's the idea....do 10 str8...then 2 groups of 5 with 2-3 breathes in between, then 2 groups of 3, and finally 2-3 groups of two....let out a howl and hit the last 5! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay 

Good try to get rob to do some figure w/ me 


...that's what I do...rest/pause


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Warm-up
> 
> 100 Meters easy free, 50 M kick (use a board if you have one)
> ...



This requires a few weeks base at 800-1000 meters...is there a pool at your club?  I don't think a fit swimmer would have a problem! 

Good memory...lol

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> Good try to get Rob to do some figure w/ me
> ...



Who was trying? I do! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

lmao...that should read "I'm going to try..."


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

No pool...but a client asked for something to do in her pool at her condo. ...I don't know what level she's at. I just wanted to give her some ideas.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Make sure she has a base/backround......or she will kill herself trying to hit the numbers?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

lol...okay  Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm hungry


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I swear...I must have a bottomless pit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

How many liters? ...lol 

Hey, we need to do your Back W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I swear...I must have a bottomless pit!



No Comment! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Oh crap...ok  lol

about 4.5 ?

I think in a couple weeks I'll be able to do low back stuff...feeling much better...as long as I don't piss it off


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Now or morning?  I have to leave early...truck at 5 AM unless the ice slows them down...will on tomorrow till about 1:30 YT 

ZDP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

What's the z for...zippy? lol

Um...I'll be here till 10 and then gone all day....you decide


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Let's do everthing with a reverse grip 

1) NG Chin W/U
2) RG Pulldown
3) RG BB row
4) RG Seated Cable row...cambered bar
5) Str8 arm cable pulldown
6) One set of w8less hypers if you feel good


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I'll be on early evening if it kills me! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't think I should do the BB rows yet or the hypers

I have to work 5-6


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Wanna do a machine row or pulldown there? 

DZP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I swear the "Z" is too freakin close to the shift key.....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I hate machine rows...but I guess I'll do 'em 

lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Can you see my avi...it was there a few minutes ago...now it's gone...maybe a sign to change it?

I was wondering how that thigh and shoulder/trap shot would look  (lightened?) w/o a head? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes! It's there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Are you going to do "Rug" next?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Not on my screen..I wonder why?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

That is a rug  I was gonna do a back shot next


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Whatever you do will be good......you're so "Girly" 

ZDP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I am not! Wash your mouth! 


What rug?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

I'd have to be on the other puter to show you....your facing the other way...and look kind of provacative (inviting for lack of a better word)  your on a rug and called the pic that....I think it's on your site 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> I was wondering how that thigh and shoulder/trap shot would look  (lightened?) w/o a head?
> ...



Hint...please?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hint...please?
> 
> DP



Alright  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Awesome , but nope...your lying down! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

How's this?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

This one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Yep     


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

But I swear you were laying in the other direction!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

A tsp of peanut butter would go good w/ this chicken right now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't like it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How's this?



Small...I think I'll just do back or legs...what do you think?...and Thank you 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> A tsp of peanut butter would go good w/ this chicken right now



So would a swig of flax! 

I thought you were gonna just eat once? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't like it



Well, that's important....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I was talking about mine 


Check yours again...I did just leg...still small though?

I've had enough flax


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Thank you, but which do you like better...the old legs avi (From He's got legs) or this one? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't know...I can't remember the other one.

How's this?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I gotta go to bed...I'm tired


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

looks Gr8 or..and I can't find legs...I keep them in my Pms


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

or


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

No...I'll have to fix that before you can use it  ...not big enough ...I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

I think leg...for now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

one more


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

That one's a little big  ...but good 

Andrew...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyway....I wish I had cool pics like you! 

GNL  

Thanks!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

Thank you  -><-

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow! ....coffee is seriously needed today! That's what I get for staying up late all weekend!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Am I doing cardio today?  I only have an hr when I workout...but I do have to go back in the evening so I could do it then? ...at 6.

You said 3 times this week right?  How long each time again? 25 minutes HIIT and 30 minutes TC? Did saturday count for this week or last week? 

....3 days huh?...I'm gonna be lost w/o you  

GMA btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

GML 

I'll be around 

Saturday was a bonus to quiet you .......Yes, cardio today, Wednesday and Saturday..you chose 2 HIIT or 2 TC and one other the remaining 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Wednesday you are taking off right?  Except the cardio! 


Fucking truck just called.....I have about 15-20 minutes....but will be back!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Same duration btw 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

I dunno...am I?  I usually do legs on wednesday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll be able to help by then   But Last week you did legs on Thursday...matched my split..and liked it!...The week before was because of Mel! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Yeah I know...but that's when I normally do it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

I'd like you to do it on Thursday....rest is important, less BURNOUT! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Ok...just caught up......think of last minute things you want to ask me, answers are probably No, NO, NO!...and Yes 

BBS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ok...just caught up......think of last minute things you want to ask me, answers are probably No, NO, NO!...and Yes
> 
> BBS
> ...



1) Can I have a chocolate bar
2) Can I have 2 oreo cookies
3) Can I have 1 tbsp of peanut butter

4) Can I have a detour bar 

Great! Awesome! ...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

You so funny  

You know the questions....:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

...I know the last one ...but I don't know the others


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Coffee, Chocolate, and  too much Cream...the three "C's" ..as in C U on your ass! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Oh...well I was close


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Are you set till Wednesday...any questions? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

No...I'm good...for now, lol...if I have any...I'll post 'em and you can get to them when you can


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks...have  Gr8 W/O and day.........I'll try say SYS in a few minutes! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

I hope you have a great trip   

Don't drink too much alcohol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hope you have a great trip
> 
> Don't drink too much alcohol



Thanks! 

I'm done w/alcohol...and mostly done with coffee! 


SYS...not to soon, but not too long!  

Kick ass today! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

I will  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

That W/O rocked...

'Cept we did the ball flyes with the cable while it was on the low setting!  So wasted we're our pecs...pressing didn't go as well as usual....only got 100 BB flat and 75 BB incline after 24 sets of flyes...lol   

Plus..the Hotel here has 2 puters at my disposal 24/7...new since our last stay here.........DP is back! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

OMG!...I can't move my arms  Kickboxing after an all fly workout  ...what was I thinking!!!! Rob even made me do pushups  My arms are so tired my fingers are shaking....just totally uncontrollable...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay...not sure I can remember all the w8's and reps w/ this workout 

*High cable fly* 40/8, 30/10, 30/10

*low cable fly* 25/12 x 3

*Middle cable fly* I can't remember....I think 30/10 x 3 ????

*low incline DB fly* 17.5/10, 17.5/9, 17.5/8

*Swiss ball db fly* 20/8, 20/7, 20/6

*flat db fly* 15/10, 15/8, 15/8

*flat BB press* bar/25, bar/15

....that would have been easier to do on the smith so I could really rest it, when I was rest/pausing, lol 

*tired*!!!!!!!



Later in the evening...

30 minutes kickboxing....3 minute rounds, 1 minute rest...if I was lucky


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2003)

> High cable fly 40/8, 30/10, 30/10



OMG I don't think I ever made it past 20 on those.    Nice job 

Do you like to use the corner unit or a regular cable unit for flys?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks...it was a tough 8 that's for sure  ....I use the corner unit for pressing, but use a regular unit for flyes. ....I wouldn't think you'd be able to get a good stretch w/ a corner unit?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...not sure I can remember all the w8's and reps w/ this workout
> 
> *High cable fly* 40/8, 30/10, 30/10
> ...





I LIke!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

...good 

Having a good time?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG!...I can't move my arms  Kickboxing after an all fly workout  ...what was I thinking!!!! Rob even made me do pushups  My arms are so tired my fingers are shaking....just totally uncontrollable...



 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Not funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi

Sounds like a good W/O


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

It was 

Are you having fun or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Oh not Yet   Ever try to explain carbs for 90 minutes and then get asked ..."WHY CAN'T I HAVE A BANANA?" 

Later when we are done w/relatives...

How about you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

I wouldn't say I'm having "fun" ...but I'm doing good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Your posts are rocking   You are cooking...baking even...lol

I may have to leave soon......they want a movie...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks...It'll last for tonight...and then I'll be dragging my ass trying to finish it 

Ok....*sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Sorry...tomorrow will be better...have to go...

In case  GNL  

But I'll be on later if I can! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

K...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

...my numbers are high again....I'm sorry..I keep eating more than I'm supposed to...and I'm trying!  I'm even counting flax on my salads now and everything. Tomorrow's going to be a really long hell day...not sure I'll even have time to workout  ...they sprang a meeting on us at the last minute


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG!...I can't move my arms  Kickboxing after an all fly workout  ...what was I thinking!!!! Rob even made me do pushups  My arms are so tired my fingers are shaking....just totally uncontrollable...



 You sound like a whiny skinny little bitch!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

STFU 

Okay...I go straight from 10-6 tomorrow  So I'll do back wednesday and take tomorrow off. It's going to be a hell day 

I probably need it anyway...I'm still having shooting Pains through my left shoulder. This has to be one of the worst things about cutting...one fucking injury after another 

Going to bed....SYT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

I was in a mall on a dial up...and they were selling 'Earthlink'...just before you posted this....it was even slower than my server.....lol


GML  

(should be here if you have questions before you go)

Tomorrow off is a good idea..you sound pretty beat up 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> GML
> 
> DP



GM


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

K...when I leave @ 9 I won't be back till about 6:30 ....I suspect *starving* for all the running around I'll be doing today 

Got the shakes BT today


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok....WTF?! I am shaking so bad I can't fucking do a thing


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

Well I'll wish you "Have a Good Day"!!  

Caffeine withdrawals


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Actually no....I had 2 cups (real) this morning


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Actually no....I had 2 cups (real) this morning


    

NO FAIR!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

....don't complain and ruin it for me    ...you know what he's like...likes to be fair and make _everyone_ equally miserable


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...when I leave @ 9 I won't be back till about 6:30 ....I suspect *starving* for all the running around I'll be doing today
> 
> Got the shakes BT today




you said 10 


GML again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....don't complain and ruin it for me    ...you know what he's like...likes to be fair and make _everyone_ equally miserable




Surely you don't mean  Painful and miserable? 

Try decaff...drink tea.....get over this addiction...and STOP CHEWING GUM! 


DP


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....WTF?! I am shaking so bad I can't fucking do a thing



Actually that sounds pretty cool. My own personal vibrator!! No batteries needed!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 18, 2003)

Damn, that Detour bar I just ate was gooood!  
Think I'll have another.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Surely you don't mean  Painful and miserable?
> 
> Try decaff...drink tea.....get over this addiction...and STOP CHEWING GUM!
> ...



...you think you know me so well! lol! K...but I went 2 whole days w/o any gum at all! ....that counts for something right? ...I also had an extra coffee w/ cream   ...tea sucks 

...did I say 10? I meant 9:30


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh yeah....and my doped up client didn't show...so I did my back workout...only problem was that I didn't actually write it down...cause I wasn't expecting to workout...didn't even have workout clothes w/ me  All I could remember was to do every w/ RG, and that there was machine rows and straight arm pulldown...I think, lol.

This is what I did:

*Actual chins (on the smith, lol) * 8, 7, 6

*RG Hammer Pulldown, w8 per side* 45/12, 55/10, 55/9

*RG straight bar Cable Row* 80/10 x 4

*Machine Row, high pronated grip* 50/12, 55/12, 60/10

*Low Back Machine* 50/20


I'll try to get abs in tonight between clients


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Actually that sounds pretty cool. My own personal vibrator!! No batteries needed!




....and what do you need a vibrator for


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Damn, that Detour bar I just ate was gooood!
> Think I'll have another.



You suck!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 18, 2003)

Damn, I got caramel stuck in my teeth.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Let's do everthing with a reverse grip
> 
> 1) NG Chin W/U
> ...



Hey! I almost got it all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...you think you know me so well! lol! K...but I went 2 whole days w/o any gum at all!



You know that BOTHERS ME...Pysiologically...I may know you better than you!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!



Save those   you'll need them during legs 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey! I almost got it all





Back aound 7 YT  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Good! .....you're not gonna do this again too soon are you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You know that BOTHERS ME...Pysiologically...I may know you better than you!
> 
> DP



....I know


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Save those   you'll need them during legs
> 
> 
> DP




Sorry...saving


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

If I am good all week can I have a tbsp of peanut butter on friday?  lease: ???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Rob says I smell like vegetables, lol.

...and I told him I should get a new perfume...he said I should get a "vinegrette" 

*ahem*.....not really funny


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm on the front of the next FAME flyer 

http://www.fitnessandmodelexpo.com/images/media/famefront.jpg


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm on the front of the next FAME flyer
> 
> http://www.fitnessandmodelexpo.com/images/media/famefront.jpg


What so funny about that? That's awesome Dead center too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

lol...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good! .....you're not gonna do this again too soon are you?



Fuck...not till Saturday 


You know how  I said I was done w/alcohol...well it'sgetting insane and $$$$$ here  (space bar on this puter doesn't work right )


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Saturday?!?! 

Have alcohol!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry...saving


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I am good all week can I have a tbsp of peanut butter on friday?  lease: ???




:cute:  Don't forget your anniversary tomorrow! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm on the front of the next FAME flyer
> 
> http://www.fitnessandmodelexpo.com/images/media/famefront.jpg




Yes...Very AWESOME! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Where are you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Cute?! ....is that a yes?  lol

I won't....I hope


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Saturday?!?!
> 
> Have alcohol!




Trying not too.....the Red Cross gave meso much shit all morning about giving blood...then we completely restocked the Mother-in-laws Frig.......3 shooping excursions w/eduacation...

AND SHE STILL DOESN'T GET IT!!!!!

Now...at neices w/kids, with sister-in-law  (Dinner soon)......luckily isolated in the bedroom now :


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cute?! ....is that a yes?  lol
> 
> I won't....I hope





It's a "Depends"......like what happens tomorrow! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Gee...good luck w/ that, lol  ....I'd be having alcohol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Nothing's happening tomorrow  I said if I was good all week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Add a righteous TENSION headache! 


Maybe?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok...Dr. Leah orders alcohol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nothing's happening tomorrow  I said if I was good all week




...and I said "Depends" 

Do something tomorrow...please....it's an important date! 


How was your day?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

We're not doing anything special...we already agreed 

It was really long...your typical hell day, lol....I'm getting to the point where I'm wondering if i should start counting all the exercises i demonstrate as part of MY workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...Dr. Leah orders alcohol





DL?   Thanks 

I think there is only wine or sake.....both would make my head worse...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeeech....well...a perfect excuse to get outta the house


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We're not doing anything special...we already agreed
> 
> It was really long...your typical hell day, lol....I'm getting to the point where I'm wondering if i should start counting all the exercises i demonstrate as part of MY workout




The ones w/superlight w8 don't count....do abs w/your clients 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeeech....well...a perfect excuse to get outta the house




I just got here...don't wanna leave


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

lmao...I actually used to use a decent w8...now I'm wussing out and using a lighter w8 to demonstrate. I normally do do some abs w/ them


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Guess you're just stuck w/ me then


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

So when do you get back? ...and when do ya have to leave again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

23 hours............home in 24 ...stopping by the store

We bought a printer/copier/scanner (HP750x1) for $138....I shoud be able to scan on the PC if I figure out how....

We leave Staurday about 7 AM for the NPC...I have to be backstage by 9:30.....Gabrielle has a girl in Physique or Fitness...and a Trainer from our gym has a teen who will also be in Batams, TG may go, but I never count on anything she says....back Sunday late afternoon!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Leah and Rob,

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

OMG! ...well, I'm sure you'll have fun...is this the one Dr. J (or whatever his name is  ) has been training for?

Have you been talking to Gabrielle?

Cool on the scanner


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah and Rob,
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> ...




Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes   (and he is losing LBM fast....he should have listened sooner)  More cuts but less size.....he will place, maybe not first  (I figure 4th or 5th in Masters...Second or Third in Bantam)...but I know I did everything humanly possible a coach can do! 

No

Yep...It enlarges and reduces too.....after your printer died...I was thinking my cheapie didn't sound so good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

I have to socialize...dove str8 for the puter...this should take 3-4 minutes...please hang?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

My printer didn't die....but I still need a new one, lol

Also need a new grill! Didn't last long


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

That reminds me, got my 10" calphalon skillet today.....forgot I needed shoes...and some cool Judy's Nut Brittle S/F.....

Saw my dream puter on special down form $1749 w/o a monitor to $1049 w/a 17" flat screen.....P4..2.53 ghrtz  DVD-RW  Big Hard Drive and lots of memory


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Do you have a flat screen now? I sooo want a flat screen...way cool 

What kinda shoes? Dress shoes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

What are dress Shoes LMAO!    No...running...lol for all my NON running! 

The other new one has a flat screen...it's rich 

No...we have 3 - 17's" (one is flat)...and a 15" (at work)...this would have been our 5th puter...:noway:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What are dress Shoes LMAO!    No...running...lol for all my NON running!
> 
> 
> DP




I knew you'd say that! 

5 puter's? ...for 3 people...LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

The kids just ate and want the computer...sorry   (fuck, it's their computer)

Bbas I can 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok!

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I knew you'd say that!
> 
> 5 puter's? ...for 3 people...LOL





3 weren't enough the other day when they were filming and needed the phone at the same time...lol

I knew you'd know that! 


DP


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

Here I intervene into your diary and I couldn't help but tell you  (due to your title of this diary)

I just had my first Detour bar and it tasted like a Milky Way!    But I didn't like it bc/ I don't like Sweets or sugar!

   to those who can't resist Detour Bars!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah! Isn't it just wonderful how everyone feels the need to tell me when they had a detour!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah! Isn't it just wonderful how everyone feels the need to tell me when they had a detour!




Well then I guess I have a little confession......it was l8 last night and we at a mall.....SoP saw a car of one of his friends, like an impossible occurence......anyway...we had to stop write notes...do a serach etc.... and I said screw it...I'll never get food...ate a Detour and 1/2 a U-Turn...and it sucked!, Sucked really BAD! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah...I'm sure it "sucked" ...that's exactly how I would describe eating a detour and a U turn 

Ok....EVERYONE SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

...and now they are calling me for dinner...3 hours after the invited time....:crap:   


bbs 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

lmao...Okay ..SYS...again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I'm sure it "sucked" ...that's exactly how I would describe eating a detour and a U turn
> 
> Ok....EVERYONE SUCKS!!!!



It did...too sweet and didn't sit well......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Well...I'm pretty sure I'd have to disagree...guess i'll get one of each...and just have to try to prove you wrong


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm going to chill on the couch...if I don't get the 'puter back...have a good night  GNA 


Meals are updated...but I'm still hungry!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Am I just doing cardio tomorrow...or am I doing legs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Just Cardio....you agreed (you said "OK" )   

Plus...we have a gr8 leg plan brewing, don't we 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

We do? ...Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I'm pretty sure I'd have to disagree...guess i'll get one of each...and just have to try to prove you wrong





You already told me that I'm always right?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes. But! You have been wrong once or twice...I think I should double in this instance


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Once or twice in how many how long!

Awesome AVi  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Do I get peanut butter or what?  ---><--- (you can say no to that...can you?  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Did you ever figure out whether your Oats are instant or not?..I saw instant Irish today   Reg Steel cut was 1/2 hour cooking time! 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Not sure I like it, lol...I'll probably change it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Na......N...........n.........
























































































 NO! 





















DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

You suck 

My oats are "medium"....whatever that means  I don't cook 'em to mush though...so they probably take a bit longer to cook for most people, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

...Worth a tiny teeny weeny miniscule amount of Peanut Butter on Friday ! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You suck


Ok....I changed my mind...I'm too NICE! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Your meals and water look gr8 today! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Worth a tiny teeny weeny miniscule amount of Peanut Butter on Friday !
> 
> ...




You can't take it back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

And you can't change your avi then?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Ooops...too late


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

I have to get to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

K...


GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

GNA 

SYITM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Since I won't be on till after 9 YT,,,,

GML  


In Advance! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

LOL...GMA 

...and we have veins on the tummy!  

Still have ab fat right near my bellybutton...but everywhere else is nice and thin 

w8 is 120...and I'm holding BT.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

OMG...that peanut butter is going to be soooo good!  


Ok....I am ready for zig zag...I want to totally pig out on carbs


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2003)

I saw an  against microwable Irish oats, why is that, the labels read exactly the same, as do the ingredients.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I saw an  against microwable Irish oats, why is that, the labels read exactly the same, as do the ingredients.
> 
> IDF



Don't know about microwavable....but yesterday I saw Instant Irish (assume it was 'instant') and shook the box....then I saw regular Irish and Steel cut...the steel cut sounded like small pebles..the Irish like bigger harder flakes or bits...and the instant sounded like big powder.

So it has to do w/the amount of processing, and how quickly the sugars breakdown and are released into the blood stream 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...that peanut butter is going to be soooo good!
> 
> 
> Ok....I am ready for zig zag...I want to totally pig out on carbs



Then continue the "No Gum" Please? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...GMA
> 
> ...and we have veins on the tummy!
> ...




GML again 

Awesome...that's is definitely a lower BF level......my guess 12-13% 

Other veins? 

Consider just a quick front/back photo with flexing/posing/pumping..for this weekend before we change it up (or sooner if you want to change sooner...but I believe we have some time on this tweak because you are craving carbs) 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry to jump into your journal, again.  The microwavable Irish oats are flakes, look like they have been flattened to allow the water to absorb quicker. Where as the Steel cut are pebble like as you said.  The Macro breakdown, shows the same on both boxes, so I am assuming that they provide the same amount of benefits.

Thanks
IDF


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

Ian the macros might be the same, but they WAY your body breaks it down will be different. The instant or flaky oats are more processed, not providing much work for your body, hence potentially turning to sugar faster.....the less processed the better


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2003)

I was afraid someone was going to say that, dammit why does everthing that is good, have to take so long to make, especially in the morning!

IDF


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I was afraid someone was going to say that, dammit why does everthing that is good, have to take so long to make, especially in the morning!
> 
> IDF


Sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

No gum! 

FYI to DP...I got the pebbles  

Mel & and I are going early to get skinfolds either tomorrow or friday. I'll take a couple pics this weekend...REMIND ME TO PUMP UP lol.

My entire upper body is very veiny...all the time...like gross kinda veiny, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I did abs w/ my client this morning, lol.

And then did 25 minutes on the elliptical.

I am SO HUNGRY today!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

well....I forgot! ....just like I knew I would, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Okay... I don't know if I can make it to friday w/o extra coffee....so much for peanut butter


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

I am STARVING TOO


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

K...does an extra coffee w/o the cream count as a fuck up or no? ...there's no cream?


Also...I got herbal tea, it's caffeine free...in the hopes of using that in the evening (didn't work today, lol but I'm hoping it will eventually) ...anyway, I was thinking of making iced tea w/ it ...since it's caffeine free, would it count towards my water requirements?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I am STARVING TOO




I know....it sucks!!!!!!!!

DO you have to workout at all today? Bloody kickboxing KICKED my ass the other day...muscles hurt that haven't hurt in a long time!  My ass hurts! ..and I didn't even throw any kicks...it's just from throwing punches!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Your tummy shot is very motivating...maybe i should put my tummy up again, lol.


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My ass hurts! ..and I didn't even throw any kicks...it's just from throwing punches!




Your ASS hurts from throwing punches?!


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your tummy shot is very motivating...maybe i should put my tummy up again, lol.



That's why I put it up Everyday I have to look at what once mine 

You can't put yours up Then my tummy will look all bloated and fat


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Ha!....I was thinking I'd look like a BOY next to your curves!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I am NOT getting enough food!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 19, 2003)

Just another beautiful picture of you, W8!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you David


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No gum!
> 
> FYI to DP...I got the pebbles
> ...



Sounds like low BF....why won't your ass 'give it up?' :lmao:

Pebbles huh? 

I bet you have the "Pebbles" 

I'll remind you! 

Home now! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> well....I forgot! ....just like I knew I would, lol.




Forgot what?

Not the Anniversary.....lol :yousuck:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...does an extra coffee w/o the cream count as a fuck up or no? ...there's no cream?
> 
> 
> Also...I got herbal tea, it's caffeine free...in the hopes of using that in the evening (didn't work today, lol but I'm hoping it will eventually) ...anyway, I was thinking of making iced tea w/ it ...since it's caffeine free, would it count towards my water requirements?



Depends what you 8 after or w/it? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am NOT getting enough food!!!!!!!





Fix that! 

Unless you think what I'm givin' you is not enough....in that case ...GET OVER IT! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Home now!
> 
> DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Forgot what?
> 
> Not the Anniversary.....lol :yousuck:
> ...



I know!!!! I told you...I forget anniversary's


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Did you just tell me to "fix that"? ........that sounds like an invitation to me 

I think my meals are updated...I can't remember what I had w/ the coffee...I hope I didn't have carbs w/ it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Ditto..I was gonna do that...hell I think I will anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you just tell me to "fix that"? ........that sounds like an invitation to me
> 
> I think my meals are updated...I can't remember what I had w/ the coffee...I hope I didn't have carbs w/ it



So this memory thing is still really bad? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

OMG! lol

...is tomorrow a regular thursday too?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Almost....maybe not as busy and no truck...Spring Break here! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Actually...it's not as bad as it was  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

K...I gotta get a can of tuna....DON'T GO ANYWHERE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

I have to eat soon...we have to catch up...I saw you had some fun trying on Jeans w/Brit LOL

and do a killer leg  W/O so we can get veins in your legs like mine!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I gotta get a can of tuna....DON'T GO ANYWHERE



Chicken takes longer.....lol

Don't you go anywhere!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm not goin' anywhere 

K....we'll do legs...but I'm still very sore from kickboxing  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Get over that too! 


This trip was very costly....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Was it? ....did ya get your shoes? ...or did you get the puter? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

New Balance 879's discounted...two pairs of shorts, a 10 inch Calaphon...., the printer/scanner/copier...toaster oven, tea kettle, and a ton of small shit! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

The puter was such a good deal, but unneeded 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow! ....You certainly like to shop  ...did ya go to home depot at all?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

No...we passed like 3-4 of them...however we needed a new business CC..so we got one at the 'Great Intdoors Store'  http://www.thegreatindoors.com

We will have a new $1000 refrig for free in less than 3 monhts.....on their point deal...lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh very cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

So how things w/you?  How's the Anniversary going? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Well....I worked all day...and rob's at the dojo...so...I guess it's going about "normal" lol 

I'm freakin' tired...but um, in a great mood


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Do some "wine and me" (you not me, lol) for him when he gets home...trade massages...etc....then Rock of course...


SoP is going to a overnighter...so I can't stay late and you shouldn't 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok 

I don't have any wine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

What's in the Basement?  Page Rob...have him bring some home! 

I'm ordering you to have a good time! 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I got nothing but sugah....baily's ...kaluha


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Bailey's and Rum rocks


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok then...I guess I have to have sugar ...Dr.'s Orders


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

So...we better do legs huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Yep...on it 

lol ll


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Good...I didn't wanna have to do it  ...twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

W/U..please  L/E L/C..etc


1) Back Squats
2) L/E
3) Back leg up Smiths
4) L/C SS
5) Safety Squats (if your back is good, reps not w8)

For starters...let's edit? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok then...I guess I have to have sugar ...Dr.'s Orders




Notice I'm ignoring this?  A creative woman would find a way to "Drizzle" a limited amount of sugar/alcohol.........etc 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> W/U..please  L/E L/C..etc
> 
> 
> ...




K...can i do safety squats first...and something else instead of the back squats?  ....or maybe do safety's first for heavy...and then safety's for reps last?


and what's L/C SS....leg curl superset w/???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Notice I'm ignoring this?  A creative woman would find a way to "Drizzle" a limited amount of sugar/alcohol.........etc
> 
> DP




Notice how I'm saying I don't want sugar! lol ...If I was gonna have anything right now it'd be peanut butter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

The idea was heavy (not too heavy..becareful)  while you back was good, then reps later...picked the Saftey's to guard your back!

Yes...good guess!  curl/curl

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

K...that's why I wanna do safety's instead of back squats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Notice how I'm saying I don't want sugar! lol ...If I was gonna have anything right now it'd be peanut butter





As long as you get the point.....don't put the jar back in the frig if it gets ....um....poked....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

So Safety and Safety.....is the rest OK? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

EEEEEWWWWW


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Yep....lying leg curls hurt my back....but I'll go light on them and go heavy on the seated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yep....lying leg curls hurt my back....but I'll go light on them and go heavy on the seated



Perfect! 

Sorry..just pictured Rob for the kind of guy that would use a tool before his finger....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

I wanna see your Eyebrows 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Well um yeah, lmao! ...But we're not ruining a whole jar of peanut butter  

I'm not even having any, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

lmfao! ...they're the same


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Perfect!
> 
> Sorry..just pictured Rob for the kind of guy that would use a tool before his finger....lol


 Oh the visions I am getting


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Okay....stop talking about peanut butter ....I'm dying to have it!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Isn't tomorrow the day you make it through 26 pounds of chickeen? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

OMG...has it been a week? ...Did it actually last a week????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

But we went through a lot of steak


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

I thought it was Thursday...but it may have been Saturday? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

...and it wasn't 26lbs of chicken  it was 4 kg LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Please go play..I'll be here in the morning? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I'll have to go back and check...but not till we run out 

I know the freaken' romaine lettuce didn't last as long as the spinach


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

We have to buy like 10 pounds of lettuce a week 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

What's for dinner? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Well...he's making steak....and he's gone to buy a protein bar . I'm gonna have eggs.

...and I think I'm gonna have a glass of diet coke  ...instead of sugar


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

No...not worth it.....he'll bring home wine...w8  

DP

(2 n's huh?  Thanks...)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

and get that shit (Diet Coke) out of the house! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Totals? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

No wine....TWO protein bars, and a magazine ....I think you're more excited about our anniversary than we are   

Did you do that on purpose?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> and get that shit (Diet Coke) out of the house!
> 
> DP




It's a decent calorie free cheat 

K...gimme a sec for my totals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No wine....TWO protein bars, and a magazine ....I think you're more excited about our anniversary than we are
> 
> Did you do that on purpose?



Yes...I guess so...I mean Anniversary's mean extra......you know....

...and maybe!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

LOL 

K...updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's a decent calorie free cheat



No..it's crap...and you're a "High Perfmance Athlete".....get rid of it! :andnotbydrinkingit:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL
> 
> K...updated



Thanks......  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't believe you'd rather I had sugar than diet coke!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd rather you had wine......why didn't you ask for it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know  ....really...it's totally NOT a big deal.

....ya think they'll call "overtraining" ...or some such crap?  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=300771#post300771


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Totals okay? I was a little heavy on the Protein today 

I'm dying for chicken and oats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know  ....really...it's totally NOT a big deal.
> 
> ....ya think they'll call "overtraining" ...or some such crap?
> ...







Gawd I hope so....I'll post this! 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...4&perpage=10&highlight=got legs&pagenumber=10


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

No you won't  ....(no pictures please)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I keep looking at Rob's protein bar...and he just says "no"...and looks away, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No you won't  ....(no pictures please)



But, BUT, BUTT...alright 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Totals okay? I was a little heavy on the Protein today
> 
> I'm dying for chicken and oats



Perfect....but stop now! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you 

K...I'm going to eat....GN?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

stop what now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> stop what now?



Eating....lol


What are you gonna eat...was it in your totals? 

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes...my eggs 

Okay.....GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

K....GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

K...I can't be too sure...but I think that I weighed in at 119 today  ....it was really dark so I couldn't see well.  I will check again tomorrow.

119 =  :SLB:

?????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

GML  





...and?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

WTF is so funny? lol ...and ...GMA?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Your little smilies w/your BW 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok...well...calm my freakingness...is it okay or is it bad or what???? 

I'm not sure...my legs are very cut today, so that's a good thing. To me...I look very TINY today!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

So the tea kettle sucks.......water tasted aweful (that will improve, but I tossed it), the handle got hot as hell.....I guess I better warn wifey 

Do I dare ask about the Peanut Butter?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I didn't have any  ...nothing, zip, zilch....not even the coke I wanted 

But tomorrow I get some right????? I've been good all week...and the only thing that got me through w/o cheating is peanut butter on friday! lol 

K...you do know the first couple times to throw the water out don't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

and no gum or cream in the afternoon!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

I know she washed it...lol.....but it needs to biol out, yes... 


It's a good, but remember, you still have to be good today...and you said..nly a little bit" 

Leah.....I think you're proving our consistency theory


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and no gum or cream in the afternoon!



Does that mean no gum all day and no cream in the afternoon? OR gum and cram in the morning...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes...I know  the small things DO count! ** but ** 

and uh...1 (normal size) tbsp....and it won't make me go over my counts  

So when am I starting this zig zag?

...and I gotta go back to decaff


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

It means I haven't had any gum at all....and I've had 2 tbsp cream in the morning w/ my coffee ONLY


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It means I haven't had any gum at all....and I've had 2 tbsp cream in the morning w/ my coffee ONLY



...and you get veins on your abs...IMAGINE! 

I'd like to w8 till Monday, this program is working, but we can start when you want? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I know  the small things DO count! ** but **
> 
> 
> ...and I gotta go back to decaff



I had decaff the last two days......tastes good....but I'm not sure about it blurring the physique...I think it does a little! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I can w8 ....I have legs today....and shoulders tomorrow  (feels like my split has been moved back  ) and I intend to have carbs post workout each day 

K....gotta shower....BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not worried about blurring...it's not effecting me much at all.

But I keep not taking my vit's w/ meal 1 cause I don't want the caffeine to interfere...but then I forget to take 'em later...so I'm fucking myself!

I can really notice a difference when I don't take my vit's/minerals!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

K...

The way you say carbs...it scares me.....lol  people don't understand that the 60-70/day you are on...is by no means L/C 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not worried about blurring...it's not effecting me much at all.
> 
> But I keep not taking my vit's w/ meal 1 cause I don't want the caffeine to interfere...but then I forget to take 'em later...so I'm fucking myself!
> ...



Once you're fully on decaff.......1/2 and 1/2 may be better at first...we should try 2-3 days of warm Crystal-lite in the mornings...maybe "Shoot" week..and see? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K...
> 
> The way you say carbs...it scares me.....lol  people don't understand that the 60-70/day you are on...is by no means L/C
> ...




Yeah...I know 

I just mean I'm saving my one carb meal (SP, oats or rice) for after my workout. I find I can workout out well w/o the carbs pre workout...but I totally need them post to recover, especially for legs.

So I just mean I'll be having 1/4 cup oats ....maybe 1/3 if I can stay away from an apple today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

You can work that Apple in...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Once you're fully on decaff.......1/2 and 1/2 may be better at first...we should try 2-3 days of warm Crystal-lite in the mornings...maybe "Shoot" week..and see?
> 
> DP




 that's gross!

I was just gonna say....if I told you I still look cut after 2 coffee/cream and 1 meal....would you let me keep it past 6 weeks out 

Gonna take pics for you this weekend...just a couple...to show you.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You can work that Apple in...
> 
> 
> DP



Nah-uh...cause then my carb count it too high...or I can't have berries the other meals....and sometimes the berries keep me happy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

I like it when you're Happy! 


Food

brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Do you come back this morning? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

No...rob's gotta take the car in...so I'm stuck at work. 

then I have a Dr. appt @ 3....so I won't be back till 4-4;30 or so...then I gotta work @ 5 again


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

But I might be back between 9-10am....mostly likely rob will be on the puter though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Damn...your Thursday's are now worse than mine were..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I have to go....if I don't get back...have a good day  

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

lmao! ...almost!  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Almost the wrong wave guy?

You2  Have a Gr8 Day 

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

No...not at all  ...though I knew you'd be thinking it was the other guy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

ok...does anyone know how bloody well SICK I am of vegetables????!!!! GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah! Isn't it just wonderful how everyone feels the need to tell me when they had a detour!




He He Ha Ha!

I think I'll buy a box of them!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ok...does anyone know how bloody well SICK I am of vegetables????!!!! GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



I told you to save those for Leg Day! 

w8...it is Leg Day...but I meant during legs...lol 



DP

Just checking in....realized I forgot to tell you last night SoP knocked down another Academic Scholarship (a few more thousand dollars), now he has some spending money...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow...very cool! Congrats again


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

No really...I don't think I can eat any more vegetables...I want to PUKE!!!!! This is going to make zig zag very difficult, since pretty the only thing you can eat is vegetables.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

*Safety Squats* 90/12, 140/10, 160/8, 180/8...plus whatever the bar weighs 

*Leg extension* 90/12, 105/10, 110/8

*One legged Smith, w8 per side* 25/10, 35/10, 45/8

*Lying leg curl* 45/12, 45/10 x 2
*Seated Leg curl* 105/10, 105/8 x 2

*Safety Squats* 50/25 x 3


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay...now's the time when I wanna give up and say FUCK IT....it's so not worth it


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

SO what's stopping you?



















Oh,  see.......................................IT IS WORTH IT!!!!!! 



And Christ you made the WNSO FLYER!!!

You are almost there- don't stop now. 
Besides you get PB soon


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I know ... ....I'm just tired of everything today...I'll get over it.


Thanks Brit


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...now's the time when I wanna give up and say FUCK IT....it's so not worth it



You do the same thing everytime. You get frustrated with yourself and the program you're on, and you want to give up. 

Now, Dp is gonna try and cheer you up and you'll eventually get the bug out of your ass.

Then you'll go compete, do awesome as usual, and you'll be glad you didn't quit.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
So............
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hike up your skirt, change your shitty attitude, and get your ASS IN GEAR!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I know


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I want alcohol....lots of it!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I want food!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

M2


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

That good eh?  

GYH!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

So am I

...and ready to quit, drink ......and eat (just chicken and greens...lol)...just missed a meal...and My Niece came up w'her 2 children..the last hour in the store was Painful! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

and Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Go get something to eat....and a drink


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm eating now....I really want to give up alcohol though...are you drinking? 


What was so wrong w/your day...or should we just drop it?  I feel better just being here 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

...and now I'm even amused too...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not drinking 

I don't know...just the same old bullshit....I'm really tired...I'm tired of being injured (neck now)....people at work suck...same shit...I just don't have the energy to deal w/ it today, lol.

...or lately


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and now I'm even amused too...lol




Shut it! lol *shaking my head and wondering why!!!*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shut it! lol *shaking my head and wondering why!!!*





I understand why...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Funny!  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not drinking
> 
> I don't know...just the same old bullshit....I'm really tired...I'm tired of being injured (neck now)....people at work suck...same shit...I just don't have the energy to deal w/ it today, lol.
> ...



I know....rest did nothing for my attitude today, probably the stress of the vacation...:crap:

I think just ranting then letting it go may work best......I'm not drinking either, but 9oz of Chicken and 6 cups of greens just made me even hungrier!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Mmmmm...I could go for 9 oz of chicken right now 

I can't eat veggies...like salad veggies w/ flax...I WILL YAK THEM UP if I even try.

Rob went to the store and brought me back red and green peppers and green beans...it's the only thing I can handle at the moment, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Saute and drain....add a little chrushed red pepper and coconut milk, soy sauce...

So can I join this "So Hungry" club you started? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

I was worried about you today..when I saw your "Fuck It" post....We had agreed to no "Freakouts" prior to 2 weeks out? Didn't we? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I didn't freak out...I was just....tired of everything 

I wasn't going to give up ....quit my job maybe? lol

I don't even think I own soy sauce


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

...and you can join the club...didn't know it was a club, but you can definitely join 

...thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

What is a Huge Jerry? 


...and when did you figure that var8tion on DB squats...lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What is a Huge Jerry?
> 
> *It's from seinfeld....Rob's always saying it, lol*
> ...




What happens if you have too much iron...and how do you know?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Your hair falls out among other things, can cause joint pain...see hemochromatosis symtoms.....Blood test is the best way 

Chocolate has more iron than spinach..btw


Then why did I have to describe DB squats to you a few months ago?...lol

What esle are you doing right now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

...and I wouldn't suggest that btw...too much torque on the spine....jmho 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Because *I* never did them  


Men only need 10 mg a day...rob's getting way more than that...but I don't think he's having a problem w/ it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not doing anything else


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

With the steak and the bars (check for iron).....he could go iron free w/no problems to be safe! 

What else have you been doing?  I want all of your attention...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

He doesn't even take his multi, lol...and it's iron free anyway.

You have it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Well then there is not much more you can do? 

Wanna do Shoulders? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I already am on ACV and flax 

I wanted to tell you...I think my 3-6's are better balanced now...my concentration and memory has been a lot better. Switching to omega 3 eggs has helped a lot I think.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

You go first


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I already am on ACV and flax
> 
> I wanted to tell you...I think my 3-6's are better balanced now...my concentration and memory has been a lot better. Switching to omega 3 eggs has helped a lot I think.



Or maybe getting rid of Peanut Butter and Nuts helped....

Reminds me...I have to check your cheat..err..meals! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

well w8...and I'll update my numbers as well.

and of course getting rid of the nuts/peanut butter helped 

NO CHEATS!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Meant to tell you...gr8 W/O...Nice Squats


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Good? ...Good


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Extremely good! 

But what happened to that peanut butter we w8ed all week for, don't tell me you took my advice last night? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Are you gonna make me do shoulders? 

How bad is the neck? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I didn't have any peanut butter, lol...it's not friday 

....although if you said I could...I'd have it now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Hell yes, lol....it's not that bad...but it pulls when i look to the right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Shit...I was thinking this was Friday...fuck...I have to work tomorrow! 

No w8 please.....I like "No Cheats"..I like a lot 

Dr. J is coming over to pose in a few under SoP movie lights...we are goona video it.....I'll see if I can get a shot into the puter 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell yes, lol....it's not that bad...but it pulls when i look to the right



On it 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok 

Very cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

1) Back supported seated DB presses  (Super high incline to 90 degrees), 4 sets

2)  DB combo, front raise, lateral, front raise, lateral...etc, 3 sets

3a)  Upright rows NG or EZ,  3 sets
3b)  DB shrugs..careful...not too heavy

4)  Cable front, rope two arm between legs

5a) Smith Shrug, 1-5-2
5b) Cable Lateral, last set 3 reps and then TUT

6) Reverse flyes... high rope pulls/rows, or machine rear laterals...hardcore SS's two of those

7) Machine Press for reps, 3 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok 

5b) Cable Lateral, last set 3 reps and then TUT

6) Reverse flyes... high rope pulls/rows, 


explain please?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm very tired...no extra coffee today 

BTW...I had an herbal tea at work...berry zinger ...is that okay?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok...I have to go to bed now 

So tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

5) two normal sets  then one, two three reps and on the fourth rep...hold it up..and hold and hold

6) Reverse flyes:  Arms out stretched, right cable in left hand, left in right....back supported on either a high incline or sitting backward on the preacher works well...then reverse flye to contract the rears 

high rope pull.....standing or supported, elbows, wrists, arms all come back in a seated row fashion, but at shoulder level..

I have to go help Dr J in a minute


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm very tired...no extra coffee today
> 
> BTW...I had an herbal tea at work...berry zinger ...is that okay?



Very YEs!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

K...thanks 

Going to bed....GNA 

Have fun...and get a puter shot


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Good...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I have to go to bed now
> 
> So tired




GNL  


Let's have a better day tomorrow! lease

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

I will try 

....when exactly do I get my peanut butter ...does it matter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

When you want it Leah, when you want it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok ...thanks 

....GN  

SYITM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

and you didn't keep your Avi deal Ms. Memory..but I like this one 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I needed some sorta motivation ...and rob didn't like the other one, lol.

...I just remembered...peanut butter today 

Okay...the 119 must have been all in my head 

I don't think I need to drop water for this shoot


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...I have an hr to kill between clients this morning...I could get out of the gym and go shopping ...or I can do cardio, which is supposed to be done today, lol. ...which am I doing? 

If I do cardio...it'll be something freakin' easy! ...how the hell do people who work legs hard ever do any more than cardio 2x a week?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

GML 

Do your TC cardio today? 

DP

(So you're saying your hard and cut enough for this shoot?)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

GMA 

Ok...I will 

Yep....I don't think I need to drop water...still will need to watch what I eat so I don't bloat or anything, but that's about it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I was hoping for some water manipulation...just for the visuals, but I guess you want a certain "look" for the shoot?  I just want to see that teeny weeny little bit of fat gone 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Dr. J's taping last night was interesting....his body changed so much from morning to night...and bright lights and video definitely helped.  (I recommend this for all competitors now...it helped so much)

For instance...he lost his calve cuts a bit, shoulders rocked more, abs were deep and cut, some loss of bi's...he's definitely got to lose 4 pounds of water last night and today before weigh in..and another one pound for the Show.......it's gonna come down to who shows up. 

The good news..I don't know if you remember his legs....they're still small, but we did bring his back and legs up temendously in one year!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Well...it's going to be a long day...and if I don't have to drop water...it would be better for me....I have a 5-6 hr drive or whatever it is...and then a 4-5 hr shoot, the thoughts of doing all that w/ no water or food makes me not wanna do it, lol.

I may drop a little, get what I want outta the way (fitness)...and then eat/drink ...for the figure, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Sounds like a plan....dry carbs early too? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

That's awesome...are you gonna be able to get it on the puter?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Maybe...it's up to SoP it has to go into the other puter and then be mailed....  Will try 

Little three year old Sara last night, "Wow, that's a big puter!" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes



Wouldn't that be?

YES! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

LOL...cute 

I have to get in the shower...gotta leave a bit early today.

BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Actually ...you're right....yes!  

lol ...it's funny though...ya think ya want it and by the time you get to have it..ya don't really cause you have to have so much of it it makes you sick...especially w/ no water, lol...and this is why dieting sucks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Let's change dieting to "Doiting?" 

K.....I'll eat now....starving 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

You?...starving? ....no, couldn't be  

Alright...I love doiting, sounds much better than dieting, lmao.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

"D" not "d"



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

So Brit has been at 1475 + 1648 = 3123/2 + 100 (cheat per day)

.......1662 ish


What do you say to:

225 P 75 C 50 F or 1650 calories in 5 meals...higher fiber..and Cardio X 3

???

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

She has a lot of time, been gainning w8...and we don't have much downside later at 1650? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

What's the total P/C/F/ she's on now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

OK...the Huperzine IS NOT working yet! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I asked her recently....it should be on the last couple pages? (read: within 10 )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

"A" days have 70 @ 6 meals, but only 180 P and higher F (72)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I wanted to give her 90 C, but I don't think she can handle it!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I have to go, but only for like 4-5 minutes

brb


If you have to go...leave your ideas for Brit...and Have a gr8 day...I'll be a round! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So Brit has been at 1475 + 1648 = 3123/2 + 100 (cheat per day)
> 
> .......1662 ish
> ...




Okay...I totally have to go too. :rush: 

I like this...but concerned w/ so little fat? Like the higher fibre though. Would 12 f be better?


K...gotta go...sorry 


Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

She'll see our comments lol...the higher fibre is to compensate for the lower fat.... 

SYL 


DP

(and I forgot to ask you something)


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I wanted to give her 90 C, but I don't think she can handle it!
> 
> DP


 I CAN HANDLE IT

No really I can


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Wicked Workout! 


K....thought of that w/ the fibre/fat after I said it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Well...tell me about your W/O  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

*A.M.*

15 min. elliptical
15 min. straight skipping ...went 8 minutes w/o fucking up...that's some kinda record 

*P.M.*

*1) Back supported seated DB presses  * 20/12, 25/10, 30/8 x 2

*2)  DB lateral* 15/8, 12.5/10 x 2
*DB Front Raise* 10/10 x 3...those killed today! so tired!

*3a)  Upright rows, EZ Curl* 50/10 x 3 ...reps went up on those
*3b)  DB shrugs* 60/15, 70/12, 70/10 

*4)  Cable front, rope two arm between legs* 20/12 x3

*5a) Smith Shrug, 1-5-2* 90/10 x 2, 110/10 ..plus bar w8 
*5b) Cable Lateral, last set 3 reps and then TUT* 10/10 x 3 ...sorry, forgot to hold it  ...1 set front, 2 sets behind back

*6) high rope pulls/rows, single arm* 20/13, 30/12, 40/10...first set was way too easy
*Bent Reverse Fly, single arm* 10/8 x 3

hardcore SS's two of those 

*7) Machine Press for reps, 3 sets* 60/8 + 50/5 + 40/4, 50/8 + 40/5 + 30/5, 50/7 + 40/3 + 30/4

Mel said: "I love this workout!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Nice Everything in that W/O.....15# laterals, the shrugs...

We kind of miscommunicated the front/side sets...my fault, but you still made the best out of it!   It was front  (up down) then side (up down) = one rep

leased! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Ohhhhh!!!! I was wondering why you wrote it that way instead of SS  ....But I do different weights for sides/fronts...so this probably worked better anyway 

The 15lb laterals are heavy...lol! That's why I start w/ them and can only do 8  ...but I'm pushing for 10 reps soon


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

30 minutes...and I'm having PEANUT BUTTER    

...wish I didn't have to go back to work, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry...customer...Jacked Rabbit, a trainer/competitor from my gym...he has a teen in the Show and just bought a mixed box of Detour/U-Turn for the weekend.

Funny thing...his teen is also bantam...just heard made w8 at 142, and also named Jeff...Dr. J and I already figured I should yell REX (his middle name) for tighter legs....I already have conditioned him to me yelling it at him in his posing...since if I yell Legs Jeff...I'm helping the competition   

DP

Wish you didn't either


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh man! I could so eat a box of detours  

So...when do ya have to leave again? GGGRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm here all day...except in a few minutes for a few minutes...lol

Tomorrow....at 9 YT......I hope to salvage Sunday and come home early! 

Been thinking about that puter...the monitor is worth $450, and the internal DVD RW, like $350...it's almost like getting a free puter...lol..too bad I don't need it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

You seriously don't need another computer, LOL!

Guess we gotta do arms tonight then huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Do we have to impress Mel again? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Not really...but kick her ass yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

How was your Peanut Butter? 

How many knives in a TBLS? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

O! M! G!....I don't want this to end


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> How was your Peanut Butter?
> 
> How many knives in a TBLS?
> ...



See above  ....this is soooo good  Hmmmm....not sure, but I bet I could fit many in


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Excuse me...BUT I don't believe there are that many 's and 's in ONLY ONE TBLS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Hell yeah there is! lmao! ...when you only get 1 tbsp you gott learn how to spread it out 

1 tsp right off the spoon...and a knife-ful put into my oats/protein ...then I lick the rest of the knife 

See....many  and


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Here's a good one...In December, Mrs. Pain wrote down a number wrong for that L/C, L/F salad dressing I mentioned recently......and we got 4 gallons instead of 4 bottles.....lol

It's best before date is 3/19...and I just had to use some...we are down to about a quart 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...is it good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

The first couple gallons were  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

lmao! 

I really don't wanna go back to work, lol. *GGRRRR*

K...I totally want coffee...but I can't cause I just had carbs ...*more GGGRRRRR*

I think I may try lowering coffee through the week and try just having it on weekends.....course, I always have good intentions where that's concerned but it never lasts long


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

"dissipates" ...turkey


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks Turkette   Did you fix it for me? 

I have done the coffee on weekend thing...and it sorta works....Sorta 

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I can't...don't mod pic forum 

K...sys...I gotta work till 5:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

There is a lot of GGGGGRRRR in you today!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Shit...still haven''t asked you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Hell yeah, lol! ...got me through my workout


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...what?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry...I have to go  ....you need a typist  

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I am having wine tonight K?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Do you know what she means by "tweak days and bleak days"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry....I don't speak OG 

Are you gonna reply...I'll need some popcorn (virtual)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Hell no, lol.

So the wine's okay right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am having wine tonight K?



And Peanut Butter.....you're pushing it Girlie 

(Wouldn't it make more sense to have the colon lowercase and the stupid semi-colon uppercase?  I mean WhoTF uses those?)

ONE small glass 3-5 Oz K?  ...and I thought you didn't have any?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I bought some! 

I'm pretty sure I should just have a cheat day tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

"Girlie" huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...I can't get the fukker open...Where's a man when I need one


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Arielle and I are comparing meals...and rubbing what we get in, lol...she gets 2 cups oats tomorrow...I told her she sucks, but that I had peanut butter today


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Are you at home or work? 

K...maybe I should eat something...I think the wine's gonna go straight to my head


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...narrowed it down to 2 songs for my routine...Wild Thing and Lady Marmalade LOL ...or however you spell it. I need one more song


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I can't get the fukker open...Where's a man when I need one



Yeah...GIRLIE 


DP

(Not even addresssing a cheat, lol )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

wow...I yak a lot while I'm w8ing for you 

....that is...yak as in talk...not yak as in yammy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Did you see where i said I'm pretty sure I should have a cheat day?  

lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Is that the song with Vous le Vous.....?

How about.....no.........maybe.....no that won't work, let's see  All Right Now, by Free?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Okay...I'm thinking I should eat soon  ...:cheapdrunk:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is that the song with Vous le Vous.....?
> 
> How about.....no.........maybe.....no that won't work, let's see  All Right Now, by Free?




Yes...it is 

I don't know that song ...I don't know titles/bands/singers unless I listen to them all the time....I only know words from the song


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...am I going too fast for ya? ....speed it up!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you see where I said I'm pretty sure I should have a cheat day?
> 
> lol



Did you see where I said we weren't going there? 

I'm DAMN sure you shouldn't...we just started getting somewhere...how about after your shoot? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I'm thinking I should eat soon  ...:cheapdrunk:



oops...wrong one...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

How 'bout a cheat "meal" for rob's birthday next week...kinda combination birthday/anniversary thingy?  --><--- 

...and nothing after the shoot?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How 'bout a cheat "meal" for rob's birthday next week...kinda combination birthday/anniversary thingy?  --><---
> 
> ...and nothing after the shoot?



...and ONLY if I don't cheat on anything...and stay away from afternoon coffee (  :killme: ) ....and wine


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

This is fucking hilarious  ...I think I'm keeping you busy  I am amused


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...I gotta go find where I said I bought the chicken...cause we'll be out tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> wow...I yak a lot while I'm w8ing for you
> 
> ....that is...yak as in talk...not yak as in yammy



At this point I was gonna ask about Ephedrine...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This is fucking hilarious  ...I think I'm keeping you busy  I am amused



you and 4 customers...., mostly you! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and ONLY if I don't cheat on anything...and stay away from afternoon coffee (  :killme: ) ....and wine



Maybe?

Slow down, let me go sing that song... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I took ephedrine an hr and a half before shoulders ...so @ 11:30 I think. ...Right now it's the alcohol on an empty stomach


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry  ....K...sing me a song 


But ya can't say maybe...or I won't do it....it's gotta be "yes...but if you fuck up forget it!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...it is
> 
> I don't know that song ...I don't know titles/bands/singers unless I listen to them all the time....I only know words from the song




Thanks for fixing that smilie 


Big Guitar rift, then  "There she stood,... in the street.......Trying to pull my her through her feet.......I said Hey Baby,...... What's your name...."


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

LOL...nope...don't know it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry  ....K...sing me a song
> 
> 
> But ya can't say maybe...or I won't do it....it's gotta be "yes...but if you fuck up forget it!"



You mean "if you fuck up"...can I tell you after your wine...and no fuck-ups?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I think I may be a wee bit tipsy  

I wonder if CLP is doing FAME????? I should bump her journal


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You mean "if you fuck up"...can I tell you after your wine...and no fuck-ups?



eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

No drunk posting outside your journal please 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I won't 

....'cept I just wrote Brit a huge babbling pm which she will probably laugh at


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> eh?



My point exactly! 

Did you find the chicken post? 

D


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Been to WNSO lately? They're looking for t-shirt slogans...and I know you'd come up w/ some good ones


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh! ....not funny, LOL

No...I haven't looked yet. 

Are you fuking up your smilies on purpose dammit...I should get paid for this! LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I won't
> 
> ....'cept I just wrote Brit a huge babbling pm which she will probably laugh at


  I wanna see....lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

lmao!...well, you'll have to ask her...I didn't save it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Been to WNSO lately? They're looking for t-shirt slogans...and I know you'd come up w/ some good ones



I saw......99% Natural....1% Bad Ass!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh! ....not funny, LOL
> 
> No...I haven't looked yet.
> ...



You do get paid for fixing me!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

oooh...I like that ...you should go add it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Naturally BAD to the Bone! 

you can say DP says if you want, or use it as yours...lol

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Natural Bitch....j/k

I have to go at 7:30 and place an order.....Fam went sledding, I hope they stay up there late!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...I'll add 'em ...they're good


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Sledding! ...On a mountain I suppose  

I don't think natural bitch would fly


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...rob just got back from the mall....he said it must be "ruttin' season"


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

When will you be back? I'll let someone else use the puter while you're gone 

might cook somethin'


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

8:30-8:45 if Im lucky! 

(no more wine)

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...S you then.

No more wine


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...don't tell k?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Funny stuff....after skipping today...another guy who skips a lot came up and asked if he could check out my rope, skipped a bit w/ it, and said it was awesome, lol! ...a lot of complaints that it's too short though  :fitsme:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Funny stuff....after skipping today...another guy who skips a lot came up and asked if he could check out my rope, skipped a bit w/ it, and said it was awesome, lol! ...a lot of complaints that it's too short though  :fitsme:



You have a 9'...it also comes in 10'.........

Leah......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

You're not gonna say anything that I'm not already.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Leah......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

What?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't respond to What.....

Leah...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Please be good until Rob's Birthday and have a good time (for one meal)...all the things you said you'd do...K?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Arms in a while? 


So Dr. J calls me from Weigh-in...I told him the scale there is always light...and not to worry (always 5 pounds)...so he calls me freaked at 138....going out to have fish (told him cooked in butter only, rice, potates..lol (no added salt or seasoning....he'll fucking blow it) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K

Why is he freaked...cause he's so light? ...that is very small btw!  Why's he gonna blow it? I forgot you had to go away.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry...I have to 

Yes....he say' he's as cut as he can get.......but boy is that small...and he bought a box of Detour/U-Turn despite the WARNINGS....LOL

I know he is gonna blow sodium tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Will he eat them before he's supposed to???

I need to see a picture..I can't even imagine a guy being that small  (w/ muscles that is i.e. cut)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

No...not the bars...but he has been acting "Stupid" (as in L/C stupid and depleted) for days...like dazed......ignoring instructions or forgetting,,,,he'll probably have dressings.....seasonongs etc w/sodium...and say "Oh, I didn't know!" :dumbass:

At least he knows he only gets 10 oz of liquid toaday and tomorrow...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey...that's more than I get..how come he gets any? Won't it bloat him?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

He acting under WL's suggestions...I told him ice cubes only if necessary 

I have to go for 5-10...BRB 

Sorry


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...then arms?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Ready for concentr8tion curls?  One arm or two? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

One arm...I still don't get the two arm thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Working on it


While your sitting there, spread your legs a bit, pull your feet back just a bit, and bend forward in the chair....Now take your hands and let the drop str8 between your knees till they are about 8" above the floor (hands are about 10-12 inches apart, elbows touching the inside of your legs, just back from the knees, head up, now curl your arms up w/o moving your body...finish is right below your chin (a few inches)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K...do you mean.... w/ a BB, just a regular curl, but bent forward, elbows inside legs, elbows resting against the bench seat ???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes...elbows or forearms...what makes it a CC is "No Swinging or Shoulder invovlement...arms touch bench and inside of legs..

Mini BB...Like the fixed BB's or Fixed EZ's 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

* Triceps*

* 1 Cambered Tricep Cable Pushdown *

* 2 Sitting,  Lying Flat, or Incline EZ Extensions*

* 3 Dips between benches, w8ed *

* 4a One Arm RG, or One Arm Rope Pusdown *
* 4b  DB Kickbacks, strong contraction*



* Biceps*

* 1 Standing EZ Curl *

* 2 Cambered Cable Preacher, or Str8 or EZ fixed BB Preacher  *

* 3 Seated High Incline Hammers*

* 4a One or Two Arm DB or fixed BB Concentr8tion Curls *
* 4b Cambered Cable reverse Culrs*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

OK  that was a stupid use of Bolding...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Okay 

We don't have str8 fixed BB ...and I don't think I can do a 45lb BB on the preacher...but I'll try


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Do you have a Hammer Strength Biceps Machine? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK  that was a stupid use of Bolding...lol
> 
> DP




lmfao!!!!! ...not really though...cause now I can just quote it tomorrow and add my reps/w8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> We don't have str8 fixed BB ...and I don't think I can do a 45lb BB on the preacher...but I'll try



I thought you told me you had fixed EZ's ?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

No...we have a life fitness preacher curl machine and a nautilus unilateral bicep curl.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao!!!!! ...not really though...cause now I can just quote it tomorrow and add my reps/w8



Yeah...I meant to do that! 

(I think that's were I got it from)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...we have a life fitness preacher curl machine and a nautilus unilateral bicep curl.



Either one worth anything? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Fixed EZ's...but not fixed Straights...and I'm not gonna use the fixed EZ for curls anymore...cause they only go in 10lb increments and I find I don't try to increase w8's as often as I should.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

The unilateral nautilus is alright...good contraction, elbows are high...sorta like hercules, but in front, not out to the side. Lifefitness sucks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fixed EZ's...but not fixed Straights...and I'm not gonna use the fixed EZ for curls anymore...cause they only go in 10lb increments and I find I don't try to increase w8's as often as I should.



Would work for Preacher.....do single or double drops? ain

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The unilateral nautilus is alright...good contraction, elbows are high...sorta like hercules, but in front, not out to the side. Lifefitness sucks!



We'll try those next week..K?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Is that W/O OK?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah...it's awesome


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...and when will you be home?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks....

I hope you kick ass w/it! 

I'll be here early...in the morning...then...

I just figure my Spring Break...is Spring Broke!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and when will you be home?



SoP and I just made a pact (in case)...EARLY Sunday, and try to salvage some weekend!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...and don't come home w/ another puter for god's sake! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Is he going w/ you?...Is Donna?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and don't come home w/ another puter for god's sake! lol





Don't look at Jodi...she just shrugged 75's for 8...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...weren't you going to change your avatar?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Don't look at Jodi...she just shrugged 75's for 8...




That's awesome...I was gonna do the 80's ...but you put the damn upright rows first


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is he going w/ you?...Is Donna?



We're kind of an all together Family....I got a hotel room next to the Museum of Art....they will be busy for a while...lol

But, that puter is so cool....:Iknow:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...weren't you going to change your avatar?



Yes....but it's lost in your Journal...and I was thinking Legs before you!  But I can't find my Leg Avi 

Back or Legs?  Shirt or no shirt?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's awesome...



That's one of the things that makes you so cool...your desire for others to succeed  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Back...no shirt 


or legs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Am I going to fast for you!?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I would need for you to make the legs.....you choose?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Very funny smartass! lmao!

K...I'll play w/ it tomorrow and put 'em up for you to choose


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...or I'll choose


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I like the back w/shirt better...

Ready for bed?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Nope, lol...but I'm ready to get off the puter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

This one?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah...that's good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Such poor posing...lol


GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

You have the same problem I have...left side is lower than the right 

GNA 

Might not be up by the time you leave..but maybe ...Have a good time if I'm not


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Both are good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Crap......that would suck.........I'll be here near 8 YT.....no worries if your not.... 

Thank You!

GNL 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

K.... ....GN


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't know WTF I am doing up ...but I couldn't sleep all night  ...tossed and turned and I am sooo tired...I suck. ...feel sorta sick to my stomach


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Rob's going out of town...you're going out of town...I've got no car (  ) ...I guess my house is gonna get cleaned  lol

I just spent time on the WNSO site...I'm all psyched up and ready to go again 

Because Musclemania is taped for TSN, they're "auditioning" for athletes to "follow" during their cut, & during the show..and after...to air on the television series. That's kinda cool


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

OMG...the event photographer for FAME is the same person who emailed me a couple of weeks ago for a TFP...I turned them down cause I didn't like their work 

Now I'm gonna pay $45 for a couple shots on stage...how's that for ironic, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know WTF I am doing up ...but I couldn't sleep all night  ...tossed and turned and I am sooo tired...I suck. ...feel sorta sick to my stomach



Good Morning Leah 

I didn't sleep well either! 

Hope you feel better, could be the wine?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Rob's going out of town...you're going out of town...I've got no car (  ) ...I guess my house is gonna get cleaned  lol
> 
> I just spent time on the WNSO site...I'm all psyched up and ready to go again
> ...



Can you apply for an audition? 

(be good please)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Good morning Andrew 

That's what I was thinking ......I'm gonna do cardio today to pay for my alcohol sins of yesterday  ...although...still veins on the tummy, no bloat, etc...just feel sick...GGGRRRR!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

I will 

I can audition...if I wanted to...but it involves videotaping myself...which I'm not particularly good at :shy: lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...the event photographer for FAME is the same person who emailed me a couple of weeks ago for a TFP...I turned them down cause I didn't like their work
> 
> Now I'm gonna pay $45 for a couple shots on stage...how's that for ironic, lol.



Yes, funny 



There should be others...last NPC, there was a guy sitting next to Dr. J's GF and me who absolutely rocked w/pictures..he gave us his card....and Dr. J got some awesome pics  (proofs on the internet)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good morning Andrew
> 
> That's what I was thinking ......I'm gonna do cardio today to pay for my alcohol sins of yesterday  ...although...still veins on the tummy, no bloat, etc...just feel sick...GGGRRRR!



I knew you'd look good, but I knew there was a price to pay!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I will
> 
> I can audition...if I wanted to...but it involves videotaping myself...which I'm not particularly good at :shy: lol



Get over it 

You are a model! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah..there's usually a couple of different shooters...but generally the "event photographer" has first dibs on close-ups, best angles, etc...cause you are paying him. We're gonna get a couple disposables this time, and not worry about the digital...it doesn't work well for distances.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes..."model" ...not actor  ...big difference between stills and video 

Yeah...I don't like _this_ price


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Then don't do it again..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

...You're supposed to find it, cook it, and make it look like it's NOT an octapus


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

And then smoke iand send it? 

DP

Thank you


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

K...if that's how ya do it, lol  


....my cat is molesting me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Lucky You! 

My cats are little fuckers, somebody was jacking around in the middle of the night w/a kitchen cabinet door 

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

lmfao! If someone leaves a bottom cupboard open (Taylor  ) ...she'll get in and walk around all the pots and pans...little shit, like she's goin' on a li'l adventure...exploring, lol. :yummycathair:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Sasha can actually open the doors...

DP

almost back


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Okay...but I am STARVING and have to get something to eat. 

If Rob steals the puter and I don't get back...have a good time  ...and kick ass


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

M2......

This is gonna be a loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngg day 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Why is it so hard go unorganized people to "get organized?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

LMAO  ...I dunno...cause we don't know how


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

It's taking all of my time now...and I'm trying to eat.....

We all agreed to come back early tomorrow 

DP

Have about 3-10 minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

I've gone all green btw.....in apples! Remind me to tell you something tomorrow  about Dr. J's prep (private) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Okay 

I just had a green apple  ...trying to stick w/ them too...but red is much tastier


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Greens are crisper here! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Greens are crisper..but I like macs best


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

K...it's time to load the car for a 28 hour road trip...lol

Please keep IM trim, I will miss being here 


SYS  

and GNL and GML in advance...if I can get to a puter..you know I will!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Greens are crisper..but I like macs best



I like Fiji's and Braburns (sp?) But they have gone mealy here 

DP

Have to go


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

SYS...have fun...and don't worry...I'll keep IM trim


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

gone.....

DP out


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

I totally blew biceps because my head was hurting so bad. As soon as I started working bi's I got this power headache 

...and I rearranged the bicep SS


* Triceps*

* 1 Cambered Tricep Cable Pushdown * 50/20, 70/12, 80/10, 90/8, 90/6

* 2   Lying Flat, EZ Extensions* 40/10, 40/8, 40/7

* 3 Dips between benches, w8ed * 45/12, 70/10, 80/10...gonna go for 2 plates next time 

* 4a  One Arm Rope Pusdown * 20/12, 20/10 x 3
* 4b  DB Kickbacks, strong contraction* 8/10 x 2, 8/8



* Biceps*

* 1 Standing EZ Curl * 40/12, 40/10, 50/8, 50/6

* 2 Str8 BB Preacher  * bar/6, bar/5 x 2

* 4a One  Arm DB  Concentr8tion Curls * 10/10 x 2, 10/8 wussed out
* 3 Seated High Incline Hammers* 15/6, 15/5 x 2


* 4b Cambered Cable reverse Culrs* 40/12 ...


Did 15 minutes high intensity (no intervals) on elliptical before my workout.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I totally blew biceps because my head was hurting so bad. As soon as I started working bi's I got this power headache
> 
> ...and I rearranged the bicep SS
> ...



Stilllooksgood!

Libraryputersays Ihave11minutes


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Damn space bar crap.....

So It's freakin hot here

To much to reportin 10 minutes

Mrs.Big Robb....1of13....7on here isdeofthe rowin purple....lol


Called out to 3rd or fourth in the one piece....not goood in thetowpiece

Mr. BR  1st or 2nd in SHW......not good in JrMasters

Dr.J Would have won Mastersbut he didn'tenter for $25 more dollars


He is in the top 3 Bantams out of 8, 1st or 2nd


6 minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

OMG...that's really hard to read  ...but it looks good? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

Leah......onegirlin LW BB would have been trouble,nobody in MW...you wouldhave done well.

In Physique...instead of height  they went A B C D 


IN all the classes, one or two  womenstood out......but you would place....guaranteed...... 


I would haveplaced2ndout of 4 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

3minutes...srryabout thisputer...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

2 minutes......

Can'tw8 tocome home........other newswill have to w8...sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Really? ....that's kinda cool 

Not sure what you mean A B C D?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

That's okay...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...that's really hard to read  ...but it looks good? lol




Yeah....he's afool for not going Masters...


SYS


A

21secs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

I scoredanotherputer,,,and guesswhat?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

What? ...same space bar problem?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

It suckstoo

I havetogo....justwantedtosay a betterSYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Okay ....Thanks for stopping in  ...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What? ...same space bar problem?




Can youbelieveit?

Leah......I wantedyoutoknow how importantposing is,cost alot ofpeople

we have concentr8 on this.....lol


K


SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2003)

;;;;gone


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> ;;;;gone





Don't worry....you'll be back


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Leah......I wantedyoutoknow how importantposing is,cost alot ofpeople
> ...



I posed this morning 

....gonna pose again tonight  ....got nothin' else to do  ...I polished my wood floors this morning too, lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

K...I totally went girlie  and did my hair in all different ways so I can get your opinion on how to wear it for the different rounds 

Left it for you elsewhere


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Bored?  

I am.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorta! Rob's outta town...Andrew's outta town...so I'm kinda just chillin' and doing stuff that never gets done...like posing....and playing w/ my hair 

Do _you_ wanna help me pick my hair?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Sure


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

lmao! K....I'm thinking for the gym wear round I will wear my hair in a pony tail...kinda sporty right?

So I don't know if I should go all back, off my face like this....


(btw...don't laugh, but I had to take 'em in my bathroom cause it was the only place w/ good lighting   )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Or w/ a few little ringlets hanging down like this....

(forgive the stupid look on my face  )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

And I'm thinking for evening wear I'm gonna have it up like this


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Different angle....


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

I like your hair in the ponytail but with the ringlets.  Its just so much prettier (but still sporty) with some hair conforming your face.  

With your hair for the evening wear, its very pretty but what are you using to hold it up?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Just a butterfly clip....and it's really messy here cause I just threw it up....generally when I wear it like that, all the ends are curled, not just sticking straight out like that, lol.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Is your ponytail either hair pull back on top of your head or hair pulled together at the back of your neck?  Know what I mean?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

At the top , lol


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just a butterfly clip....and it's really messy here cause I just threw it up....generally when I wear it like that, all the ends are curled, not just sticking straight out like that, lol.



I know what you mean, it will look very nice  especially with your thick hair.

Are you allowed to wear your hair down or do like to have it up better?  Oh, I suppose it could be also cuz of showing off back and traps though.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> At the top , lol


  Good choice, I think that looks way more sportier.

BTW  - Nice shoulders and back


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah...I can do whatever I want. I'm going to wear it down for the swimsuit, cause it's the second round, and I'm not going to worry about flipping it outta the way for back shots. 

The gym wear round is first, so I thought the pony tail would be good cause it would give a good view of the back and I can flex in that round.

My dress is backless....so I'm going to wear my hair up, but no flexing in this round


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I can do whatever I want. I'm going to wear it down for the swimsuit, cause it's the second round, and I'm not going to worry about flipping it outta the way for back shots.
> 
> The gym wear round is first, so I thought the pony tail would be good cause it would give a good view of the back and I can flex in that round.
> ...



 Well I think you've made good choices then.  Definately the ringlets on the ponytail, IMO.  Did you order your suit yet and what color?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep! It's ordered...and I went w/ a blue velvet   ...I'm so excited about it 

Thanks for your help...I think ringlets too


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Anytime! 

And I know the blue will look great on ya.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks...I'm hoping...it's the first time I've ventured into a "colour" ...always stuck w/ black or silver 

...and I may go w/ a red dress that I'm getting altered...so i'll be full of colour this year


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Oooh!  Dark hair, tanned skin, Red Dress.    You'll look smashing!  

Sorry picking up words from the UK guys I work with.  hehee


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

I kinda hope the red dress turns out okay...cause otherwise I'm wearing a black dress...which I don't really want to wear cause everyone wears a black evening gown :boring: ...and this one makes my tummy look really good, lol...so I hope it turns out


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

One thing about a red dress too is that it will make you stand out more (in a good way).  So maybe the judges will pay closer and more attention to you than others, especially if there all in black.  Besides, red is sexy.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah...that's what I'm hoping for...the background is always black, and w/ my dark hair, and a black dress...I find I disappear 

I'd do that white dress I picked out but _someone_ didn't like it GGGRRR


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow White.  White looks good on tanned skin that for sure.

Whites daring though IMO (of course it all depends on the style)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

This is it  ....and I'd still wear it, I think it would kick everyone's ass! lol. Andrew says it's too "frou frou" ...I think it would be awesome, and I guarantee no one would have anything like it 

What do you think?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

BTW...those are the shoes I have, lmao.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

DAMN  

That is SEXXXXY!  I Love it, the collar ROCKS!  I don't think its frou frou AT ALL, but I would be concerned about the sheer.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

...that's awesome...maybe I have hope 


I'm not too concerned w/ the sheer...some of the girls wear very "risky" things...some have cutouts right at the tummy and everything...I think this dress is very sexy, but still classy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

K...so picture 50 girls...97% of them have long blonde hair...half of those will have black gowns on, the rest funky club wear...and then me w/ dark hair and a white dress  I think I'd stand out


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Hell YA!  As long as its not to risque.  I think it ROCKS!  Especially if you get really tanned which to me it looks like you do.  You'd look fantastic for sure!  

That dress is extremely sexy, and definately with your hair up with that dress.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

K...if I get that dress though...I'll be spending close to a $1000 bucks on ONE contest  ...I SO need a sponsor


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Damn that's alot.  

Well, you would look good.  Any chance of getting a sponsor at this comp?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

I dunno...If I place...maybe.

I am getting a free outfit for the gym wear round sponsored by www.hardwearathletics.com ...but I could use more  lol

Oh well...it's not like I can't use my suits/dress for other comps....it's an investment


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

You fell into it again.

Well if you can do it and you can get DP to say OK then I would.  You are always more comfortable and pleased with yourself and appearance when you feel and know you look good.  

BTW DP - Its not frou frou, if it had ruffles then it would I agree with ya.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

....Brit said it was too frou frou too....so that's two-two....But rob likes it...so that's the deciding factor


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok...I'm going to watch tv :exciting: 

Have a good night Jodi 

GN andrew and rob...wherever you are


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 23, 2003)

Chatty this evening?

That dress would look smokin' on you.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I know  ...very chatty 

I am becoming sleep deprived again...switching to decaff 

They should make flavoured decaff


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Ok....I have left many, many things for you Andrew  

...should keep you busy for a while


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I am going shopping, don't know when you get home, but I'll be back in the afternoon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Really? ....that's kinda cool
> 
> Not sure what you mean A B C D?



Guess I''ll start here!


GAL  

So nice to be home!


Use to be Short, Med, Tall....and now A B C D, plus Master short/tall....6 classes..too many freakin' women in the pump up room wearing almost  nothing to navagate around, plus the floor was like a skating rink from so much Pam....lol

Mrs. Big Rob........was bumming that her custom suit wasn't ready till the evening, so she barely posed in the two piece....didn't make the top six call out, although she would have been 3rd....was 4th in the call outs in the one piece....

Here is were it gets interesting....So I catch her backstage before the night show....pep talk, etc...she knows exactly what she did, because she was assured top 3...and she has her new pink, ultra fucking hot suit.....but she's acting weird......so I say what's wrong?  She turns around and the cut goes right up her butt....a few minutes later the head judge comes and tell her had she worn that suit in the morning..."Instant DQ" ... (they let her on in the evening)

Any way she placed 5th out of 13

Points of Interest

1) Posing is everything if you have the stuff......cost so many

Gabrielle's girl was a little nervous, but I'm sure it cost her top 5..and 1 guy in Dr. J's class lost at least 3 spots (plus many others)

This was true for women's BB as well! 

2)Don't wear purple!  The entire 7 out of 13 girls on the right side of the stage in Mrs. BR class were in purple...it was fucking hilarious

3)  Smile, carry on a little...look like your having a good time....the Winner in 3 of the classes had more smiles, wiggles (but not too much) and confidence...it was on their face and in their posture....incredible....you can't avoid focusing on them on the stage.....Gabrielle went into the bathroom backstage and pulled out the woman who should have won the over all, introduced me...and she was all smiles and congeniality....G didn't even know her (and has more confidence/structure than her)....point being NO SHYNESS! 

4) Have fun.....those that had more fun, placed higher...there was a corelation! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I posed this morning
> 
> ....gonna pose again tonight  ....got nothin' else to do  ...I polished my wood floors this morning too, lmao!





DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I totally went girlie  and did my hair in all different ways so I can get your opinion on how to wear it for the different rounds
> 
> Left it for you elsewhere





This was something I was watching for.....almost all the BB's had it up

The 2 peice, most had it down....60% had str8, 20% short..and 20% a "doo"....in the one piece......most but not all wore it up! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yep! It's ordered...and I went w/ a blue velvet   ...I'm so excited about it
> 
> Thanks for your help...I think ringlets too



I agree w/you guys 

But....I think a lighter lipstick.......and maybe a tiny bit more of the inner brow can go......your flexed shot looks awesome 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

haven't read anything yet...but Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...that's what I'm hoping for...the background is always black, and w/ my dark hair, and a black dress...I find I disappear
> 
> I'd do that white dress I picked out but _someone_ didn't like it GGGRRR



But I didn't say don't do white 

More Shopping...lol  

Red was what the 2 HW women wore for poing suits........didn't work, but I think it would be gr8 for a dress, esp for you....more fashion show soon?! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> haven't read anything yet...but Hi



Hi!   


I still have 2 more pages of your journal to go... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm not shy on stage 

...and I think you're confusing lipstick colour w/ my lip colour, lmao...I only had lip gloss on 

So...you had fun?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

lmao! ...sorry...we had a girly gab session


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This is it  ....and I'd still wear it, I think it would kick everyone's ass! lol. Andrew says it's too "frou frou" ...I think it would be awesome, and I guarantee no one would have anything like it
> 
> What do you think?



We can revist this.......if you think you want it? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not shy on stage
> 
> ...and I think you're confusing lipstick colour w/ my lip colour, lmao...I only had lip gloss on
> ...



Really?  

Yes, but it was grueling,,,,a 13 hour day at the show, (short break)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao! ...sorry...we had a girly gab session



I'm glad......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I want it...I just don't think I want to pay for it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes...I did


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Really to which one?  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm glad......
> 
> DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Is this site slow


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Are you at work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes...it cut out on me... then showed you posted then I couldn't find it...came up strangly on the top of the page, no post/new page...etc...and it's been intermittent


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

No....we came str8 home....making meal 3 right now! 

More to tell!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

K...well, you have lots of pics w8ing for you...one of Mel too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Almost caught up....lol

So this contest was like "Augmentation City"...Even more in the audience....about 50% of the BB's....and maybe 75% or more of the  physique....25% of Fitness..(One gr8 routine bTw) 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah! No doubt! Same thing here, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

...and after Dr. J had his Tan on...Dianna...Let's call her Lady D...comes back out to the audience and says  "He wants to talk to you"  So I scamble backstage and they have al 8 Bantams lined up in 2nd postion...3 minutes


I feel like a fucking Giant....OMG...anyway...I'm giving last minute instructions (plus getting him to do some isometric contractions)and they all start gathering around me...like a huddle...I'm focused on Jeff and they are all listening ...it was freakin funny!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah! No doubt! Same thing here, lol.



And I have a story about that too......over there


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

lmao...the visual, lol

 ...I love competitions


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

So I called every class...Winner, second, third...etc...W/O fail except what the audience and I thought was a bad call in Men's LH...(and it was close in Physique overall)

And I placed Dr. J top 3 right away..but I really figured 1st or 2nd......2 others had his symetry, two had better legs...although we had BT improvement there...one had thickness, one had better arms (but I placed him lower, so did the judges)....J had better abs (the best out there)...arms, shoulders, and the best back

He came in 3 of 8 and was happy....but I placed the 1st guy 3rd...the 2nd guy heads up w/Dr. J....oh well...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Cool....Do i get to see any pics?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

When we get some and the new scanner gets set up....

I tried to take some LW women when they left me alone with the camera...but didn't know I had to turn it on (don't fuckin laugh)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Really to which one?  lol



Just figured it out.....

Not being SHY on stage! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Duh! lol  ...Yes really....and sorry...LMFAO! Couldn't turn it on?????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

BTW.....that chicken lasted 7 days, lol (4kg)  ...I should have kept track of how much beef we went through too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

It was an old style fucking Nikon....they never had on switches before


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

...excuses, excuses


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

So we have to do your chest  this afternoon after my NAP 

Cuz we are gonna watch the Academy Awards tonight as a family....will try to get on periodically


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I have to go put laundry on...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Ok...but i'm not sure I have time to workout tomorrow....Monday's Suck!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

K...I'm gonna go for a bit 

What time will you wake up from your nap?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

6:30-7  YT 

See what I left you first?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

That was a tease!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...but i'm not sure I have time to workout tomorrow....Monday's Suck!!!!



FUQ..it's Monday??? :crap:
It wasn't Spring break at all


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I saw it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Is that tude? :missy:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

No...sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

and...the smilie to prove it?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Ok...I can NAP on that 

I'm gonna create a special "You SucK" smilie just for you!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

K...I'm going to go now

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

SYL (no smilie on purpose)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Sorry...... SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

That's better...tnx

SYL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know  ...very chatty
> 
> I am becoming sleep deprived again...switching to decaff
> ...



They do... 

(just reviewed)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I've never seen it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

K...I wanna make a raspberry vinegrette...but all the recipes I see for raspberry vinegar have sugar in them...so I assume if I buy a bottle of raspberry vinegar it'll have sugar in it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've never seen it?



That's probably a good thing! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

decaff is better than caffeinated


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Bernard wants me to do another shoot w/ him in April...I'm gonna do it since it's easy...no travelling. ...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> decaff is better than caffeinated



"None" is better than Decaff...are you using sweetners?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Bernard wants me to do another shoot w/ him in April...I'm gonna do it since it's easy...no travelling. ...K



I like his work......can you get paid this time? 

You only get to drop water once, one shoot w/mapiulation :btw: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes...I'm using sweetners ...I'd rather drop sweetners than cream ...wanna make a deal?  

None is not gonna happen.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

The sweetners are a bigger problem than the coffee and you know thAT ;finger:  How do your like your ass....Sweet and Creamy? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

No...not gonna get paid this time...he's submitting to musclemag and oxygen...so I'll be happy if we get in ....he's ordered a bunch of swimsuits from miami ...should be interesting 

....Hmmm....then I'll probably drop water for Bernard, because it'll be a more fitness-oriented shoot than the other.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Why do you think we dropped the gum?\

And remember my comments about solid foods versus powders because of the sweetners? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

You never said I couldn't have sweetners ...I can't read your mind ya know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...not gonna get paid this time...he's submitting to musclemag and oxygen...so I'll be happy if we get in ....he's ordered a bunch of swimsuits from miami ...should be interesting
> 
> ....Hmmm....then I'll probably drop water for Bernard, because it'll be a more fitness-oriented shoot than the other.



Date...can't be late in April?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Why do you think we dropped the gum?\
> 
> And remember my comments about solid foods versus powders because of the sweetners?
> ...




LMAO...you answered my answer before I even answered!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I suggested the w/e of the 12/13...he hasn't got back to me yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You never said I couldn't have sweetners ...I can't read your mind ya know



We have been here and done this Ms. Selective memory! 

They need to end......I haven't said no yet.......but now we are at 6 weeks out.....I was hoping you didn't sweeten tea?

Do you want a W/O before I have to go?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I suggested the w/e of the 12/13...he hasn't got back to me yet.




That should work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

I have 4 Liters "in" so far ...why does it want to come "out" all at once? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Oh no...I have to sweeten tea...but only use half a sweetner...whole thing in coffee...but I can go w/o the sweetner in the coffee if I have to. ...so are you saying I have to cut them out now?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes...I want a workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh no...I have to sweeten tea...but only use half a sweetner...whole thing in coffee...but I can go w/o the sweetner in the coffee if I have to. ...so are you saying I have to cut them out now?



If you're gonna do decaff....yes..that would help the "Shrink you're ass effort!"    

Some teas...that have cardamon, cinnamon, etc..Like Celstial Bengal Spice...or Yogi  India Spice...can raise your metabolism and taste good w/o sweetner...

Your Tweak starting the 20th.....has no cream, no nuts, no fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I want a workout



K....I have to check something...then I'm on it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah...I don't sweeten herbal teas 

20th of april?

Ok...I'll cut the sweetner out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I don't sweeten herbal teas
> 
> 20th of april?
> ...



20th may be too late...want the best for the show...

Thank You!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Man! ...have ya read my old journals? ...Fuking sugar everywhere!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

lmao! ....I did have some wicked willpower back then though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

1)  Low Incline Db.....3 sets regular, then 2 sets single drop

2) Incline Smith or Incline BB, very heavy!

3)  Swiss Ball 1 and 1/2 flyes 12, 10, 8, 8

4)  Legs up Push-ups, w8 on back if possible

5)  Regular Incline DB presses for reps...15, 20, 25..w8 less imnportnat, BURN!


DP


bbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Man! ...have ya read my old journals? ...Fuking sugar everywhere!





I tried to tell you tah once! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao! ....I did have some wicked willpower back then though



Even the quote about how "You don't know how serious I can be when cutting! "  What happened to her....lol...J/K

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't like the push ups!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Even the quote about how "You don't know how serious I can be when cutting! "  What happened to her....lol...J/K
> 
> DP




Maybe I'll get better for musclemania   ...I can see how I need to to strict for that.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

K...I'm outta here...back at 10


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe I'll get better for musclemania   ...I can see how I need to to strict for that.



No...maybe you'll be good now...and we can get rid of some of that BF now and for good! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't like the push ups!



...and they don't like you....pick something...Machine press?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Cable Flyes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

A lot of fingers in your meals...lol

Looks like you mix protien powder w/diet coke 

No.....last W/O was all flyes...pressing! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Maybe you should take a look at how many things you eat have sweetners or  ones you have to add sweetners to? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I had ONE glass of coke in forever! 

Ok...cable presses


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Mel and I are doing skinfolds in the morning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had ONE glass of coke in forever!
> 
> Ok...cable presses



Bet me? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mel and I are doing skinfolds in the morning.



I'd w8 till Wednesday  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Bet you what? 

Nah...gonna do 'em tomorrow ...oh well


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

You had DC recently...lol

OK...do them early as you can then, before the W/O please? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

We're doing them at nine. ...I don't think so...I asked for it, but never had it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

What BF is she at? ....and do i have to get that low?

http://www.anjalanger.com/Photos/Competition/Comp-large/87T-A01.jpg


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Okay....I am going to go to bed now.

Very tired...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

You could have picked some of her more femiinine stuff...she is really photogenic. 

Her BF is a really hard call....nowadays some women can go below 5%......I'm just guessing when I say that is 6-7%, possibly less..In  man, that level of diefinition would be in the  4's


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

GNL  

SYIYTM "[

A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't wanna be that cut


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

GML 

Ok...I'll Admit it..I miss cafiene...a lot 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

GMA 

K...there's no bloody reason for you not to have it 

K...so I'm barely 120...very barely...I bet if I am strict during the week like last week...I'd be under 120  ...so I'm thinking if I keep dropping w/ cream...why cut it out  ...it'll only make cutting for MM more difficult 

(ya buyin' that?  )

...btw, 1 tea, 1/2 tbsp cream, no sweetner


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Semi Buying...lol

I/we were gonna cut you sharp for FAME......then slack for an anabolic week or two...then go hardcore....but I do see your butt...err...point 

Glad you have your sites on the bigger goal 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Good 

...cause MM is going to be a lot more hardcore than this...and I WON'T be able to fuck up AT ALL for it....so I really don't want to blow it by getting super strict for FAME. I know it's all mental...but that's just it...I don't want to go mental


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

I've got to try to sneak Meal one in while I'm w8ing for the truck...it's gone too late to come back and eat...so tell me when you go to shower please?

Wnso just wrote me......despite no E-mails 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

We may be doing skinfolds wednesday....losergirl got drunk and ate bread and fucking cheesecake all weekend


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good
> 
> ...cause MM is going to be a lot more hardcore than this...and I WON'T be able to fuck up AT ALL for it....so I really don't want to blow it by getting super strict for FAME. I know it's all mental...but that's just it...I don't want to go mental



We still want to be competitive for FAME.  You'll probably go mental anyway...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I already showered while rob had the puter  ...go eat


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We may be doing skinfolds wednesday....losergirl got drunk and ate bread and fucking cheesecake all weekend



When she signs onto IM..."LOSERGIRL" is it!  

DP

I like getting my way....btw


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Alright then...my day just got easier....first two clients cancelled


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Do you...so do I...perhaps why we argue a lot 

K...so definitely skinfolds on wednesday cause I'm not going in early for nothing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Alright then...my day just got easier....first two clients cancelled



The W/O is ON! :yeah:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes...workout is on. 

Very good...thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do you...so do I...perhaps why we argue a lot
> 
> K...so definitely skinfolds on wednesday cause I'm not going in early for nothing



HFY...and to save time, just ASSume I'm always right! 

I think I deserve to have things MY way! 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

So that was OK w/you?  


DP

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I think I deserve to have things MY way!
> 
> DP



Cha! right!



Yes...it was ok...good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

So we agree....."My way!" 

Truck just called...I only have minutes...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

It's always your way


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

I think I give when it counts....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I know  ...I'm not complaining ......yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Will you be around today?  I'm off early!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Only this morning....till 11...after that I have a client, W/O, client, pick up the kids and straight back for 3 more clients....not done till 7  ...and that's w/ 2 cancelling!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

3 bites and I have to go......

If you don't come back...SYS 

have a gr8 W/O and day! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Only this morning....till 11...after that I have a client, W/O, client, pick up the kids and straight back for 3 more clients....not done till 7  ...and that's w/ 2 cancelling!



Wow....

SYL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

K...SYS...Have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Is Udo's beyond greens a MRP powder...or is it like a pill supplement?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is Udo's beyond greens a MRP powder...or is it like a pill supplement?



Like a pill, or several for that matter...but not an MRP 

I haven't looked at it in a while....are you thinking about it?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I was thinking about it for Rob actually, lol...since he's convinced it's vegetables that made him so sick...he won't touch them


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm going early for skipping....K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.florahealth.com/flora/home/usa/products/67515.asp

There are other choices I will tell you later! But good idea! 

Skip and be merry 

GTG  SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks 

Does it taste gross? ....he won't use it if it tastes gross :baby:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

...I have a whole 7 minutes to sit down and relax before I have to go back to work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks
> 
> Does it taste gross? ....he won't use it if it tastes gross :baby:



Depends what you mix it with....

There is also Green Magma, and Kyo-Green


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I have a whole 7 minutes to sit down and relax before I have to go back to work



It's 7 minutes till nap time here 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

OMG....Wake up! 

...I didn't follow my workout exactly as you wanted


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

K....don't yell at me   ...I didn't do the high rep sets of DP press at the end  I never feel that it does a damn thing for my chest...it's only killing my triceps. So I did one set of 15...and then moved to hammer presses for 2 sets....K?....don't yell K? 

*Low incline DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/8, 40/6 + 20/6, 35/8 + 20/6

*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 20/12, 30/8, 32.5/6 

*Swiss ball 1 1/2 flyes* 15/10, 12.5/12, 17.5/6, 17.5/8....last set was just regular flyes.... I HATE 1 1/2'S!

*Standing Cable Press* 15/12, 17.5/10, 20/8

*Incline DB Press* 20/15

*Incline Hammer strength* 90/4, 70/10



Did 20 minutes skipping (intervals) and 10 minutes rowing this morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.leanladies.com/page6/gina2.jpg

I think she looks awesome...do you think she's natural? ...her face doesn't really look it...but then...I've been told the same thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....Wake up!
> 
> ...I didn't follow my workout exactly as you wanted



What else is new? 

Look...you got the 40's 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes...but I grabbed Shawn for a spot...don't trust Mel, and couldn't do it on my own...but I'm needing less and less of a spot  ...I need help on the first one and the last one...I'm gettin' there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reps do do something if you'd pull your head out of your ass   They create new neural pathways and blood supply  for future growth!!

One session ONLY......aren't you the one saying you don't want to overdo FAME, have tools for MM? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...but I grabbed Shawn for a spot...don't trust Mel, and couldn't do it on my own...but I'm needing less and less of a spot  ...I need help on the first one and the last one...I'm gettin' there



Yes, you are 

So I would have been here 40 minutes ago, except for credit card hell my new company just put us through....guess who prevailed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.leanladies.com/page6/gina2.jpg
> 
> I think she looks awesome...do you think she's natural? ...her face doesn't really look it...but then...I've been told the same thing



I like her physique, but my opinion would be special vitamins 

(although that is a close call)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

What are you giving me shit for...the reps or the cardio?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Well...I'm guessing you 

Yeah...I looked at her other pic and she's definitely huge, lol...but that pic she doesn't look too big


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What are you giving me shit for...the reps or the cardio?



Both!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Now I've got to put up with days of how fucking tired you feel...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

...but you told me I could do cardio????...I asked this morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

...alright then...I won't tell you how tired I am


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

You didn't say you were gonna do 2 sessions..just asked to skip....:geez:

It's not a huge deal....just don't be hypocritical 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...alright then...I won't tell you how tired I am



ALL WEEK!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

GGRRRR....it was only one session....for 30 minutes...that's how long my cardio's supposed to be. My arms got too tired for more skipping.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh...sounded like 2 sessions...sorry...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

I guess I'm "quick" to give shit! Somebody trained me to....:bowshead:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

silly


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

So how is Losergirl...did you tell her what I said? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

CHEESE!!!  




Only partially redeemed by "No sweetners!"

(proud of you!  )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

No...she knows...when I don't give her shit...she KNOWS she fucked up and disappointed me...she doesn't like that at all.

I changed her diet....no carbs all week...if she's gonna fuck up all weekend then she's gonna pay for it through the week.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Damn, lol...it was just a small bite 

...I know, I know 

The no sweetner takes a bit of getting used to...but at least it's better than no cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...she knows...when I don't give her shit...she KNOWS she fucked up and disappointed me...she doesn't like that at all.
> 
> I changed her diet....no carbs all week...if she's gonna fuck up all weekend then she's gonna pay for it through the week.






So much Pain! 

Hmmm...I wonder if silence would work on you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn, lol...it was just a small bite
> 
> ...I know, I know
> ...



I think you'll see "Hardness" this week! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I was thinking of doing cardio every day this week?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> So much Pain!
> ...



No...definitely not!...I would get worse if I thought you gave up on me!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was thinking of doing cardio every day this week?







ssshhh .....pin dropping


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was thinking of doing cardio every day this week?



Then how will you lean for MM when your body has totally acclimated to cardio?

Please don't 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Okay...it was only gonna be for this week ...cause I won't be able to do cardio during the week*s* of my shoots.

....and cause I don't really want to eat bad this weekend but it _is_ Rob birthday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

NO!  DON'T! 

And we agreed on ONE meal (with a depletion week), to make up for the Anniversary! 

Did you get the 12/13?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

He hasn't got back to me yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Back?  

I want something sweet!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes please


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Then have some sugar-free syrup on something


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes please



Limitations besides hunger?  Rows this week?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Well...I deadlifted 90lbs today to show a guy how to deadlift...so I think I'll try back extensions k?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then have some sugar-free syrup on something




Hmmm, what flavor where?

We have bars.....but NO, not going there........we have apples and peanut butter, but no....

I think I'll just tough it out!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

alright then...your loss 

I would have sliced the apples, spread them w/ peanut butter, and drizzled chocolate syrup over them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I deadlifted 90lbs today to show a guy how to deadlift...so I think I'll try back extensions k?



That reminds me...Power K got 7 plates on a side today on L/P....not her record of 8, but very respectable! 

(we did legs today because of last week....barred Dr. J from the gym...he's gainned 7 pounds back so far...lol)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> alright then...your loss
> 
> I would have sliced the apples, spread them w/ peanut butter, and drizzled chocolate syrup over them



But we have so many syrups here, and frozen stawberries....and ...and...and pistachios, already shelled, big ass bag of them!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I wanna do 7 plates


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey!...enough already...ya want me to go eat cashews or something???? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wanna do 7 plates



and what are you at now?

She has squatted 225 years ago, but now 185-205 gives her trouble.......I honestly don't like L/P as a measure of strength!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey!...enough already...ya want me to go eat cashews or something???? lol



No I want to show you how strong a stomach...err...person can be!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I can't remember...either 3 or 4 ...but it was when my back was hurting so I wanna try again


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No I want to show you how strong a stomach...err...person can be!




Ok....you show me how strong you are talking about all this sugar...and I'll go eat it...K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

*Going Back*

1) Hammer Pulldown

2) MG PG Pulldown, or reverse 1 and 2 and make it a chin, same grip

3a) Seated Row, V-bar
3b) One Arm DB Bent Row, or 2 Arm DB Prone

4) Str8 Arm Pulldown

5) Very Light BB 70 degree bend RG row

6) Hypers


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....you show me how strong you are talking about all this sugar...and I'll go eat it...K?



Fuck NO! 

Get back here 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

ARRRGHHH...I'm so sick of straight arm pulldown, lol.

What's MG PG Pulldown


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm here...but I'm sooooo starving! Have you seen my meals...I just keep eating, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Medium Grip, Parallel Grip

Ok....wanna a T-bar row there?   (one arm or two)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm here...but I'm sooooo starving! Have you seen my meals...I just keep eating, lol.



Yeah...you're fucked up....j/k

Give it a rest....food is a panacea, you really don't need it!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Okay...but i'm not sure i can go heavy on the T-bars yet....and I'll do two arm


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

...or could just be you're starving me to death


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Please be careful..I was trying to give you "safe" exercises!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Can I come back in 30 minutes? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I will...I think I'll be okay...I'll take it slow. It's feeling much better....I just don't wanna go do too much and fuck it up again.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Okay...then I can go eat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I will...I think I'll be okay...I'll take it slow. It's feeling much better....I just don't wanna go do too much and fuck it up again.



Promise?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...then I can go eat



I bet you could for 30 minutes str8 too, couldn't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Hell yeah! Meal 5 took an hr cause I just kept going back for more 

I promise...I don't want to fuk it up.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

brb 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Yeah...John is here...lol

Tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

I can't figure this out...to busy of a site

http://www.galaxycompetition.com/fronts/choiceb.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

What are you looking for?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I've always wanted to do the galaxy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've always wanted to do the galaxy



I remember.....so which comp is it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

what do you mean which comp?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Swimwaer, Obstacle and Ultimate fitness challange?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

The Galaxy/nova has split...used to be an obstacle course and a physique...now they split it due to the owners splitting or something.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope you mean that!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

lmao!  ...well...I'll try


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

GNL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

No what?

GN or not?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

It's better to be careful and take precautions than be wrong


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

I am being careful!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

The "I'll try" is really iritating me...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

I do have to go....


GNL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok....GN


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

GM 

or GML   even if I don't get an Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Geez....picky today  GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

No...I like it how I like it! 

Rob's Fat totals have been creeping up....if his carbs were lower we wouldn't care....but the combo of carbs and fat makes the fat "Sticky"  and makes it more prone for arterial plague....just something to consider (a lipid panel would help...esp in  few weeks....higher lipids are one of the side effects)......although it looks like fitday goes high 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

what do you mean a lipid panel?

he's trying to keep his carbs in check for a bit...he feels fat


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I am going to do kickboxing tonight K? ...It's the only night rob can hold the pads for me...and I don't wanna be stuck doing a bunch of machines for cardio this week. ....then I'll take tomorrow off from cardio K? lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

I gave you something like 300 P 180 C 120-140 F for him......not 200-240 F 

A blood test to see if his Trig and Chol are getting out of hand....for two reasons....higher F wther higher C, and what he is going to do, generally raises them  (one of the bad side effects)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am going to do kickboxing tonight K? ...It's the only night rob can hold the pads for me...and I don't wanna be stuck doing a bunch of machines for cardio this week. ....then I'll take tomorrow off from cardio K? lease:



OK...but we still only want 3 sesssions total this week......and perfect 'Doiting"


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

His fat is really 240????

Ok...4 sessions and perfection


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

So what's he supposed to eat if he's up for an extra amt of time?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you 

While you're helping LP over there....he has been training for 2 years....looks like comfort zone  repetitive W/O's...reps to high, w8 and intensity to low.....you may want to make some suggestions...also....alot on diet was explained in previous replies..see profile 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So what's he supposed to eat if he's up for an extra amt of time?



Well if he knows it in advance......

8 meals at 40 P 25 C 15 F
7 meals at 45 P 25 C 15-20 F
6 meals at 50 P 30 C  20 F


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok...thanks 

...don't have time to do anything else w/ LP 

* *


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Non-involvement from me...lol

Think about a 1500/60-65  C for Jodi Please... 

brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

What's non-involvement from you...I don't know who you're talking about?

K...I totally don't have time for that right now..I can't even think about what the fuk I'm supposed to be doing today....I'll look at it when I get home K


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

ARRRGHHH 


She's been getting carbs...that's not much of a tweak?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't be so stressed...it's catabolic...

Go...have a gr8 day 

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

AARRGGGHHH....K! I'll try, lol  

1st client rescheduled for later this evening...I could kill them when they do that! Taking the kids in, BRB....if you're gone, have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

I'll shower and come back.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Re-examined Jodi...I thought she had lower carbs on "L" days.....I think my memeory is going... 

So you're right....(yes, again)

So what do you think?


6 meals at 30 P 5 C 12 F

180 P 30 C 72 F  1488  with carb-ups

...or go 10 F X 6 for 1370  (she has been averaging just below 1500 and with carbs up-this will be mid 1400's)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Re-examined Jodi...I thought she had lower carbs on "L" days.....I think my memeory is going...
> 
> So you're right....(yes, again)
> ...



I think the first one is better


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay...I'm not reading Oxygen anymore...it's too depressing when EVERYONE I know is in there!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think the first one is better



K.......with the second as a tweak....and high fiber for both?  Will you deliver it please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I'm not reading Oxygen anymore...it's too depressing when EVERYONE I know is in there!



And soon you too! 

Who is in it  now? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

People I've competed w/...people who I know from the boards.

Yes...I'll give it to her


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

You'll be there Leah...and then I'll buy and read my first one!  

Thanks for Jodi..I have to run! 

SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

You know what I mean! Don't be so damn picky 

Have a great day!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks...you too.....back in 2+ hours! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Going Back*

*1) Hammer Pulldown* 70/12, 90/10, 110/8 x 2

*2) MG PG Pulldown* 105/8, 90/10 x 2

*3a) Seated Row, V-bar* 90/10, 80/10 x 2
*3b) One Arm DB Bent Row* 35/6, 35/5, 35/6

*4) Bent RG BB row* 90/10 x 3

*5) T Bar Row* bar + 40/12, +50/10 x 2

Those hurt.

*6) Hypers* BW/15 x 3

 Good workout ...hungry though!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

So how hurt? 

Glad it was a good W/O...busy here 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Not much...just a bit...i kept it light 

So yeah...not doing cardio  ...too tired.

Tried having a coffee w/ no cream and no sweetner...dumped it  :SUCKS!!!!!!:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Well, I have to go, see you later.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not much...just a bit...i kept it light
> 
> So yeah...not doing cardio  ...too tired.
> ...



LMAO!   (I knew and wondered)

All hell is busting lose here...sorry 


DP




If you get back before I do.....think about where we want to go with Gabrielle...she wants to start some starchy carbs and ease back into food gradually (those 1 lb bags have like 150 cals...32 C)  .....we can talk meal plan tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok..is that tired, frustrated, angry, exASSperated, or you fucked up? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't fucked up.

Just...I don't know...tired I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

OK...a little tired, very tired, really tired..the kind of tired that sleep doesn't help....or just plain fucking tired of all the BS and crap that happens day after day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

I know...too tired to use smilies... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm tired of leaving my kids alone all fucking night every night. for starters.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

...and ?

(I'm sorry)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

and nothing...just tired.

Sorry for what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

That you have to leave the kids alone 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Ready for testing tomorrow...I'm always a little nervous, like I'm gonna fail my fat test! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I guess...I'm having a glass of wine right now...will that fuck it up?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Do I want to do this?

_Hi, my name is Michelle Yzenbrandt, Director of Production at SwiftKicx, an online solutions company. We are currently working with a client to develop a series of interactive DVD's devoted to the art of photography, starting with the first volume focusing on the art of photographing nudes.

I came upon your portfolio on the onemodelplace.com website, was wondering if you would like to participate in the DVD. We are looking for models who would be willing to be interviewed for the project, with the po tential of posing for the DVD and potentially filming some of the photo shoots. It's a project that could give you even more exposure. 

Since our client is a start-up company, and their cash flow is a little tight, can you please indicated what your fee would be for this type of project. 

If the project sounds interesting, please don't hesitate to contact me by either phone or email

Kind regards,

Michelle Yzenbrandt
Director of Production
Swiftkicx Solutions Inc.
(647) 439-4085 ext. 21
_


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

No...one glass will dry you and make it better......but we agreed that last time was too much...remember? 

(like it better when you ask first...is it that bad?)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry...last minute decision. I don't know...I'll just have one glass.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Good.....I don't like this mood.....you need a "Happy Thought" 


Bid extra high...I'm not sure...let me reread that from home please.

..and Yes...know from ABC

Have to go check out 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay...I'll be here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

can you check them out...? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't answered yet...not sure I like it. I could look.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

They are working for a client...so I really can't find out anything about the project till I answer them.

http://www.thistangledweb.com/swiftkicx/portfolio.asp


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I think that I am going to order the white dress...because I want to win...and I'm not going to w/ the red or black dress.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Andrew....check out and go home so I can have your attn 

You definitely have it!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I am never going to make it to the weekend w/o fucking up  

Well...I guess I already did huh.  

...and don't quote me above where I said I want to win.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew....check out and go home so I can have your attn
> 
> You definitely have it!
> ...



oops...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think that I am going to order the white dress...because I want to win...and I'm not going to w/ the red or black dress.



don't quote this...lol

Why?

What did you do?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

lmao...you're a twit when you do that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

The wine doesn't count......

I'll tell you what tired is...it's coming home after an 11 hour day and being forced to cook dinner for everyone...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Just nibbling  Don't say it...I already know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...you're a twit when you do that



Why thank you...and I suppose you never have?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The wine doesn't count......
> 
> I'll tell you what tired is...it's coming home after an 11 hour day and being forced to cook dinner for everyone......
> ...




God..I thought that was at me 


Why doesn't the wine count?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just nibbling  Don't say it...I already know



On what, please stop...Give it back!!!

?????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

No!...well, okay..maybe a couple times...but I learned it from you


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

nothin'...my meals are updated....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> God..I thought that was at me
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the wine count?



Because we agreed you'd have  ONE HUGE ASS....err...ONE glass (small)....you did stop at ONE didn't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Yes...I only had one...that's all I needed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No!...well, okay..maybe a couple times...but I learned it from you



Yeah....what else did you learn from me? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Too many to list


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm still so starving!!!! I HATE dieting!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

"many" sounds like bad habits...."much" sounds like good stuff! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Much...it's all good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Checked your meals.......not happy, not at all 

you are stronger than this Leah......much stronger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Much...it's all good



Thank you!


DP

I have to leave at 10 for an hour...will you help me do what you said you would  at LW?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Tomorrow is active rest right? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

what did I say I'd do?

I guess so...but I'll do cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Cardio is what I mean by active rest, absolutely no w8's! 

I'll explain.........


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok...but only cause the only time I have to workout is in the evening after two clients...so I know I won't want to after that 

Getting my hair chopped off tommorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

K...add asparagus, butter and berries to my already too-high calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

How short...I had a thought about that (knew)?  Or should I say how many inches off?

W8ing over there btw...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh...sorry!...I didn't know!

Um...probably 3 inches off.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

bbs back in 10 minute intervals


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I am going to bed....GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...sorry!...I didn't know!
> 
> Um...probably 3 inches off.



That's not getting CHOPPED! 

GNL  :0

We are gonna have to revist that plan in the morning...it's not working......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

That's usually what i get off of it 

GNA SYT


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Skinfolds should be okay today....but I am having tea this morning...better than coffee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

GML : 

Fucking Cat!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

What's up for today? 

I'm off early and desperately need a nap!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Ya just bloody well woke up 

Skinfolds, client, cardio, hair, client, home...back for 5 for two more clients.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

...and at some point coffee and buying veggies, because I can't stand being this hungry!!!!!!!!

I'm sure it's not right.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

at 5.....lol

W/O WORK, Ordering, receiving, pricing, stocking, more ordering, stupid people, nice people, UPS, BanK HOME, NAP!   (lot's of eating)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and at some point coffee and buying veggies, because I can't stand being this hungry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sure it's not right.



I'm sure it is! 


Why not give up coffee now......it's working for me! 

So I train today w/TG's replacement.....she hurt her knee and just finished rehab.....makes me feel real confident about not hurting her...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah...rubbing in the lots of eating


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Along the lines of what we discussed last night......I think your idea of easing her back to 50% of the current veggies is perfect...we just need to do it gradually...and have her have the starchy carbs first like you said?  Opinions?  (it's just gonna be hard to express the numbers)

I'm gonna E-mail her and have her reply first (I think she doesn't read the other posts..lol) then we can post soemthing like we discussed? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

If I gave up coffee...I would not stick to any sort of decent diet. I know that. I suck, but that's what will happen.

Remember last year I did nothing but train for my show...this year I am working (constantly), not to mention about 8lbs heavier than last year.

If I can't have calories then I will have coffee...I have to have something to keep me going.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...rubbing in the lots of eating



How about the concept that I don't eat proportionally for my w8, what you do for yours, Ms Tummy! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Ya think?

I think she'll be fine w/ less veggies...she'll be getting oats and she still has coffee...it'll keep her moving.

So don't do numbers...just tell her what to eat:

1/2 cup oats ...instead of saying 25G carbs.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I gave up coffee...I would not stick to any sort of decent diet. I know that. I suck, but that's what will happen.
> 
> Remember last year I did nothing but train for my show...this year I am working (constantly), not to mention about 8lbs heavier than last year.
> ...



MMMmmm 8 pounds...most BB's would die for that! 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya think?
> 
> I think she'll be fine w/ less veggies...she'll be getting oats and she still has coffee...it'll keep her moving.
> ...



Exacty what I was thinking (GMTA)....gonna start a little lower though...1/3 cup Oats in meal one, 4 0z of SP in 3......plus the increased P.....think we want 1 and 1/2 scoops...about 25 P, and smooth out her F

We'll w8 for responses and then post...I'll do the basic outline, you elabor8?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Exacty what I was thinking (GMTA)....gonna start a little lower though...1/3 cup Oats in meal one, 4 0z of SP in 3......plus the increased P.....think we want 1 and 1/2 scoops...about 25 P, and smooth out her F
> 
> We'll w8 for responses and then post...I'll do the basic outline, you elabor8?
> ...



...and I knew you'd say 1/3. Good idea


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

You knew huh? 

Forgot to mention I have a product...in pill form...called Mixed Vegetables (from Nature's Plus) ....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Good...send that next time ya send candy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

So I'm totally carb depleted...cardio should be loads of fun


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I am too fucking hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

So it's nailed down......3 solids 25-35 P, 2 shakes @ 25 P.....alternating stable count fat sources...1/2 veggies in meals 2 , 3, 4, and full veggies in 5, Starchies in 1 and 3 for now? 

Flax in one shake, cream in the other.......yolk, flax, oat fat in 1, flax + ACV in 3 or 5, nuts in the other (till we take em away?)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So I'm totally carb depleted...cardio should be loads of fun



Test first Please!  All nine sites plus Axilla


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Your funny......I found out at the show......a lot of stores stil don't have U-Turns  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So it's nailed down......3 solids 25-35 P, 2 shakes @ 25 P.....alternating stable count fat sources...1/2 veggies in meals 2 , 3, 4, and full veggies in 5, Starchies in 1 and 3 for now?
> 
> Flax in one shake, cream in the other.......yolk, flax, oat fat in 1, flax + ACV in 3 or 5, nuts in the other (till we take em away?)




Yep...looks like.


Testing first. 

Aarron rarely ever has them in stock....detours I mean, don't think he has uturns at all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So I'm totally carb depleted...cardio should be loads of fun



And do your TC session......carbs are over-rate,,,,,,burn some fucking fat!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I will do rowing and elliptical ...I don't like the elliptical anymore...I think it makes me fat.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yep...looks like.
> 
> 
> ...



They have really slowed down...sold a lot of Detour this week, but even the gym order yesterday didn't need them....

I went to at least 2-3 sports nutrion store that had never had them, plus the 2-3 sponsors at the show....totally LAME! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I don't like the elliptical anymore...I think it makes me fat.






Now where have I heard that before  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I think people are realizing they're too good to be true


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Dunno....where?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Dunno....where?



Fucking Funny...you know where.....but it's buried in thousands of posts in your JJ's! 

Hmmmm, maybe a search....yeah...lol

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I dare you to search my journals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dare you to search my journals



You know I said it, and I know I said it...now you're saying it..that's good enough for me! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

*tsk tsk* ....backin' down from a dare eh? Afraid of what you might find in there?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I have to go...SYS  Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *tsk tsk* ....backin' down from a dare eh? Afraid of what you might find in there?



I read a bunch the other day!  


Will you take on my dares? 

Have a gr8 day! SYL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

That depends on what they are  


K...just stopping in...hair didn't take as long as it normally does...I didn't let her blow dry it  ....fuck it's short though 


I did cardio this morning:

18 minutes on the rower
15 minutes on the bike
10 minutes skipping

The skipping is kicking my ass....I think I need a break from it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That depends on what they are
> 
> 
> ...




I bet your hair looks gr8....lol  

My Business is kicking my ass...... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Are you home yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes......adding some things at LW


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Did you see my skinfolds?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Are you ok?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes...the thigh is wrong...and throws everything off...plus we need a Lowerback to run a nine site!

I want to run a JP-7W from that other sire and play with the thigh.

Also...I bought a pair of Langes today...as a "dealer"  $188, killer price...I'll have them Friday! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you ok?



I guess....do I seem disoriented or something? 


Are you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm fine...was just checking 

So you think the thigh was too high or too low? I am confident about this one ...(more so than the last one) I was actually able to grab the skinfold...remember last time I did it after a workout and fucked it all up...couldn't grab anything.

I did lower back today.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't think the thigh is wrong


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Give me a minute then.......judging from your definition..that is high...can you retake that one tomorrow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

..and you shouldn't do your own thigh 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes...I'll take it tomorrow 

I notice my calf is high too...Like...my calves are FAT  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I didn't do my own thigh


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I never added that other site to the skinfolds thread


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Can you help me...it's not seeing one of my entries? 

http://www.bblex.de/en/calc/index.php


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

JP-3 is excellent...but there is no W version?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I was looking for that 

K...gimme a sec


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah right...JP-3 has me at 8.9% ....:NOT:!


Oh w8...that was the mens


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

It's fugging up the tri fold if you put 2 data points in..brb


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

K...JP-3 w/ Subscap, Pec & Tri = 13.3%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was looking for that
> 
> K...gimme a sec



I've been posting over there, but where do you see mens and womens

I've got the 7 ! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

I think it's mens! Shit! :crap:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

7P-7 = 9.7% ...again, I'm NOT 9.7!

...and I fucked up the other one...will edit.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...JP-3 w/ Subscap, Pec & Tri = 13.3%



Where does that say women's ?


Still all of them are good..except your 9 site! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

At the bottom...in the description


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't EVER like the 9 sites 

I don't think I'm any leaner than 13-14%


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah right! 20%  I've never trusted that stupid 9 site anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

I left you at 12.5 to 13.5...by the Pain Method! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 7P-7 = 9.7% ...again, I'm NOT 9.7!
> 
> ...and I fucked up the other one...will edit.



I got 10.3...did you see were I said the Tri was messed up? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah...I think I did the wrong one  ...tri was fine for me? ...I think?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

So...it just happens that it's a friend of Rob's birthday this weekend too...so now we're all going out together to party ...like 20 of us....no surprise for rob


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

I have to go for about an hour or less

and the site is freakin on me too :lol

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I know...freaking site!

K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Site is whack.....I just tried to get here off the main page...and if I hit No Detours, or my last reply in No Detours.....I keep getting sent to Bladezz's journal....

DP

Online Diaries 
Record your personal journals here. Start a thread, and enter your daily and/or weekly progress. 54207 297 03-26-2003 06:03 PM
by Dr. Pain
No Detours...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

What the hell is that? 

My protein is extremely low 

I have to get something to eat...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

That is from the malfunctioning main page!


w8...I want to go for 1/2 an hours...will you be here?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

bbs 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Me too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

OK.........your Leg W/O

Front squats-4 sets-10,8,8,6 reps-180 sec rest

Sumo DL-4 sets-10,8,8,6 reps--180 sec rest (careful)

Leg press-3 sets-10,8,6 reps--180 sec rest (careful)

Leg extension-3 sets-10 reps-

Seated leg curl-3 sets-10 reps-

Smith calf-4 sets-12,10,8.8 reps-

Seated calf-4 sets-15 reps- (w8)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

You do know that you made that?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

made what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Geez...that W/O...I barely altered it!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

it's robs...I know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

...and now it's your's...BB JUSTICE! 

(see added calve sets and shortend RI's)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Point is, never ask anyone to do something you wouldn't do yourself! 

I know we have said "that" before...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

You're just in a shit-giving mood today aren't you.

I'll do it...I'm not afraid of Pain.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

How come I keep telling you that carb-ups have veggies, and you keep leaving em out? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Cause all bloody week I have to eat veggies and I don't want to eat them w/ a carb up...talk about ruined meal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're just in a shit-giving mood today aren't you.
> 
> I'll do it...I'm not afraid of Pain.



I'm *always nice*  

Respect the Pain, never fear the Pain! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

No you're not...you're difficult and demanding and overall hard to live w/. 

I respect the Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

oh....



...would you have it any other way?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cause all bloody week I have to eat veggies and I don't want to eat them w/ a carb up...talk about ruined meal.



Put some peanut butter on em  (carb-up only)  Oh w8...that's right..we can tweak until you are done partying! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

No


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No



Peanut butter?
Carb-ups?
Partying?
Veggies"

Detours? 

DP

I don't like "No" btw.....don't go there again!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm almost gonna miss a traditional carb up w/ peanut butter this weekend....and I'm getting fuking ripped off! We're going to the Grizz...instead of Montana's...there's no real sugar at the Grizz


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

No...I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Sucks to be you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I know...you don't have to tell me that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I wouldn't have it any other way.



Thank You 

......wouldn't that look better with a few smilies?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know...you don't have to tell me that.



I was kidding...you're so lucky Leah  when you think about it, we all are! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm almost gonna miss a traditional carb up w/ peanut butter this weekend....and I'm getting fuking ripped off! We're going to the Grizz...instead of Montana's...there's no real sugar at the Grizz



BYOS!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

And picky too!


Meals are updated 

I'm going to bed before I eat again


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah...I don't think I'll be able to do that. lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

GNL  

SYITM 

DP


*too nice*


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

K



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Only cause you're a twit 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

BW in the morning please? 

Meals look light but  good! 

GNL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok...GN...again...for real this time, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

BW = 120


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K so...carb depletion is high...I'm tripping over things at work...mostly my own feet (  ) Can't remember the damn date...even though I write 800 times a day  ...and everyone is like..."Hey! have some oats!" lol

So this birthday party thing this weekend....is friday night, starting at a friends house for drinks (yuck but anyway), then we go out to dinner (at a sucky no-sugar place) then we're going out drinking and (normally the word "dancing" would go here although I don't but since I'm going to be w/ about 10 fighters I'm gonna have to say....) fighting, LOL! 

So...not really being a social person...I will try to find some decent sugar dammit...and be the DD so rob can get shitfaced and have fun 

I also have to work on Sunday (signing up a former Personal Trainer for 20 sessions  ) and I have Saturday off...so considering all this...my arm workout will be sunday this week, instead of saturday..and I don't plan on going to the gym saturday. ...I think we'll do something w/ the kids...since I never get to see them anymore 

...so definitely doing cardio on friday...am I doing any today?...I have time to kill before I do legs?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

...so I'm nuking a few berries to thaw them...in a plastic microwave safe bowl...and all of a sudden, there's sparks in my bowl....coming from a berry...like there was metal in it   ...so I take out the offending berry and everything's fine  :scary: ...like WTF was that?!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K so...I'm just gonna buy gelatine in cap form...how many should I take in a day?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Slow start this morning? 

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Just took all this time to get this far.....my server is so gonna get smack from me today.

GML 

Expected 119
Have fun Friday
Neat to train trainers...except sometimes they think they know too much
Was there metal in the "offending berry"  
At least 4-6 caps a day

Did you see where I bought calipers yesterday? 

sorry...hope this is better in a few minutes

brb

A

Slow start my ass...  Fucking impossible server


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Yes...I saw...that was a good price. I want to get some...for when I go out on my own 

I would say that 119 is not far off  ...it's just hovering over 120....maybe tomorrow 

Didn't find any metal  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

I am NOT digging this new GF grill! What one do you have...I hve the one w/ the temp switch. It's leaving my chicken soggy  GGRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K...taking the kids to school...BBS

(....totally not used to my hair _not_ covering my boobs  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

FUCK! 

That misdirect button thing just happened again....after 8 refusals trying to get here...I end up in Jacobsmom's journal....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

It's just caused you didn't refresh before clicking it...and someone else posted


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K...I have to get ready for work...and rob wants the puter...SYS...I think this leg workout will kill me today...must remember to take ephedrine 

Have a good day...thursday right...have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Gonna shower and hope this gets better.....

I have an everyday out of the box GF...haven't used it in months...lol

I guess now you can't hide your boobs now 

I just dropped 2.5 pounds of water depleting in one day.....either you are not as deplete as you think, or you're not drinking enough...70 to 30 C

I could use a front/back picture to go with that BF test...so I can judge the accurracy 



If I can't get back...cuz each post is taking 1/2 an hour.....Have a gr8 day and W/O 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey w8.....eat some freakin' carbs....geez!

w8: Having so little carbs are making me feel stupid.

MMA: (sarcastically) Well I guess it's only a STEREOTYPE that bodybuilders are stupid.

w8: It has nothing to do with STEROIDS!!!

MMA: Ummmm.....I said stereotypes dear.

w8: Oh.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

ROTFLMFAO!!!!  ....I thought I heard steroids  

K...it fucking gets worse...I went to work for 10...and didn't have to be there till 12! Not as deplete as i think I am....tell that to everyone who has to deal w/ me today!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

I told you my water was low yesterday


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K...that workout is great for someone who's "on"....but not so great for someone who's cutting...I got no pump, no feeling of exhaustion, no OMG I'm gonna die feeling 

*Front squats* 95/10, 115/8, 125/8, 135/6

*Sumo DL* 95/8 x 2, 95/6 x 2   Hate these! Scraped my knee all up too.

*Leg Press*  180/12, 270/10, 340/8

*leg Extension* 105/10, 90/10 x 2

*Seated Curl* 120/10 x 3

Skipped calves.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K so....I have purposely kept my calories low this week to pre-pay for my sins tomorrow, lol. It's been tough, and the only way I've been able to get through it is w/ coffee or tea in the afternoon. I know that sucks, but it works...it's better than nibbling and blowing my whole day 

So...assuming you're here in time to help me decide...I need your opinion on my final meal....which is in my other journal (CSH)  lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Lost reply....fuck

No do 3 yolks....your totals were low yesterday....it's not about the cals, it's abput the carbs

C and P'd this!

I'm here and headed there

Hi  first.....

Horrible day......my moden is fucked.....and acting weird now...they are fixing it AGAIN tomorrow.. :deadtired:

Sorry you didn't like your W/O.....

Didn't  you and I just make fun of people who use L/C as an excuse for things.....Like Dr. J

Forgot to tell you....yesterday morning he was up 10 pounds in 4 day....so I lecture the loser for the sixrh time .....He says "Oh No, I'm piggin out all this week...I'm having pizza tonight....and tomorrow..etc..etc?...and he is  making his GF fat too, cookies, candy...crap....

So I workout in the other gym today...first customer in says, "Your partner didn't look so good, kept saying he was sick to his stomach from eating so much crap"...lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

This slowness is killing me......is the site slow on top of my problems?

D


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't know...I can't remember! LOL 

I may not have had a pump...but my legs are sore NOW!

I could just have a tbsp of peanut butter instead of the extra yolk eh  

I soooo don't want to pig out after my show


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Yes...the site is slow too...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

I knew you'd be sore...it is a good W/O ....

I'm still eating....I think I'm gonna eat a pound of salmon...


We should start shoulders soon in case the site goes down? 


,,,and I just saw that you used the word patience.,......that was the lesson of the day......and I failed!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

It's hard to have patience sometimes  

Ok...do you want to start or should I?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

I want my fucking computer to work.........

..and it gets worse...SoP wants to take the main puter to a sleepover LAN party! :crap:

1a) Seated or Swiss Ball DB presses
1b) Smithed seated press


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Can I not superset those?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

1) Seated or Swiss Ball DB presses

2) Smith seated press

3a. Behind back cable lateral


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I not superset those?



I dunno, can you 




1a) Seated or Swiss Ball DB presses
1b) Smithed seated press


2a) Behind the back cable lateral (you like huh?)
2b) DB swiss ball seated lateral, don't let the w8 touch the bal

3a)  DB hammer grip front raise
3b)  Two arm rope cable fronts between legs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K...do ya think I'm doing too much front lately? I don't usually do that much cause I hit front on chest day?

GGGGRRRR! ...so NOT supersetting the presses


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah, what's your point?...I missed you too 

1a) Seated or Swiss Ball DB presses
1b) DB swiss ball seated lateral, don't let the w8 touch the bal


2a) Behind the back cable lateral (you like huh?)
2b) Smithed seated press

3a) DB hammer grip front raise
3b) Prone Rear  DB flye

there...satisfied?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Hell no!



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah, what's your point?...I missed you too
> 
> 1a) Seated or Swiss Ball DB presses
> ...



Okay...I like ....the edit, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

That was an accident...lol 

4 is for you...shrugs! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay ...I was wondering if I'd get shrugs 

BB this week?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay...I need to make some eggs before i die of starvation....no peanut butter huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

My personal chice would be 

4a) BB shrugs
4b WG Upright rows to the hair line.....err...pec line

You do know that silly little front delt whine you just had was "Anti-Volume"...do you want to cap those suckers or not?  (Need a TG pic?)...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

...I asked your opinion...didn't say I wouldn't do them 

I don't mind volume  I do only have an hr to workout though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I need to make some eggs before i die of starvation....no peanut butter huh?



Nope, None, Nada, zip, zippo, the big goose egg, Dero...err..Zero, nothing, no a fucking chance! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I asked your opinion...didn't say I wouldn't do them
> 
> I don't mind volume  I do only have an hr to workout though



That finger belongs in your.........nose...

That's why I gave you SS's

Was 4a, b OK? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Crap....you suck! BRB ( I am getting ripped fucking off left right and centre on this  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

What?  You go and put the peanut butter back ? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

No...I didn't have it...no peanut butter...no good sugar tomorrow...ripped off!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Your gonna get alcohol and more.... 

Define good sugar?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

I told you above..I'm not drinking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

I think that is the intention...but I would understand if you did 


Now define:

Good Sugar?

Bad Sugar?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Good sugar = some kinda gooey chocolatey sugary dessert

Bad sugar = some kinda crappy crap that ISN'T gooey chocolatey sugary dessert


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

"Crappy Crap"   

Boy, you sure do know your Sugars...LOL


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

lmao...I am pretty sure that when everyone orders their dinner...I am going to order a dessert...then when everyone orders their dessert...I am going to order a different dessert


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Now you suck....

That will make you Sooooooooo sick..

I didn't even give you shit about 43 minutes f cardio did I? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

....didn't realize you'd add it up 

I know...last time I couldn't eat the sugar cause it was too sweet...if that happens this time I'll be super pissed!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

My server just went down...or should I say my modem timed out...

So this LAN party is tomorrow, that will probably work out better...

DP



And it's fucking up again...crap


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....didn't realize you'd add it up
> 
> I know...last time I couldn't eat the sugar cause it was too sweet...if that happens this time I'll be super pissed!



Of course, that's what I do.....along w/remembering thing

You need to "Get Over" Sugar!  

DP

Leah....my modem is screwing me.....takes 20 minutes to do one post...so if you have to go...

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

I will do the thread in a minute k?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Your modem is pissing me off 

You need to get over me liking sugar  I don't eat it often...but when I do...I like it  (and...for some reason thoughts of sugar has been the only thing that keeps me on track   )

K...if you give up, lol...GNA...but I'll be here for a bit


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

The birthday thread ya twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

OH...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your modem is pissing me off
> 
> You need to get over me liking sugar  I don't eat it often...but when I do...I like it  (and...for some reason thoughts of sugar has been the only thing that keeps me on track   )
> ...



No...you get over sugar FIRST! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Well what's the point of that...if I get over it then I won't want it anymore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

and...that's a bad thing?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

It is if ya like chocolate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

I can't w8 to see your meal update tomorrow night, or Saturday Morning! :toosweet:


I think I need to go.....

GN again L 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay  ...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

BTW...I'm very proud of you!  




A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

for what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

Everything! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Oh!....well thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

BW

119!!

But I feel fat


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I know what you're going to say!!!!


It's the coffee. 

Crap on a stick! I hate it when you're right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

GML  

I know it's the site 10 minutes to get this far >yell:

LW is working better! 

Coffee/water...and remember, fiber can do that too 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

This fucking site is driving me nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

My plans:

Practice patience
Then practice some more
Be tolerent.....
and when all that doesn't work, W/O harder...

The problem w/that is that since I've given blood, I've felt kind of "off"

Yesterday, I had the head of Radiology in my store..asked him how long it takes to rebuild the blood..he said 120 days

Then, a practicioner of Indian Healing told me......"The thought is to "never" give away any part of your body, your essence....because then you have to work at becoming "whole again!" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

If I can get back......have a good day

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah...have a great day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I seriously am not doing well today. 

I feel like a zombie. I'm not doing this again...so not worth it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

It was a good workout considering the state I am in....wasn't very strong though.

*1a) Swiss Ball DB presses* 20/12, 25/9, 30/7
*1b) DB swiss ball seated lateral* 10/10 x 3

*2a) Smith seated press,w 8 per side* 10/12, 20/8, 25/6
*2a) Behind the back cable lateral* 10/10 x 2, 15/8 


*3a) DB hammer grip front raise* 10/10 x 3
*3b) Prone Rear  DB flye* 7.5/8 x 2, 5/10

*4a. BB Shrug* 135/15, 205/10 x 2
*Upright Row* 50/9, 50/8 x 2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It was a good workout considering the state I am in....wasn't very strong though.
> 
> *1a) Swiss Ball DB presses* 20/12, 25/9, 30/7
> ...



I hope you feel better soon 

I did my version of our W/O...is was good, but poor Dr. J didn't like it much...or at least he didn't say anything.....kind of like "silent whining" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I saw...it was a good workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Are you ready for tonight...double desserts?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I was ready for it at nine this morning...seriously...remember my freak last year...like the big one....that's where I'm at...only I'm not "freaking" about anything, I just have no working brain cells left. I seriously am doing stupid stupid things....left the stove on, can't remember fuck all...I'm just kinda stupid right now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Like my yesterday...which left me really "stressed out"...I don't like stress...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I know....sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was ready for it at nine this morning...seriously...remember my freak last year...like the big one....that's where I'm at...only I'm not "freaking" about anything, I just have no working brain cells left. I seriously am doing stupid stupid things....left the stove on, can't remember fuck all...I'm just kinda stupid right now.



So you're gonna try the "Sugar Cure?" 

Leah...."if it were easy"......you know the rest .

Everything will be OK, it will ALL W/O 


DP

p.s  You can't FREAK until I'm ready...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I know, I know, I know!  But I don't like being brain-dead...I will just be doing regular zig zag after this, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

K 

Something I been meaning to tell you...

..you've always been a very good writter....but I think that you are constantly improving...I very much enjoy your responses


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks  I'm just now "getting" how to change things for different people


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Would you do me a favor please...since I'm on dial-up....could you add that BF testing link to the CSH...so I can bookmark it on this puter....we're gonna start offering BF testing here....$20 initial test, $10 retest.......hopefully getting some software from a head trainer friend of mine.....

I wish that had a JP-7W 

Thanks 

DP

I meant more than just the nutritional writing...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh   

K...I will add it  ...I prefer the Maelstrom site though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I edited the original post to replace the old site that's gone w/ the new site (2nd link)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

...and I'm having a tea right now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I suppose I should go get ready huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I edited the original post to replace the old site that's gone w/ the new site (2nd link)



Thank you  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I suppose I should go get ready huh?



I thought we agreed...lip gloss and "dress sweats"...lol

I just noticed your shrugs were 205/10..that's pretty respectable! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

So...my numbers at the moment:

Total:   1207    
Fat: 58  522  43% 
  Sat: 12  108  9% 
  Poly: 12  108  9% 
  Mono: 9  84  7% 
Carbs: 20  76  6% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 152  609  50% 


That'll be the last update to those ...not even gonna try to figure out the rest...and I don't think I'm posting the rest here...just got someone on track and don't want to give any ideas and have to explain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh Behave....lol

You're fuuny too 

Just have fun.....I won't even leave my voice in your head to make you feel guity! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah...here's how dunce I am...both of us were (she's had no carbs all week too) ...I'm shrugging 205, and I ask her what that adds up to, cause i'm adding it up to 180, and she's says no, it's only 170...and I'm like...well I normally shrug 210...WTF does it seem so heavy?

Yeah...the pair of us were great in the gym today  ...she fit the blonde stereotype and I fit the BB stereotype LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh don't worry...I won't feel guilty tonight...I have more than paid for it this week! 

K...I have to go get ready, we have to leave in a bit. I'll probably be back before I leave  (around 6:30, 6:45)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

No way it takes you that long to get ready....that's so "Girly" 

DP

...as long as it wasn't a Steroidial type...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

It's not steroids! 


........sorry, flashback to conversation w/ Rob  Yes...must...have...sugar.... 


...and yes...I can take that long to get ready and be totally girly when I wanna be 

K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

So Ms. Girly...how about  a pic w/the B-day boy and post it for everyone? 

If I'm tied up....cuz it's really sporadic here...Have a good evening and B-Day celebration for Rob 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm not takin' a pic, lol....You wouldn't like it anyway...to much makeup 

I'm wearing my "skinny" jeans  

Ok...I gotta go...not sure when we'll be back...I'm hopin' the sugar will get me through the night if we're back late 

Have a good night   

SY when I get back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

I imagine you are gonna be poppin' the top button on those jean (glad you made it to skinny...lol), real soon! 

Go ahead..scare me, show me make-up 

Have a good time 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

FYI

The cable company brought out a new modem for me today....and this freaking thing still doesn't work...I've been on the phone most of the night w/them...on and offline at a snails pace...took 2.5 hours for 3 posts....fuck I'm so tired of this

So they are making a "special" Saturday service call......to see what the problem is

Anyway

I hope Rob had a good B-Day and you both had a good time! 

GNL  

and GML  in case I can't get online till I get to the store 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

K so....THAT was interesting! What do you get when you mix a bunch of fighters, one fighter w/ a badass reputation and alcohol 

Half the night was entertaining....

There was a bunch of guards, ERT members from another institution who you knew who Rob was...so they see him, and start making comments as to how they would/could kick his ass (  ) ...so they're gettin' rowdy cause they're half-pissed and the thoughts of taking down _the_ Rob Wynne  must have excited them, lol. So the bouncers, who all know Rob and all the rest of us (Rob teaches half the bouncers how to fight) ask them to leave. Of course, there was a whole big to do...it was all very fun. 

...And the other half of the night was pretty much uncomfortable. I can handle the guys jokin around cause they're all a bunch of dorks and I know them all...but all their girlfriends were like ooohing and awing over my arms, and this and that...one even said "so how's it feel to know that every girl is jealous of you when you walk into a room?"   !!!!!! Like, WTF am I supposed to say to that???!!!!  so...that part wasn't fun.

Dinner was good  I'll leave the details elsewhere 

...and I didn't drink, like I said I wouldn't. I was so thirsty I couldn't...just drank water all night!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...




Thanks  ...GN...I left stuff for you LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

GMA  Sleep well? 

(BW 120)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

GML 

Only 4 good hours.....6 total

...and you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Pretty good  ...I'll probably be tired later on though, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

They dumped my stupid E-mail address last night...and this computer has no addresses yet....lol

I can't go to LW till later......

So you had some fun?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah...it was alright 

Want me to post it here real quick and then delete it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Your doing arms ..."like ooohing and awing over my arms"  on Sunday right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Sure...Please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I'm doing arms, a FULL tan since I keep getting ripped off...and cardio



But on Sunday right? 


That was funny   Was it worth it? 

...and Thank you! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Did J'Bo leave you a PM?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't know if I'd say it was worth it...all that shit I went through during the week...but it was definitely good....although a pisser that I get full so fast, lol.

...and yes...on sunday.

So...not sure what I'm doing today...I'd like to start zig zag tomorrow, so my carb up will fall on leg day...so I was hoping for maybe a 1/4 cup of oats and an apple today?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

This guy wants to TFP...this is the kind of work I like...totally different ...I love his stuff. Do you like it?

http://www.onemodelplace.com/member.cfm?P_ID=23155
http://www.avzine.com/vuk/g02/gallery2.htm
http://www.avzine.com/vuk/g03/gallery3.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

She wants help.....I'll include you  (didn't say what)

If those are your only carbs...I don't see why not!   (you don't need to use that  until you really think I'm gonna say NO!  )

So I have been neglecting my abs....only once a week for the last few weeks...I need to go early today and get a second session in...maybe why my back is healing so slowly


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I have to look from work...K? 

Remember your April is "booked!"


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok...I'll keep that in mind lol 

I have been neglecting my abs too...I want a full ab session that kicks my ass dammit...I keep working them half-assed trying to fit them in and then I don't even get sore .GGGRRRR

When do you have to go?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I have to look from work...K?
> 
> Remember your April is "booked!"




Yeah...I don't think I'll be shooting w/ Bernard...I think he was expecting me to pay him  ...and he now knows that I'm not going to, lmao. 

Are you sure I can't do augmentation right after FAME? ...or what if I did it before?...I'm basically ready for FAME now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I should go now....SoP and a friend did a delivery for me yesterday and forgot a package...it was to a coffee shop and they tipped them with house coffees...Well SoP doesn't drink coffee, but did because his friend did...lol...he said it was YUCKO! 

So I have to do that...abs, maybe tan...and be the store by 9:00 MT...we are up over 33% from last March (fucking L/C headquarters).....yesterday...mostly alone I had a huge day...

Will you be here in 90-110 minuter?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Probably not ...we're taking the kids to do something for Rob's birthday...so I'll be out by that time likely 

So have a good day...and I'll SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

He'll reconsider....he needs you to get published! 

It's possible....but you may decondition horribly.....it's a legthy recovery to heavy or volume.  It's up to you, I think you have the rest of your life...it won't help, maybe hurt for MM...and it would have to be like today (we dismissed this because of MM the first time, you said that was more important)...at 5 weeks out....:don'tpleasew8:

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

You too SYL 

Pleased about the jeans BTW (did you have to open them?) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Okay   ...I'll w8!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No...I didn't have to open them!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

My name is Leah. I am addicted to coffee. Hopelessly. I know that it is bad for me, and I know that it's making me soft, yet I continue to drink it. I need


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

I've already joined the CAA club!!  Last night I had to run past the fresh grind your own coffee display at the grocery store.


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

ME TOO I swear Starbucks puts an addictive substance in there. When I was drinking Dunkin D, I was NEVER this into coffee


Funny, all the Pain descendents NEED coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

K...I am bored...and since I'm all jacked on caffeine (  ) I think I'll throw my hair into a pony tail, throw some sweats on and clean something


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

Wanna come down here and help me load up the truck?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No 

I got sidetracked by food, lol. Made a huge salad w/ veggies, oil & vinegar, hard boiled eggs, tuna & apples. Don't ask me how I'm gonna count the P/F content for it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

My server needs coffee

ON the phone w/the the cable company for the last 20 minutes....the net just came back up.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

God...that's so annoying, lol...I wish they'd just fix the damn thing!  Are you at work or home?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My name is Leah. I am addicted to coffee. Hopelessly. I know that it is bad for me, and I know that it's making me soft, yet I continue to drink it. I need



Home! 

Xenogirl.....give it up.....cuz now I want some! 

DP

and the fucking cable company just said Monday is the soonest....fucking bastards 


and it's jacked right now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

xenogirl? LOL 

so have some...go ahead, if you're addicted too there's better chance you'll say I can have it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh you suck! 

Tri's....One arm day (unless your shoulder will let you do extensions of some kind? )

1) One arm (palm down) Cable pushdown
2) One arm Rope
3) One arm RG Cable


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I can do extensions...just not on an incline or w/ cables.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

1) One arm (palm down) Cable pushdown
2) One arm DB extensions  (Standing?)
3) One arm Rope
4) One arm RG Cable


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok ...I like it so far


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't know how I'm gonna make it through training for MM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I just ate and I'm hungry...and I want coffee!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know how I'm gonna make it through training for MM



What do you mean....I'm gonna make it fun?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Coffee makes ya not hungry 

SO um...what's my calorie intake supposed to be at this week...I went real low all week so don't know what you want this week?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I mean the diet, not the training...and "fun" does not come to mind, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

One arm Bi's?

1) One arm cable across body
2) One arm incline DB supinated
3) One arm hammer, sitting or standing
4) One arm Cable RG or rope (single hand, kind of like a hammer)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I bought a size 6x (kids 6x) for myself


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Tasha is dreaming or wheezing or something in her sleep 

Sounds like humming....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Single RG :hard: 

 ...I like


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

LOL...funny 


I want fish  (not to eat, lol)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Coffee makes ya not hungry
> 
> SO um...what's my calorie intake supposed to be at this week...I went real low all week so don't know what you want this week?



What was our plan?

180 P 30 C 72 F  1488......or was it 35 C for 1508? , 40 C @1528 ???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...funny
> 
> 
> I want fish  (not to eat, lol)



Is that her DD or yours? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I mean the diet, not the training...and "fun" does not come to mind, lol.



What comes to mind?

And I keep telling you we need 7-10 days of a controlled break after FAME, anabolically speaking


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Mine ...I want a big ass tank w/ fish  I'm sure she'll enjoy it though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mine ...I want a big ass tank w/ fish  I'm sure she'll enjoy it though




Oh...been there done that...fresh or salt?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Fish would keep an ADD person busy for hours! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I can't remember...doesn't matter what the carbs are...I won't get that high w/ them anyway. 

I guess i'll just do the same thing I did this week 30-35P and 10-15F 

Me....controlled?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I bought a size 6x (kids 6x) for myself



Shoe? Hat? Tank?...I don't get it?  What size were your "Skinny Jeans"  3 or 5? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I dunno...don't care...just wanna watch them swim


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Me....controlled?



Yeah...you gotta a problem w/that? :huh:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

shirt....sleeveless shirt, lol.

I don't know what size my skinny jeans are, lol...but they're tight and low-rise


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Shaddup...I meant on my own, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dunno...don't care...just wanna watch them swim



  

There is wallpaper like that! 

I was told by the cable rep to go to incredimail.com last night...she sent me a cool message to check my E-mail.....of course I haven't yet...and I'm still w8ing for SoP to bring back the main puter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> shirt....sleeveless shirt, lol.
> 
> I don't know what size my skinny jeans are, lol...but they're tight and low-rise



Plan for boobs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

EEEEWWWW....don't do wallpaper, lol...fish aren't the same as wallpaper


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shaddup...I meant on my own, lol



You're never alone!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> EEEEWWWW....don't do wallpaper, lol...fish aren't the same as wallpaper



On your MONITOR silly!   (Screen Saver)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh   That's just fake though...I want real fish


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> shirt....sleeveless shirt, lol.
> 
> I don't know what size my skinny jeans are, lol...but they're tight and low-rise



Did you show "Tummy" last night......no wonder the other GF's and Wives envied you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Plan for boobs




Yeah...it's probably not gonna happen, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh   That's just fake though...I want real fish



More to clean!   Keep you busy it will


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

SoP just called...I get my puter back in a while 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No...I didn't show tummy, lol...I only do that at the gym. I only showed arms.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah.......I don't want anything else to clean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Maybe the kids or Rob will clean it for you? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I didn't show tummy, lol...I only do that at the gym. I only showed arms.



What good is low rise then...did you wear a tight slinky tank?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Can you piece that W/O together and "stick" somewhere?  lease

DPondering coffee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes, lol.



....and it took 45 fucking minutes to put on jeans and a tank?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

1) One arm (palm down) Cable pushdown
2) One arm DB extensions (Standing?)
3) One arm Rope
4) One arm RG Cable

One arm Bi's?

1) One arm cable across body
2) One arm incline DB supinated
3) One arm hammer, sitting or standing
4) One arm Cable RG or rope (single hand, kind of like a hammer)



DPondering tea...even after 3 cups coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....and it took 45 fucking minutes to put on jeans and a tank?




Cha! No! That was the easy part...I had to do my hair and make up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cha! No! That was the easy part...I had to do my hair and make up



Oh.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh what? ....what's that supposed to mean? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Girly is as girly does! 

Whatever happened to lip gloss and a hair clip? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Excuse me for a second...gotta go find my 3 and 4 th Liter of water before I make some iced coffee or something  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey! I want some iced coffee!!!!! 

I don't ever  wear my hair up outside my house...unless I'm competing or in some other "formal" event...no ponytails...nuthin'


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh...so like you have no practice throwing it up...and it takes your little perfectionist . procrastin8ting self a long time....I get it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey! I want some iced coffee!!!!!



Do ya now?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Basically...yes...I don't know how to do it, lol....most girls wear their hair up when they don't feel like doing anything w/ it...and I'm the opposite...putting it up is a lot of work  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

So I wrote a letter to that  bblex Bf site that we use...thanking them and asking them to clean it up...several spelling mistakes (I know, not my fortay)...and asking them to add JP-7W and fix the tri averaging in the other JP-7

The reason why is we already have 3 people interested in BF testing, and we don't have tracking software.....

So I need their site to give me a presentabe printable form.......untill I can borrow some software

If you get bored...I was gonna look for other online calculators today that might be more presentable or accurrate ?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Basically...yes...I don't know how to do it, lol....most girls wear their hair up when they don't feel like doing anything w/ it...and I'm the opposite...putting it up is a lot of work  lol




Like 'hair cardio' huh? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Thai Iced Coffee....MMMMmmmmm

The local Thai place rocks...and it's so close....Thai Iced Tea.....MMMmmmm


(comes in a can too, Thai Ktichen)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey...I did one arm BB curls today (only went to 65, last exercise)...you wanna try that again with the EZ Curl bar? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

you suck 

lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

no spanks!...I'll live w/o it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok



Thanks!   :bigtoe:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Big toe huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> no spanks!...I'll live w/o it



See...I knew you didn't need coffee! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Big toe huh?



Well, there should be a "Kick Ass" smilie


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey...I said KICK Ass :notbigass:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I just gave myself a wicked papercut on a piece of cardboard :FUCK:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> See...I knew you didn't need coffee!
> 
> DP




Actually...I was referring to the one arm BB


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Just a quick note for you!  I went to the nutri store the other day and a medium sized (non fit, wearing athletic clothes though) was in front of me in line at the cashier!

I asked her if she was working out and she said, "Yes".
So, I asked her if she's eating religiously and healthy.  She said, "yes"

I asked her if she was striving for weigt loss and she said, "yes"


She was buying Detour bars (2 boxes)!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm sorry and I knew...I'm just a little but fiesty....I need some medication, stat! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Just a quick note for you!  I went to the nutri store the other day and a medium sized (non fit, wearing athletic clothes though) was in front of me in line at the cashier!
> 
> I asked her if she was working out and she said, "Yes".
> ...




That's funny! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm sorry and I knew...I'm just a little but fiesty....I need some medication, stat!
> 
> DP




Then you best be gettin' your coffee Dr. of Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.rustyiron.net/bodyfat.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then you best be gettin' your coffee Dr. of Pain



Ya Think? 

I think that will aggriv8 the situation......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.rustyiron.net/bodyfat.htm



Lewah..this isn't working for JP-7W on a Mac..can you try it please?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Probably, lol.

Why don't you just use the Maelstrom site? It gives a break down of lbs of fat, LBM, etc.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeeeeesssssss....just a sec.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

brb too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I got nothin' ...site sucks


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.linear-software.com/


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I got nothin' ...site sucks



Pictures are pretty 

I have to go offline while we hook things back up. just a few i hope


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok ...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.linear-software.com/



two problems...though good find...it doesn't seem to track multiple users...although it might..and we have a Mac at work...thanks 

More please..calculators

D


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BodyComp.html


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

It tracks multiple users 

Can't it be used on either? When you download it, I'm sure they'll ask what you have?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BodyComp.html




So funny..we reached that site at the same time...checking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

It works...but it doesn't truncate the results and the viewing box is too small.......trying to see what it looks like printed

The formulae are correct...and if you left juxtapose all off the results it prints correctly 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Good...cause i'm bored of looking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It tracks multiple users
> 
> Can't it be used on either? When you download it, I'm sure they'll ask what you have?



Showed the system requirements,,,it was all PC  

Do you like that last site...simple and clear? 

Thanks for your help btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good...cause i'm bored of looking



There is a "fish" reward 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah....has me at 15% 

Looked good though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

A fish reward eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah....has me at 15%
> 
> Looked good though



From what I could tell...the variance between men and women was about right?

bblex didn't have a Woman's version. Maelstrom....don't you have to use excel or something?  I don't have it! 

brb


DP

Fish 4 you!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Did I tell you that I'm gonna take dance lessons?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes...you need excel


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes.....I saw, both of you...a while back...What Kind again? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

OMG ...I almost had bread!!!!! That was close!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Um...like hip hop kinda stuff, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG ...I almost had bread!!!!! That was close!



2 Liter penalty 


http://macographics.com/tutGA5angelfish.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...like hip hop kinda stuff, lol



...and you're gonna go clubbing w/this talent? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.jomon.ne.jp/~kusumi/gif/ake.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Eeeeew...no! I don't "go clubbing"  

I'm gonna use it in my routines 

Very CUTE Dr. Pain


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I only see a red x


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yep...definitely very CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.jomon.ne.jp/~kusumi/gif/toges.htm

http://www.jomon.ne.jp/~kusumi/egifmenu.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

It's hard to pick out fish for you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

You're a twit...but thanks  :BGG:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I just mailed myself that URL for the BF calc...changing puter..getting YET MORE water...bbs  

??P (crap...there it is again)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I haven't had any water today


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Here's a good shot of sylvia ...who's going to take first place at FAME 

http://www.energymagazine.com/images/gallery/female/fi_sylvia_tremblay_03.jpg

http://www.energymagazine.com/images/gallery/female/fi_sylvia_tremblay_04.jpg

And this is Alison....who's going to take second 

http://www.energymagazine.com/images/gallery/female/fi_allison_ethier_01.jpg

http://www.energymagazine.com/images/gallery/female/fi_allison_ethier_03.jpg

http://www.energymagazine.com/images/gallery/female/fi_allison_ethier_02.jpg


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't had any water today



Bad w8.......

One for each Liter!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Here's a good shot of sylvia ...who's going to take first place at FAME
> 
> http://www.energymagazine.com/images/gallery/female/fi_sylvia_tremblay_03.jpg
> ...



Nope...you're ahead of Allison...and Sylvia is gonna get sick right before from too much perfection!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Have you bookmarked your favorite fish yet.......leave it on the sceen when you go?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

lmfao! yeah right...it's all political...I keep trying to tell ya that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

...and practice posing please !


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No...I didn't bookmark it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

...I will practice...sometime, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao! yeah right...it's all political...I keep trying to tell ya that



.and you've been groomed for this.... 

You've had good expure this year....and if you want in a few weeks we can go dominate/blanket wnso with helpfulness


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I didn't bookmark it



you don't like your fishes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I will practice...sometime, lol.



YES, you WILL! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes...I loved my fishes... ..I said it was very cute of you to find them  Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I could watch them for hours...err...minutes 

Thank you for your help....now I need Mac compatable tracking software...lol

You do know "fish" is plural?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes...but I didn't wanna make ya look bad so I said it too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I wanna do an obstacle course...like the galaxy or the WTF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Experiment









I like the other ones better!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wanna do an obstacle course...like the galaxy or the WTF



 ...they have one in Toronto!!! 


I like the other ones too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...but I didn't wanna make ya look bad so I said it too




I was baiting you!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Uh-huh...likely story Dr. Grammar


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wanna do an obstacle course...like the galaxy or the WTF



The What The Fuck? 

We were talking about you doing "Obstacle" an year ago.....you and I can figure a program that would help you and Gabrielle if you still want to? 

The NPC kind of inspired Gabrielle.....she has some big plans now (more than Galaxy), big consultation is tomorrow...BF test, training....planning...etc.

She likes her meal plan btw......got hungry for the first time in the middle of the night last night.....it was so funny to hear her describe it....

Nothing like your hunger  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Uh-huh...likely story Dr. Grammar



LMFAO 

But true....I do that sometimes...

Cat has gas now, really bad...she's killing me here


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

You're fuking hilarious! lol

So is she giving up on the journaling? lol

I would love to do the tri fitness...I've always wanted to do one...but this one has a fitness routine  and a fitness component...I'd suck at that too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

No...she told me her typing skills suck...but will be getting better...I encouraged her to post 10 minutes morning/night....just W/O and meals...plus see what we left for her 

She also want to post a picture or two soon.... 

Leah...we can do anything you want, anytime! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey...I could do just the fitness challenge, the obstacle and the physique


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...I could do just the fitness challenge, the obstacle and the physique



So when is this?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

All she needs to do is post her last name, lol.

That's easy for you to _say_...not so easy for me to _do_.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

It's in September apparently 

I just lost the website


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Obstacle...what, that's a hard word for me! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

BRB...I have to go watch Shawn prick Rob...w/ a needle


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I could train for an obstacle...I'd suck at bench pressing though...and I could NOT do a fitness routine.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's in September apparently
> 
> I just lost the website




Oooh we can "keep you lean" for another two plus months...won't that be fun! 

J/k  you get to eat more/train harder 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BRB...I have to go watch Shawn prick Rob...w/ a needle



Leg...not ass! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could train for an obstacle...I'd suck at bench pressing though...and I could NOT do a fitness routine.



Forget it then.......Model/BB/Fitness/Physique...you own!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Ass, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Oooh we can "keep you lean" for another two plus months...won't that be fun!
> 
> J/k  you get to eat more/train harder
> ...




Yeah! Fucking loads, lol



> Forget it then.......Model/BB/Fitness/Physique...you own!



What's that supposed to mean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Not as good......oh well....

I think I want that tracking Software.....wrote customer support to see if it is Mac compatible


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

It's only $14...I might get it too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah! Fucking loads, lol
> 
> 
> ...



Means you "Specialize" very well already  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

So that means good?

I have to go get skyler soon...and take sam home.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's only $14...I might get it too



Is that Canadian...it's $14.95 from one company...$9.95 form here:


http://www.linear-software.com/tour1.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So that means good?
> 
> .



Yes...good like a soccer mom is! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No...it's never CDN, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes...good like a soccer mom is!
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...it's never CDN, lol



I know that! 

So I just saved you $5

No I meant when you said it was $14


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

What page is your W/O on...lol


Go...I have to pee 

Badly 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Well go pee :geez:...why on earth do ya hold it...where'd ya get that from? lol

K...I'm going...SYL

*feel like baking*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well go pee :geez:...why on earth do ya hold it...where'd ya get that from? lol
> 
> K...I'm going...SYL
> ...



You! 

SYS 

Do you think she's baking......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Or maybe SHE is baking:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Or her......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Here have an apple instead 






But eat the peel please!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Or go ahead and bake....and tomorrow......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Or worse


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Close-up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh...you're just a barrel of freakin' laughs aren't you, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh...you're back too soon!  I need a short nap!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I am going...to do something...not baking though, lol.

Rob's roid raging 

I'm bored ...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

FISHES


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

K...that's neat 



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and she did anyway!
> 
> 
> ...



You like it 

K...going now  back in a bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> You like it



Maybe...sometimes.....well, Ok yes I do!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you "over" the fish thing yet?  I have more.....one is really fugly? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

yeah...I'm over them


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm so bored...and tired...and restless... AARRGGHHH


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

K...just ordered my dress


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...just ordered my dress



The White One?   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey! ...why don't my shakes tastes as good as roberts??? ...his taste like a milkshake!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm so bored...and tired...and restless... AARRGGHHH



Caffeine, run round your brain 

I fell asleep  w/Tasha 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Hey!* ...why don't my shakes tastes as good as roberts??? ...his taste like a milkshake!




Could it be the MILK? 

I've been doing "hey" l8ly 

DP

My server is crashing...all the signs are here...:crap:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Awwww....so cute 

I know ....too much...I *am* stopping...if it kills me! lol...I'd do unflavoured decaff if I could have sweetner 

Yes...the white one


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

lmao!...probably...and the 3tbsp cream he uses.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

You can have cream after FAME for a few weeks...

My server is lagging, if it goes down I walk away and come back in 20-30 minutes...OK?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey...you have?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok....GGGRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I almost left...last one was bad....sorry! 

Was the dress $$$$$$$$$?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...you have?



?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

It's $139 US 

DId you get a chance to check out that photographer's site?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Can you buy that software and tell me how it is? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

you've been saying "hey"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's $139 US
> 
> DId you get a chance to check out that photographer's site?



It's been on my mind, where is that post? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> you've been saying "hey"



Hey Fuck Yes!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Can you buy that software and tell me how it is?
> 
> DP




How do ya figure? lmao 

http://www.avzine.com/vuk/fotov.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Very Very Good Stuff...I like...he/she is excellent! ;thumb:

I figure you can use it more than I can.....I'd have to print stuff out and mail it...unless it was e-mailable? 

Buy it, you're obviously into spending money....I had a $350 car repair yesterday, and then tell me? 

I miss the fish!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Well? ...do ya like it? I love his work


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah...okay...I'll get right on that, lmao.

I gotta get through freakin' FAME first ...I think I need to buy pro-tan this year 

....I love his work...and I can't even define what I like about it lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes...just said I did.....excellent use of perspective and colors! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...okay...I'll get right on that, lmao.
> 
> I gotta get through freakin' FAME first ...I think I need to buy pro-tan this year
> ...




Is Protan expensive there?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Are you guys doing a movie tonight?  I think I need to spend a little fam time soon?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Everything is expensive here, lol. I can't get it in Kingston...I either have to go to toronto to get it, or order it online


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No  ....rob has to go to work.

You can go...I'm gonna go make something to eat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Let me know.....if it's hard to get?....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No  ....rob has to go to work.
> 
> You can go...I'm gonna go make something to eat



I don't wanna...what are you gonna do....have you calmed down yet?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

No...but I'm bored of the puter...so if you go I'm gonna go 

...and rob probably wants to use it before he leaves anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

OK...be back in 45-60 if I can.......knit something!  



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

BTW....does that mean you're bored of hangin w/me? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Knit something...funny! lol

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BTW....does that mean you're bored of hangin w/me?
> 
> 
> DP



 no! 

BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

SYS2 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

So we have been trying to figure out how to format BF testing at the store?  We already have promises of referals from some trainers.....

The trouble is Excel is ugly....we need Trackig Software for a Mac


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I can't get my 3-pt turn right


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Did they get back to you? I can't imagine them not having it for a mac???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Not yet.....I think it will be Monday...did you buy that program yet? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't get my 3-pt turn right



Think Hip Hop...and flow...lol  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Stop it...I'm not buying it right now, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

yeah...I'm flowing...and I just keep on flowing till I fall over ...ever see Miss Congeniality? ....That's me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

If I take the PC to work......then the Mac comes home..and invoicing becomes a problem.....so not an option


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> yeah...I'm flowing...and I just keep on flowing till I fall over ...every see Miss Congeniality? ....That's me



Are you wearing your shoes? LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Maybe you should find out if they have it for Mac's first


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes...I'm wearing my shoes, lol...and I'm posing


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

and they hurt my feet dammit, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Stop it...I'm not buying it right now, lol.



Soon?

Fuck I'll buy it just to track you? 

So this last site says:

Chest/Pectoral 

Diagonal fold 

Men: one-half the distance between the anterior axillary line (crease of the underarm) and the nipple 
Women: one-third of the distance between the anterior axillary line and the nipple 

Which I believe is the old ACSM standard....some of the other sites say that men and women are in the same place..where do you take it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I've never done it on a guy...we only do tri, bi, subscap, and illiac at work. I do 1/3 on mel.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I'm wearing my shoes, lol...and I'm posing



proud of you...lol  There were so many near trips and falls at the NPC...just don't get blisters or twist an ankle or anything 

So I'm on dial-up now...fucking server....

...and I think you should test Rob, for practice. with your new "Tracking Program"....men are definitely 1/2 way.....I will check on women tomorrow...this has come up before


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Well...you can't go too far on women or you get boob...and you can feel the difference 

I had to stop...cause i'm getting a blister, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

This computer is right over a heater vent...I'm roasting here....


Are you sleeping in tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Wow...I'm tired, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...you can't go too far on women or you get boob...and you can feel the difference
> 
> I had to stop...cause i'm getting a blister, lol




That's another thing...I sort of was thinking about some type of release, cuz brusing, or an accidental boob brushing, etc...could happen, but WL doesn't want one...and he is gonna do most of the testing..what do you think?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Caffeine crash! 

I should let you go......I have to find a freight quote while I'm on this puter (for an order  ) and then go myself//


GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't think it's a problem...tell them where the site is and if they say okay then it shouldn't be a problem. The whole process of skinfold testing is touchy feely...if they didn't want to be touched they shouldn't be doing skinfolds...it's to be expected.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Okay 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

I agree...the other issue is a man alone in a room with a woman client..... 

Well said, Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

Again...don't think it's a problem...we do that shit all the time at work...when I went for skinfolds before, I was w/ a guy...didn't even cross my mind...it's business...like going to the doctor, lol.

K...going now...tired 

SYITM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

SY2 

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K....I don't want to do zig zag


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

GML 

Ok...why?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

...and I do have an alternative in mind! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

GMA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

...cause I think I screwed myself last week, and just the mindset is not there, and neither is the energy/desire to put up w/ how I'm going to feel


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I feel "mentally" good today........however physically ...I have a few customers and one dog (don't laugh, we have dozens of dogs and cats on Glucosamine ..lol) using "Green Lipped Sea Mussels" for inflammation...think I'm gonna look into it today! 

Have you bought that software yet......so many questions...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...cause I think I screwed myself last week, and just the mindset is not there, and neither is the energy/desire to put up w/ how I'm going to feel



Will you trust me and try something....I asked for this before?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't buy it yet so stop


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Will you trust me and try something....I asked for this before?




depends on what it is, lol

What is it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm bugging you......, Queen of "Buggin?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> depends on what it is, lol
> 
> What is it?



High fiber....and I know your tired of vegetable, lower fat, higher carbs

At least 5 grams of fiber per meal....more is better

35 P 25 C 10 F
35 P 10 C 10 F
35 P 25 C 10 F
35 P 20 C 10 F
35 P 05 C 10 F

175 P 90 C 50 F

1510 calories......BUT only 5 meals, so important


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



You completely suck!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah...looks great on paper...but I don't think I can do that. I don't want to do 5 meals...I'm tired of being hungry...and that won't help....and that plan takes too much thought anyway.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

That's okay, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...looks great on paper...but I don't think I can do that. I don't want to do 5 meals...I'm tired of being hungry...and that won't help....and that plan takes too much thought anyway.



:lazy:

The P and F are constant....*suck it up and try it for 2-3 days*...we honestly need that change and the accompanying HUNGER, to jolt you into getting better results.....  

It's more than good on the screen...it's a change we haven't done w/you yet....NEEDED!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's okay, lol



What...that you suck...or are you accepting the program now?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I have the fucking hunger already!!!!

Why does it have to be 5 meals?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

That I suck...I already knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have the fucking hunger already!!!!
> 
> Why does it have to be 5 meals?




Cuz you are "Acclim8ted" to six!!!! 

Look w8...CARBS...  You have been whining for them...I give em..and you bitch?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

So....if I'm still hungry, why does it have to change?!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

How long would I have to do it for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I mentioned we would just try it for 2-3 days and evalu8.....I think you will like.....expect maybe 1 to 1.5 pound water w8 increase however...same as if after a C/U 

You need only this one small cahnge...otherwise "Perfect Angel"...lol  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

No! I won't like it! I HATE being hungry...and carbs make me hungry and 5 meals makes me hungry! 

3 days and that's it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No! I won't like it! I HATE being hungry...and carbs make me hungry and 5 meals makes me hungry!
> 
> 3 days and that's it!



Deal :handshake: 



(wonders if she'll beg me for zigzag after this, Mmmm..lol )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

The only reason I am doing it is because I want all those carbs.

But I had 15G fat this morning instead of 10.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I have to train a trainer today....makes me nervous!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah...K...hold on a second, lol...I have a shoot this weekend! Maybe we should rethink the whole carb thing this week????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Be confident...I do it all of the time, no big deal......just emphaisize form and know the why's......

What usually happens w/trainers...they were never taught or understood form and function...hand/body position at he point of CONTRACTION....the MIND/MUSCLE connection....most of the time you can take an exercise they think they understand...alter the contraction and all f a sudden, they "feel" the exercise for the first time.....or TUT, temp or SS...lots of tools! 

Don't be nervous, be confident.....you are well trained 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay 

So...is my training going to change this week? lol...I totally forgot.

No legs right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...K...hold on a second, lol...I have a shoot this weekend! Maybe we should rethink the whole carb thing this week????



2-3 days if starting today...leaves us time for a deplete....and I bet it makes you really sharp....stop cardio by Tueday, Wednesday at the latest

Water is most important ....5-6 through Tues, 7 then 8, then 4 on Friday by one......small amount on Sat  (I know we said no drop..but that is a mini one, and one moth out, plus no Bernard shoot, right?)

Will you be gone?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> So...is my training going to change this week? lol...I totally forgot.
> ...



Maybe just minmal L/E and L/C on Wednesday w/freakin Calves! 

We don't have to...cardio makes you swell more! 

How do your legs look now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

It will be OK.....just change it by the next meal.....45 extra cals today is no big deal...just get that fiber please

Totals should read should read under 1555 today...K? 

Lost for a few minutes...sorry...in response to your 15 F


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Will I be gone?

So we're driving up on friday  because my pics are being displayed in an art gallery on the 4th  and then the shoot's on saturday.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

No way...not doing legs on wednesday! I'd look like shit! I guess I have to skip all week huh?! I don't know how I look, I've been eating like shit for two days and had no water yesterday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No way...not doing legs on wednesday! I'd look like shit! I guess I have to skip all week huh?! I don't know how I look, I've been eating like shit for two days and had no water yesterday



Fix That! 


K...

Chest
Back
Off
Shoulders
Arms plus Pump-up deplete


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm fixing it!

More like:

M-chest
T-back
W-shoulders
T-arms
F-driving and no workout, lol.

Still doing arms today though right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Will I be gone?
> 
> So we're driving up on friday because I'm getting fitted for my suit  and because my pics are being displayed in an art gallery on the 4th  and then the shoot's on saturday.



Fun for you, fucking bummer for the board/me! 

I hope the show goes well......that may be a kick, or it may be freaky...lol

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm fixing it!
> 
> More like:
> ...




K..that works....I always like to W/O before travel...takes the "edge" off! 


Yes, ooh those awesome arms the girls droo for! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

You did it to me last weekend, lol  I know though...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

...and not really fun for me! I hate driving, especially when I can't eat or drink!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm sorry...I didn't want too...lol




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K...what are we averaging....8 pages a day?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I have it set on 10 post per page for faster loading, sigs turned off...so I'm at page 177...makes searching a real bitch! 

the CSH has been awesome......maybe we can do   Perspective W/O" ...then "Actual W/O"..the only improvement I can think of...the "Read oNly was Simply Brillant!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I put my workout in my CSH journal...there's no reason to start another one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Long ago, I traded Dr. J for a Swiss Ball (some bars..lol) and I just found the custom mounted poster that goes with it...24 exercises for strecthing, balance, hip, back, trunk and abs strength...LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I put my workout in my CSH journal...there's no reason to start another one



Are you saying that Tuesday starts a new  "gabbing" journal...

I was cracking up when J'Bo said she wanted to read your journal....I'm sitting here thinking to myself...."Um, Which One!"


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Send it to me and I'll buy that program 



lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah...thought the same thing...."no you don't!" lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I put my workout in my CSH journal...there's no reason to start another one



After..yeah...I'm talking before, like the lost arm W/O from yesterday! 

Do you print them and take em w/you?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Send it to me and I'll buy that program
> 
> 
> ...



It's an 18 X 24 inch poster on foam core...fuck load of centimeters for you Canadians  45 X 60 cm ~


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

No...I go back and search for it and write it down before I go to the gym...it would make sense to write it down when we do it huh?

I do inches 


That was my point! 

I'm not touching that...LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

So while your doing that program......I'm gonna eat...


Plan is to go open the store 2 hours early while I w8 for Gabrielle, do orders, yak form there...maybe get some biz  (opeing  early and staying l8 has meant big $$$, even going back yesterday to drop off change afer my W/O, I had a $115 dollar sale w/a $40 add-on)

So I'll be here...just brs 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

BTW..the poster is yours if you want it! 

BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

No...was just kidding 

K...I really need to get ready for work soon! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K...shower...BB before I go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

You must be fuckin' w/your hair again! 

6 more bites and I'm in the shower...have a gr8 day and W/O  

I should be around!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K...I hate new meal plans cause then I have to figure out when to eat and what and it takes like a week to get used to it and then it changes again!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't have any carbs that can be 10g


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I should've just done zig zag


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

W/O page 39  of 45

K...going..SYS and have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah sure i can do 5 meals today...cause i just went six fucking hours w/o a meal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

No the way we planned it!


I have to reboot...brb 

Sorry! 

Hi 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh...and try to relax.....



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

The way we planned it what? What are you talking about?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I didn't post what i was going to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The way we planned it what? What are you talking about?



Getting 5 meals.......

I can imagine! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

We are have having trouble installing the new printer/scanner.......I got booted....and still am.

How was your W/O/day? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K...my left elbow is FUCKED  Even after warming up it hurt to do the cable pushdowns. One arm was bad too. It's only a pronated cable pushdown that hurts it 

One Arm Everything:

*Cable pushdown* 30/8 x 3
*DB Extension* 10/10 x 3
*Rope Pressdown* 30/10 x 3
*RG Cable Pressdown* 25/10 + 15/7, 25/8 + 15/6, 20/10 + 10/7

*Cross Body Cable Curl* 30/8, 25/10 x 2
*Incline DB Curl* 15/8 x 2, 20/6
*Standing Hammer Curl* 12.5/10 x 2, 12.5/12
*RG Cable Curl* 25/12 x 3


20 minutes HIIT on bike

stretching...skipped tanning cause I just wanted to get the fuck out of there.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm still doing 5 meals...but I don't like going 6 fucking hours w/o a meal!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

...and     Hi!  ???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...my left elbow is FUCKED  Even after warming up it hurt to do the cable pushdowns. One arm was bad too. It's only a pronated cable pushdown that hurts it
> 
> One Arm Everything:
> ...



Looks like a good W/O..let's not do things that aggravate me (j/k) or your elbow!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

You know the Judges look for a good smilie.....er smile 

Please don't take work out on me...I just lost my weekend 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Welcome to IM w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks? lol

My art gallery thingy has been postponed a week...so I won't even get to see it ...oh well.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I was in jail in my dreams, wrongfully accused!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

oh...and I'm sorry!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

My goal is to stay w/in 4 weeks of a contest so that I don't have to diet any more...I can't take this fucking 4 months of dieting diets...screw slow cuts, they suck.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks

....of what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My goal is to stay w/in 4 weeks of a contest so that I don't have to diet any more...I can't take this fucking 4 months of dieting diets...screw slow cuts, they suck.



Quotable l8er..lol

...of you missing the opening!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah...not that....wrongly accused of what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Drugs were planted on me in a foreign country......lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Alright then, lol 

Wanna do chest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you here later?  Can we start in a few..? 

and Yes...I so wanna do chest...your programs for Mmafiter have been looking gr8 btw!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok

Apparently they're kicking his ass...and Shawn's too  ...I told him it was for his cycle, lol.

You're not going to give me his program are you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Can I see the request for help from...someone? If you still have it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

No...too easy!    Just the Compliment!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K ...cause there's no pump from that program, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Really.....? 

K...BRB 

Then Chest!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

1)  Swiss Ball DB prresses....last set palms facing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

2) Incline Smith...last set a triple drop


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Am I supposed to add to this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Am I supposed to add to this?



I like when you do....but I know what I want! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I so knew that was you btw, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Well add it all in one post please, lol...it's hard enough to find things in this journal 

I like when you do it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm out of flax GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

1)  Swiss Ball DB prresses....last set palms facing 
2)  Incline Smith...last set a triple drop
3)  Decline DB...last set palms facing


4a) Cable Flys Bottom up....
4b)  Cable Flyes Top Down


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm out of flax GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR



I have about 12 gallons 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Oooohhhh not Dominatrix tomorrow please? 

I have to do arms for rob...I can't think anymore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

3) Decline DB...last set palms facing


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay...I can do that

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Where'd ya go?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry...my server crashed, my PC is fucked...says "Operating System not found"  Wifey is on the Dial-up....

Technology in the Pain household is PAINFULL!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

My last post that didn't make it.....


My server is acting up..super slow

So I'm gonna go make dinner 


--------

Crap...and AGAIN!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Krikey...that doesn't sound good...maybe you should get a 5th puter...or whatever number it is


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

No...that's okay...thanks 

Dumb cat just dumped a plant


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry...we just dumped a hard drive! 

Got it started though!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow...that sucks eh? 

So now what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

We haven't committed to the dump yet...

Trying everything first....the hard drive cannot be found!

Nice job w/Rob.....both of you!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

He's a lot thicker eh?  ...Looks good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm doing his program right now...It's hard to think at 9:30 at night, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so pisssed...I want my own computer...still trying to salvage this POS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Too funny, lol...I mean...not literally, but when ya think about it....3 computers and they always fuck up


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Meals are updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm doing his program right now...It's hard to think at 9:30 at night, lol



Four.....and now one very clean one inside....Remember that air gun?

I'm fucking covered in dust..checked the wiring..and it still doesn't work..I think the hard drive bought the farm!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Meals are updated



Not horrible Ms. Acetate?  Aren't you tired of that stupid fat! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes...I remember 

Well that sucks! ...Does that mean no puter at the store?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

What's acetate?

I feel like shit...I don't think my tummy like's this plan, I'm glad it's only for three days, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I remember
> 
> Well that sucks! ...Does that mean no puter at the store?



Mean I should have bought that one last week...and given this one to SoP


FUCK!

Store has to have a computer!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah...I knew that 

5 meals is going to be fukin' tough tomorrow! I'm gonna be bitchy!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I knew that
> 
> 5 meals is going to be fukin' tough tomorrow! I'm gonna be bitchy!!!!



No, not you! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's acetate?
> 
> I feel like shit...I don't think my tummy like's this plan, I'm glad it's only for three days, lol.



See your post on alcohol and fat burning!

Maybe your tummy is mad at you? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I think I need a shower.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Funny 

How do you measure sweet potato...cause 1/2 cup and 4 oz is about the same in terms of numbers...but it weighs more when it's "wet" ...and that changes all the time. Is it safer to go by half cup?

I just put 1/2 cup into the scale and it weighed 10 oz...there's no way there's actually 10 oz of sweet potato there.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh yeah 

Maybe my tummy doesn't like this much fibre


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Sometimes I weigh them at the market...I try to select 12 oz ones and then just eat half....measured before cooking! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Bad day...rushed...somebody made me late, again!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Wasn't me...didn't I leave earlier than you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wasn't me...didn't I leave earlier than you?



I w8ed...made a hair comment! ;p

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I have no flax or butter for a fat source w/ my chicken/sweet potato tomorrow...ideas?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

You want me to say cream...but there are egg yolks (cook the leftover), walnut oil, mayo, dressing and olive oil!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

K...just two days of this meal plan? I really don't want to fuck up this shoot...I'm totally icky, bloated


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Eeeewww...I don't want ANY of that shit w/ my sweet potato...how rude! That would ruin it 

I'll just have none, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Getting tired...are you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...just two days of this meal plan? I really don't want to fuck up this shoot...I'm totally icky, bloated



Are you "Over" carbs yet?  Ms. Whine for Sugar and Carbs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Eeeewww...I don't want ANY of that shit w/ my sweet potato...how rude! That would ruin it
> 
> I'll just have none, lol.



Or get some! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes! I'm very tired...and just finished cooking my meals for tomorrow...so I'm going to bed 

I will be over carbs tomorrow! ( I still want them but don't want to do this any more OMG! )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah...I don't have time to get some...I'm gonna have to do w/o 

Ok...very tired...going to bed...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

GNL  

Please have the computer fairy visit me, I've been good, those drugs weren't mine...you're tight w/her aren't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Damn..ya should've bought that one when ya had the chance! lol

It does suck though I know....I'll put in a good word for ya 

GNT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

I know what that "T" means 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Of course you do, lol.


K...I look like shit  ....no cuts, bloated...I look like a fat slob


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Of course you do, lol.
> 
> 
> K...I look like shit  ....no cuts, bloated...I look like a fat slob



GML 

How can that be, did you "bake"

You got away w/sugar Saturday, and had no problems....did you spill? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Seriously...you had hundreds of grams on Saturday..and no complaining?

Is this a "mental" bloat?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah...sugar is fine...1000g of fibre obviously isn't! 

GMA 

I didn't bake


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

No...it's the fibre! I'm not having any today...other than what's in SP and oats.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

...and veggies and greens


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

I was just working on the PC one last time before I gave up......it can't find the hard drive and makes a terible clcking sound looking for it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Is it a Monday...or a "Fucking Monday? 

Fuck it's Monday...truck is gonna call  FUCK!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

It's always a fucking monday!

I hate mondays...they're so long! I don't even have time to change before I workout


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

So...if we were gettin' paid still, we'd have another client


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

So...here's why 5 meals SUCK:

M1 - 7:30
M2 - 11
M3 - 4 
M4 - 7:30
M5 - 10:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...if we were gettin' paid still, we'd have another client



The one I E-mailed or diff?

Please...work on permission...all kinds of people are after G about what she is doing, and she wants to promote us!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...here's why 5 meals SUCK:
> 
> M1 - 7:30
> ...



Here's why 5 meals can be better.......

7:30, 11, 3:45, 7:30, 10


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The one I E-mailed or diff?
> 
> Please...work on permission...all kinds of people are after G about what she is doing, and she wants to promote us!



No! She can promote you all she/you want(s)!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

That last site ExRx has a Par-Q and a Release......or do you still have those


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Here's why 5 meals can be better.......
> 
> 7:30, 11, 3:45, 7:30, 10




You'd think eh? But unfortunately I can't break out a meal when I'm w/ a client.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

It was 2 questions...and you brought it up?

Same or Diff?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I don't know...it'd be easier if you just used those.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You'd think eh? But unfortunately I can't break out a meal when I'm w/ a client.



So why is 4 ?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Because by that time i'll be starving...5 hours!

Different


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Sorry...I'm not a PT...and don't work alone....besides.....too much typing 

I keep asking about the client


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Because by that time i'll be starving...5 hours!
> 
> Different



Poor "baby", a little more hunger in a Hungry World...suck it up you Wimp (revenge for the pussy comment)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I'll post it for you elsewhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...if *we* were gettin' paid still, *we'd* have another client



Leah...why did you say this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

k...can't go from here


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Because I wouldn't do it w/o you.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

K...well it's there whenever you can get there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Nor me w/o you!  

Cable guy is coming today..and there is no PC...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

LOL..that's funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

I should have showered.....no call yet! 

Pleeeeeease!   Extra $$$ for your endeavors would come in handy?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Andrew!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes....

OK..at a time line crisis, must shower and eat and be ready...If I don't get back...hav..

Fuck..I have to go, they just called!

Have a gr8 day and W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

SYL...Have a good day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Abridged....

Truck was l8
W/O was gr8
Absolutely H8 SS hacks with abck leg up smith squats. (after 9 sets of BB squats)

Gotta go do some orders now..

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh...and last night's dream:

My Traps were huge and popping out of my back,  WL was really pissed off, he kept poking me, harder and harder, but couldn't indent them with his fingers  

..And your pull with the Computer Fairy is weak....looks like the HD is toast....$150 plus ....more to retrive the data...lot's more...Luckily I advise the techs at the store I went to... $$$ savings and I may get it back today?  Can you sayProtein Powder tip?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Well...that's awesome then 

My workout sucked...so no energy 

And apparently the rumour around town is that I'm juicing  So makes me fucking mad, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

*Swiss ball DB Press* 30/10, 35/8, 35/8...only first 6/last set were NG

*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 20/8 x 3 .....no drop

*Decline DB* 25/12, 25/10, 25/8

*Cable flyes - bottom* 20/10 x 3
*Cable flyes - top* 30/10 x 2, 30/8

Crappy, half-assed, sucky, rushed workout...I'm getting sick of Monday's crappy rushed chest workouts 


Had to tan today, so I only had time for 15 minutes of cardio....rowing.

Just had a large coffee w/ cream and a sweetner


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...that's awesome then
> 
> My workout sucked...so no energy
> ...



Thanks..sorry about your energy....

There is an easy way to fix that....Bet someone $1000, loser pays for the testing! 

There was once a rumor here that I was selling my biz cuz of "back problems" (before it was for sale)...I traced it down....found the fucker who started it...what a loser 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Swiss ball DB Press* 30/10, 35/8, 35/8...only first 6/last set were NG
> 
> *Incline Smith, w8 per side* 20/8 x 3 .....no drop
> ...




Change the music...spit out that yucko coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Sorry...can't do this shit w/o coffee  It's not going to happen...I give up trying.

I'll just walk around w/ a bottle of urine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh..and Thanks....visited LW..


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I see


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I have to go back to work in 15 minutes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

M2 :whine:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

K...going...SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi  How's your day going? 

I have a staff meeting at 7 am  and then I don't have my first client until 5pm 

So...can I have a little bit of a plan as to my meals this week? Am I just going low carb till after the shoot? What do I eat friday?

My calories are very low since I'm *not* eating any more carbs and I missed fat in one meal...so I think I should have a tbsp of peanut butter to bring them up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

I think your right..just this time about the peanut butter......funny how that never runs out 

What happened to three days...then two days?  You do know that you are "prematurely" freakin;? 

Lots to tell......new blank hard drive here...very fast.  I nutritionally advised the tech at the store where we bought this PC..(didn't know it when we went there for the repair), he does the 48 hour repair in 5....he knocked $70 off the bill, labor was only $49, he tweaks and upgrades everything, installs a new HD.....and it was reasonable, except everythings gone...lol...tipped him w/5# of protein.

So we get home and the cable guy pulls up....another customer...  He tweaks the computers a bit more, checks the line, changes out another splitter..gives me his home number and wants me to callw/any problems, bypassing customer service...etc..etc.

Damn, it was good....

How was your day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

..and I already gave you your water........we'll fix meals after you answer whether we even get two FULL days!

You know...you not liking the plan after 4 meals is not a good sign....you want "comfortable eating", not something good for you and your metabolism....I had told you that Wed to Fri was more than enogh time to deplete and that you WOULD look sharp!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm right?  ...I mean...I am right! I'm having a tbsp of peanut butter!   

Wow...you're making deals all over the place  That's very cool! 

My stomache can not handle any more of this high fibre crap, lol. Besides...I have a shoot...I need to deplete! ...I'm not freakin'


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh...and my day was.......ok I guess....freakin' long


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ..and I already gave you your water........we'll fix meals after you answer whether we even get two FULL days!
> 
> *I've got 77G carbs...isn't that good enough? i'm serious when I say my stomach can't fucking handle anymore...it hurts from being so bloated! how can this be good for me???*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm right?  ...I mean...I am right! I'm having a tbsp of peanut butter!
> 
> Wow...you're making deals all over the place  That's very cool!
> ...



Your rushing it! Were is your water at?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Originally posted by Dr. Pain
> 
> ...



Stop quoting in my box! 

You want keep that fat or what?

Read what you just said......isn't that incredible? 

(if it's so difficult, how have maintained your BW and increased your LBM?)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Not enough  3 or 4 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

There is a big part of the problem...if you care so much about this shoot, stick to the water plan!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I know...I'm trying...it's hard to do when I'm booked w/ clients.

Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

It's so important for the look that you want....the  food part is easy.....if you deplete too soon, you will look flat and yucky....what is so hard about 5 grams of fiber..lol

How about 5 grams in meals 1 ,3 and 5? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

So what would I eat then? I've always cut fibre out before, why do you want me to have fibre before this shoot all of a sudden????

Whats so hard is that my stomach is KILLING ME!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

I only wanted it through Tuesday...to compensate for the lower F....and I didn't want fibre one...I said veggies!  

I'll think of something else,.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Okay...but I was already getting a lot of veggies Andrew...you wanted an increase, that was the only way to increase it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

K.........we miscommunicated...uncommon for us...NO fibre one. 

I just wanted enough....you told me you were done w/veggies......yet you told Jodi to eat her veggies....I thought the choice was clear!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes...I am very sick to death of veggies...seems it's the only thing I eat! lol ...I still eat them though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Do you wanna do the tuna day and shake day like we planned for your last deplete on Thur/Friday?

OT

I'm goona buy that software...they seemed to raise the price from 10 to 15 though...I recieved several E-mails...No Mac Version, Unlimited users, but only for a few days more..then price increases and only 10 users unless you buy the "Professional Program"


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I guess....so tuna all day Thursday...and shakes all day friday?

What will you use the program on then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Would that work....no fiber no carbs...then we can add a little on Sat morn, Wednesday transition down to 40-50 C ? 

This PC

Server is acting up again...crap


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

...and tomorrow no carbs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

One more deal I didn't tell you about

They had the puter I wanted w/o the monitor

P4 2.53   80 Gig HD, 64 MG Video, 512 Ram, DVD-RW/CD ROM....for $949...except they put me on a list of one for when they phase that in a few weeks at 15% off....

Mine...all Mine...unless I get over it by then...the last incident really pissed me off!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and tomorrow no carbs?



No...I'd like 70 plus....like today's...SP, Oats, Apple ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Exception is if you wake up over 121.5...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

OMG...I don't think I can do it 

Can I do 6 meals at least?

You need to just pick one! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

I need to go make dinner.....back at 9 for Back?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Well...I'm at 125 right now and I look 6 months pregnant...does that count? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I don't think I can do it
> 
> Can I do 6 meals at least?
> ...



Pick one what?

T  70 C, 6 L
W 50 C, 7 L
Th 20 C, 8 L
F   10 C, 4 L early 
S  dry C, .25 L


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

A computer!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I didn't want to drop water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I'm at 125 right now and I look 6 months pregnant...does that count? lol



oohh...Maternity modeling, 

HTF did you gain 5 pounds...oh yes, not enough water...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

It's hard to drink water when your stomach is acting up!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't want to drop water



You miss a lot..we went over this..I said since Benard was off...you should since it is 4 weeks out!

 yourself...too l8 huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's hard to drink water when your stomach is acting up!




Cut the complaining and the Fibre One...go take a shit already!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I didn't see that ....I still don't want to do it...it's not like it's fun ya know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Flax not Peanut butter would fix that! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I don't have flax and you're not funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't see that ....I still don't want to do it...it's not like it's fun ya know



Fuck...you're being difficult...lets save time and just do what you want to do...(one time only)

I have to go make dinner....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> A computer!



Oh.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't have flax and you're not funny



I have flax, and don't have your problem?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Fuck...you're being difficult...lets save time and just do what you want to do...(one time only)
> 
> I have to go make dinner....




I didn't say I wasn't going to do it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

You're so cute  

bbrs


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Go make dinner


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

GGGRRRRR!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

So where were we? 

OT

The stupid printer doesn't want to load :angry:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

We were doing back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

After two reboots...I discover they took the printer cable away...:loers:

K...how is your back?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

My back was fine, today felt a little tweaked for some reason 

Just gimme what you want and I'll see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

1) WG Chins...W/U then to failure
2) Lying Smith Pull-up/Chins..feet on a ball
3) Standing, bent  (chrouched) low cable rope row, strong contraction
4) Seated rows, RG str8 bar
5) Rack pulls  in a cage from just  below the knee, strong erector and top of glute s

6a) High rep Hammer pulldowns
6b) Str8 arm Cable pulldown


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

K...keep going


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...keep going




Like the Energizer Bunny? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Yep!  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 1) WG Chins...W/U then to failure
> 2) Lying Smith Pull-up/Chins..feet on a ball
> 3) Standing, bent  (chrouched) low cable rope row, strong contraction
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

5) Rack pulls in a cage from just below the knee, strong erector and top of glute s .......what's this?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Okay...I seriously need your help...I have a LOT of vegetarians who want to lose fat, and I'm having a hard time coming up w/ meal suggestions for them


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I am going to try to do cardio tomorrow ...right after my 7am staff meeting 



**


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

You understood 2 and 3?

Rack Pulls:  Like a mini DL, just emphasizing the erectors, a  lot less legs...some traps.  With the safteys set in a power cage or rack just about 1-2 inches below the knee....address the BB,  feet a  bit less than shoulder wide, with an over/under grip, just outside the knees....Slight bend the knees, head back, back arched, chest out...start the lift with the legs, but immediately shirt the lift to the erectors, lift till a slight lean backwards, legs become str8, erectors are tensed (like the finish in a DL)...straps are recommended...TG does 225-275, Power K has done 315, but nowadays does 225-275

I suggest  95/8, 135/6  185/4-6


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am going to try to do cardio tomorrow ...right after my 7am staff meeting
> 
> 
> ...



I'll miss you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I seriously need your help...I have a LOT of vegetarians who want to lose fat, and I'm having a hard time coming up w/ meal suggestions for them



As clients?  Or somewhere on the net?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You understood 2 and 3?
> 
> Rack Pulls:  Like a mini DL, just emphasizing the erectors, a  lot less legs...some traps.  With the safteys set in a power cage or rack just about 1-2 inches below the knee....address the BB,  feet a  bit less than shoulder wide, with an over/under grip, just outside the knees....Slight bend the knees, head back, back arched, chest out...start the lift with the legs, but immediately shirt the lift to the erectors, lift till a slight lean backwards, legs become str8, erectors are tensed (like the finish in a DL)...straps are recommended...TG does 225-275, Power K has done 315, but nowadays does 225-275
> ...



The bar lays on the safteys BTW..and each rep you lightly tap them..you do know how to tap don't you  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

LALALALALALALALeah...I'm talking to myself


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes....pullups!

185....**

As in my clients


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

No...I don't know how to tap...never done it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes....pullups!
> 
> 185....**
> ...



You shrug 210 and lift the bar don't you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah...but I don't have to lift it far


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes....pullups!
> 
> 185....**
> ...



And Number 3?

Will they eat eggs and/or whey?  Some do and call themselves Veggies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...but I don't have to lift it far



Now you'll lift it a little farther..or further...whatwever...

And BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Do you understand the exercise?....I don't care if you only go to 135 the first time 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

One will eat chicken and eggs, but no cottage cheese or fish. Another won't eat anything meat...but will take Whey and eggs & fish, but no cottage cheese. Neither is "veggie" for moral reasons, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

LALALALALALALALeah....where are you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm answering you, holy crap!

I think so...it's just like half a deadlift?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

and number three what?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I still can't eat yet...my stomach hurts to much.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> One will eat chicken and eggs, but no cottage cheese or fish. Another won't eat anything meat...but will take Whey and eggs & fish, but no cottage cheese. Neither is "veggie" for moral reasons, lol.



Not a problem then....add whey..let them eat soy products once every day or two and vary their protein sources among what they will eat! (Tuna/Sardines, Salmon, Cod/Fish, shrimp, eggs, whey, more eggs, more whey, soy)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and number three what?



In the W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm answering you, holy crap!
> 
> I think so...it's just like half a deadlift?



Less legs...more back ...yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I still can't eat yet...my stomach hurts to much.



Massage it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

A bent cable row...yeah, I do it all the time 

K...well, it's never as easy as you make it sound, lol.... thanks though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Massage it?




I love your caring attitude


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

K...it doesn't look like I'm going to have a 5th meal  ...first time for everything huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

I just bought that program!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

So tomorrow morning...I am going to have my coffee on the way to the staff meeting (usually 30-60 min), and then do cardio, and then come home and take the kids to school, and then have meal 1...is that too long, or should I have a quick shake w/ my coffee?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I love your caring attitude



OK...Have Rob massage it!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

...is it working yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...Have Rob massage it!



Heating Pad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...is it working yet?



Still downloading..you sound hungry!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

I don't have a heating pad, not that that would help...and I don't have a rob to massage it, not that I would want it massaged


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So tomorrow morning...I am going to have my coffee on the way to the staff meeting (usually 30-60 min), and then do cardio, and then come home and take the kids to school, and then have meal 1...is that too long, or should I have a quick shake w/ my coffee?



You have options..iether will work......Coffee shake  Cold Coffee and Vanilla PP, or Coffee Hot Chocolate, hot coffee and Chocolate PP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't have a heating pad, not that that would help...and I don't have a rob to massage it, not that I would want it massaged



Rolf or Fart?  

I'm opening it now....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

So are you saying I should have the PP w/ it then?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Meals are updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So are you saying I should have the PP w/ it then?



Sort of....

I own!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

K...I'll see...

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Meals are updated



So, you ready to eat yet? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'll see...
> 
> I'm going to bed now.






GNL  

and GML


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

No...I'm going to bed.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

GNA  ...and yeah...GM too I guess  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

GMA 

I skipped cardio 

Should I do it later? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

GML 


It's up to you!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

sorry...bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

GGGRRRR....if you say that I won't do it, lol...and I know I probably should!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Deal is, it has be done early this week......every time, and I MEAN EVERY TIME...we drop cardio...you get LEANER and HARDER...but you can't seem to realize this!    (Girly Fears: I'm Fat I HAVE to do Cardio...lol)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

...as a matter of Fat...err..Fact....Because of Dr. J's  contest...we has been doggin' our W/O's from their normal INTENSITY....I actually "Detrained" a hair...even aerobically and anaerobically.....

Well. a recent return to INTENSITY and VOLUME has corrected that shit!  

SUPER FUCKING SETS RULE! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

I will...most definitely BRB! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I know it has to be done early this week  ...but it kinda feels like a day off since I don't have to be in till 5...so I don't wanna go in, lol....I'm starting to hate being there so much...I should maybe workout at a different gym once in a while


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

K so....do I _really_ look like I'm on steroids?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know it has to be done early this week  ...but it kinda feels like a day off since I don't have to be in till 5...so I don't wanna go in, lol....I'm starting to hate being there so much...I should maybe workout at a different gym once in a while



Don't miss the POINT Leah, it was "Cardio ain't all that!"! 

Yes you should...but also focus some on a few of the positve aspects......7-8 months ago...you weren't working, so less income, fewer contacts, less experience...although your knowledge base has always been amazing...etc 

I W/O once a week when I can at the other gym...so YES, try it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K so....do I _really_ look like I'm on steroids?



No, you don't...and more and more everyday you don't.......your femininity has increased so much......I tild you which pictures when....

It has something to do with Jealousy....people don't unferstand how much work and discipline, plus genetics play a role.....women want your look....they just think they can't achieve it...and not to be mean, but for the most part...many can't


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I know...I'm not complaining...well, I am  but not really...I like it and I'm happy...but sometimes I need a break ya know? It seems like I spend so much time working there, and then when it comes time to do my own training, I just wanna get the hell out of there  I think I'll check out Tim's gym and see if I can work out a deal to work out there once in a while where it won't cost me a whole lot of money


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No, you don't...and more and more everyday you don't.......your femininity has increased so much......I tild you which pictures when....
> 
> It has something to do with Jealousy....people don't unferstand how much work and discipline, plus genetics play a role.....women want your look....they just think they can't achieve it...and not to be mean, but for the most part...many can't




But this was Aarron who said it, and he does steroids himself so you'd think he'd be able to tell?

I just find it very frustrating when it's the first thing people assume


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

I'd let you W/O for free  (like they do me)

Want to post something quick.....

I'll be around most of the day......WL is gone for 2 exrtra days.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But this was Aarron who said it, and he does steroids himself so you'd think he'd be able to tell?
> 
> I just find it very frustrating when it's the first thing people assume



Issue that bet....$1000 of supps...and loser pays for testing...he'll STFU! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Where'd he go? 

Are you working out soon?

I have shopping to do in a bit


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

LMAO...yeah..somehow I don't think he'd go for that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Leah...your physique is like one in 5, 000 to 10, 000....I'm very serious...of course that comes to mind!  (find 10-12 women in your town built like you or better?)

When you rule out drugs..1 in 10,000-20,000   

I know genetics..


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'd let you W/O for free



So would I  ...people _should_ let me workout for free


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Where'd he go?
> 
> Are you working out soon?
> ...



BUY FLAX 

Phoenis today, Vegas tomorrow...job search and interveiws

Have to go now...wanted to post on Green Lipped  Sea Mussels...lol

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah...your physique is like one in 5, 000 to 10, 000....I'm very serious...of course that comes to mind!  (find 10-12 women in your town built like you or better?)
> 
> When you rule out drugs..1 in 10,000-20,000
> ...



lmao...hardly, but thanks for the ego boost


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So would I  ...people _should_ let me workout for free



Ask...I mean it, worse they can say is no!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

lmao! Ok 

K...SYS...have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...hardly, but thanks for the ego boost



Here in my town...same thing TG is at the top of the food chain...lol 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I will ask, lol...Tim's a pretty cool guy and I think he'll say yes


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO...yeah..somehow I don't think he'd go for that



One more thing...tel him to put up or shut up (stop the rumor)....politely of course!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Okay...I'll try


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

What is it I was being difficult about yesterday that I said I'd do? I don't want to get in trouble 

I can do 5 meals...if I can have a "6th" of just a salad  ...like I'm doing now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What is it I was being difficult about yesterday that I said I'd do? I don't want to get in trouble
> 
> I can do 5 meals...if I can have a "6th" of just a salad  ...like I'm doing now



So you are a "Perfect Angle" after all  

Everytime I sit down...phone or customer...being alone is $$ but difficult 

That chest W/O went well...but I was afraid to go press above 90's on the ball...so we did a lot of sets...lol

DP

(you can read yesterday...I don't wanna answer that... )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

UPS now....brb

Interesting news, but it can w8...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I remember...the water 

What don't you want to answer? 

I didn't like presses on the ball...couldn't get a good stretch, love flyes though.

I have decided, as I was engrossed in all the stuff in the health food section of the grocery store, that I want to have a health food/supplement store....NOT RIGHT NOW...(rob is reading this freaking out and rolling his eyes  ) ...but whenever I'm done w/ PTing...and BBing, cause I know that I'd have to nibble on all the good stuff


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow...I think I need a nap


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I remember...the water
> 
> What don't you want to answer?
> ...



Sorry...a lot of UPS guys shop here...consult for his wife....lol

Food is a hard part of the Biz...supps are were it's at...the rewards are incredible, the latest....the UFO guy who had in-operable prostate cancer got his PSA down to 2...from 71...

as far as Nibbling....I "had" to demo that Detour Bar for the two women doing the 24 hour bike ride this weekend....didn't mean to eat half...really 

Nibbling is dangerous!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah...like always...I wouldn't be doing it for money, lol....I like to bake ...and I like all the good stuff that you can bake w/...like a natural foods store in combination w/ supplements is what I want 

Do you realize you write like I do now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow...I think I need a nap



Do it...

BTW....ball presses, you have to lean your head back and drop your hips, almost wrap your lower back on the ball......you get a big stretch...so maybe you're using the wrong size ball? 

Every time I post I get 2 customers...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

BTW...I was having MAJOR "I wants" while I was shopping...everything from chocolate bars (WTF) to pitas to salads at the deli  ....but I didn't cave, lol....I even resisted the very strong urge to stop at Timmy's and get coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Do it...
> 
> BTW....ball presses, you have to lean your head back and drop your hips, almost wrap your lower back on the ball......you get a big stretch...so many you're using the wrong size ball?




That would be for incline...not flat


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

What's your interesting news?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW...I was having MAJOR "I wants" while I was shopping...everything from chocolate bars (WTF) to pitas to salads at the deli  ....but I didn't cave, lol....I even resisted the very strong urge to stop at Timmy's and get coffee




You're so "cute!" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Stop that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That would be for incline...not flat



No for falt...right at the top apex of the ball!

The news is lengthy and will have to w8.....it's about the future of the store...short short version...Dr. J may give up his office and move in here...I inherit his customer base and supps sales, plus get rent..and get rid of my unproductive space....he gets my customer base, better parking....no overhead...etc.  (means lots of extra $$$)

When WL leaves...I won't replace him except on weekeneds if there is someone here to let me pee and eat on weekdays....

Interupted..Detour is on fire today!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Stop that!



LMFAO 

OT

Just noticed y shorts have a big hole in the.......:crap:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

definition: "desperate"

Taking a pita out of the bag, feeling it's freshness, smelling it, and putting it back in the back and away in the cupboard


...does it mean you're old when you buy wrinkle cream?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

LMFAO!

Well...that would be a cool set up then...I think that would work really well


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Do you realize you write like I do now?



Excuse me..who writes like whom?   I think we write like "we" write now....we have both rubbed off on each other's style.... :createasmilieismine:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah...but you use to end every sentence w/ ! ....and now you ...do ....this...LOL 

...and yes...create a smilie is yours, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO!
> 
> Well...that would be a cool set up then...I think that would work really well



Oh yeah...and free chiropratic...but I already adjust him and he me after our W/O's...lol

so two more customers, and I've had some winners today...last guy wants Protein Pills....lol..and earlier a
guy wanted something more in his protein powder to "get leaner" with.....

And I think Carissa spaced out her shift...still alone


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> definition: "desperate"
> 
> Taking a pita out of the bag, feeling it's freshness, smelling it, and putting it back in the back and away in the cupboard
> ...



Yes...Desper8 

No...it's preventative I'm sure!  (not "lol"...your right! You know me too well, you use my expressions though)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

"spaced out her shift"? ...is that a nice way of saying she's late?  lol

Very funny! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm a nice guy who really really has to pee! 

Door open time...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

lmfao! 


(thanks for not calling me old  ) lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

You're welcome 


Big rush....what an amazing day  ($$$)...Carissa just came...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

So pee! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

I couldn't w8......have to go do orders and unpack shit in a minute...be back in 35 to eat...

DP

Still want to post on Green Lipped Sea Mussels....way cool results...almost no soreness from my leg W/O yesterday...back and neck is so much better...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok...sounds scary 

I have to go to work after I get the kids, and workout...so I'll see you later


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for keeping me company


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

....K


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have decided, as I was engrossed in all the stuff in the health food section of the grocery store, that I want to have a health food/supplement store....NOT RIGHT NOW...(rob is reading this freaking out and rolling his eyes  ) ...but whenever I'm done w/ PTing...and BBing, cause I know that I'd have to nibble on all the good stuff


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

STFU...I said not yet! 


K...so, I am NOT having a SPECK of carbs tomorrow...I don't care if I look flat or not, it's better than looking like a pregnant yak!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I went to the gym and forgot my workout at home! 

Had to make it up on the fly and couldn't remember everything you want  I did about 20 minutes of interval skipping tonight...I think I have shin splints...hurts like fuking hell.

*NG Pullups* 8, 7, 6

*Smith Pullup, feet on ball* 6x3

*RG Straight Bar cable Row* 90/10 x 2, 90/8

*Standing Single Arm High cable Row* 40/12, 55/10 x 2

*WG Lat pulldown* 90/8 x 3

*Rack Pulls* 95/12, 135/10, 155/10....Forgot my straps and did the 135 w/o them...but had to go get them for the 155, lol. I like those a lot


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

K so...I STILL look like shit! My legs are thick as hell, holding sick amts of water, I look fat...if something doesn't improve soon I'm cancelling this shoot! I'm not doing it looking like this!

My tummy doesn't hurt any more though, I'm glad about that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi

Alcohol 

Rant :toolong:

Non-stop biz, home 45 minutes late...., computer desk trashed, no cable, 20 minutes on the phone...they said i'm an isolated incident..they think it's in the street....FUCK....etc etc

Glad you like the Rack Pulls...I assume you felt them?

Not the W/O I wanted...but good..


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I know...sorry...I forgot it at home  I liked them a lot...I can do more w8 

Busy day then? Have alcohol  .....HI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K so...I STILL look like shit! My legs are thick as hell, holding sick amts of water, I look fat...if something doesn't improve soon I'm cancelling this shoot! I'm not doing it looking like this!
> 
> My tummy doesn't hurt any more though, I'm glad about that.




On dial -up BTW..please edit my spelling....lol (w8 patented  "lol")

Did you hit your water?  This will be better by Thursday, I promise...NO more cardio...Perfection Please? 

I can fix shin splints...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm at 5 litres right now...I wasn't able to drink much earlier cause my stomach was still hurting a lot.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know...sorry...I forgot it at home  I liked them a lot...I can do more w8
> 
> Busy day then? Have alcohol  .....HI



Fucking Busy...and I was alone 1/2 of the day.....

Maybe..we'll see..you usually calm me well :thanks:

The Rack Pulls are an excellent way to teach DL or RDL...you just lower the bars each week!   See..I told you 185, but 155 was probably better for you back!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah...I don't think I could do 185 yet...155 I was feeling it....much better than good mornings! I could probably start at 135 and go up from there though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm at 5 litres right now...I wasn't able to drink much earlier cause my stomach was still hurting a lot.




Well stop here...we don't want you up all night, but tomorrow is 7 L...K? 

Are we doing Shoulders or Arms


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

K...doing shoulders 

Another easy day tomorrow  ....all my students have exams so they're not training  ...feels like a holiday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> yeah...I don't think I could do 185 yet...155 I was feeling it....much better than good mornings! I could probably start at 135 and go up from there though




We'll have to try seated GM's in a cage too...lol

DP

OT

We got 60 individual l?C Cheesecakes from Low carb Sensations (frozen, overnight Fedex)...$2.99 each  2 C after 17  G of Sugar Alcohol
Chocolate Swirl, New York Style, and Blueberry...AND...I brought one of each home! hhhhnooooo:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I am going to get some strawberries to suck on..BRB  ...DON"T go anywhere


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

We did them...I didn't like them at all!

OMG...you suck...17g SA...isn't that a lot? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

1)  Seated Smith Press

2a) EZ bar front raise
2b)  DB fronts, very light, but TUT on the last rep of each set

FUCK THIS CHEESECAKE IS AMAZING mg:  MG:


3) DB Shrugs

4a)  Bent over rear cable, one or two arm
4b) Machine rears

5)  Rope shrug w/cable on the bottom

6a)  DB Lean away Laterals
6b)  more Cheesecake please........DB cable, 3 reps then TUT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am going to get some strawberries to suck on..BRB  ...DON"T go anywhere




Don't Shallow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

more Cheesecake please........DB cable, 3 reps then TUT


....stop thinking about cheesecake and pick one...DB or cable? 

EZ bar front raise?????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Is that supposed to say swallow? lol...why can't I swallow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Oops, you choose...I'm wasted on Sugar Alcohols....

Yes the EZ bar...it's like 12.5 DBs  except a diiferent hit...add 2.5's to 5's if you can? "D


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is that supposed to say swallow? lol...why can't I swallow?




Were is your protein and fat source?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

ok..if I can do it, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

I just had a steak


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just had a steak




I just had L/C Cheesecake.....and it was good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

What flavour did you have?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What flavour did you have?




We each had 1/3 of ALL 3..about 3" diameter....No crust, it was just the filling...I've already
sold about 1/3 of them..can't get more till next Tiesday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

They sound yummy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Yep!!!! 

Is that W/O OK....if you remember to take it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah...it's good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Have you/Can you update your meals......please..I want to see  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

So....have you dipped into the alcohol?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok...give me one sec


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

K...updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So....have you dipped into the alcohol?




No.....can't decide..the day seems behind me now...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Good...then you don't need it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

You can ease off the veggies tomorrow......and I was thinking of switching the Tuna and the Shake days...? "D

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

You can ease off the veggies tomorrow......and I was thinking of switching the Tuna and the Shake days...? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

Ease off...does not mean totally stop BTW !


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

and have tuna friday? no way! I'd hold water like crazy 

I forgot I don't get veggies....why do I do this to myself over and over?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

We had the two Masters talk before.........

OK, go as planned...would have been so much more useful if we had previously tried this when we had planned.  Is there something you'd rather do?  It's not that I'm not confident that this will work.....it's that  I can't see, I have only your body reports which are now "Freaky"...

I have to go in minutes...sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 1, 2003)

GNL  

I'm headed to the other puter...if it's down..I won't be able to get back on this...work stuff...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Well...I'd certainly like to drop sodium friday...not load it 

And fibre...it's making me sick and I look like shit.

I'd rather do shakes on friday.

K..I'm tired anyway.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

GML  

My server is still freaky....intermittent now...off last night...I hope they fix this today 

I can't get on dial-up till about 8:30...so if I can't get back...you know it's not me.

Forgot to tell you that that program is very basic...but everything I wanted

Holds what seems to be an unlimited amout of users (I had to hurry and buy it, cuz it was changing to 10....calculates and tracks the measurements (the part I wanted) tape measurements too...and accesses pictures from your hardrive...and that's about it.

I'm getting  them to fix the bblex site......here is the E-mail...I like that format better then the new one...althought the new one printed fine as long as we pulled the numbers to the left in the small box first...I may write them too:


My latest reply is on top



Thank You Carol......

Please don't forget the tricep problem in the JP-7...I much rather use your format:



Here you go:

http://maelstrom.seos.uvic.ca/people/zahariev/misc/bf_methods.html

----- Original Message ----- 


> Dear Andrew,
> 
> many thanks for your kind message. And thanks for having an eye on my spelling. I'm no native english speaker, as you may have read, so I sometimes need a hint.
> 
> Changes will come in the next days! Promised!
> 
> And, yes, the JP7W formula would be a good idea, too. I can't find it around here, not even in any library, so I'm very interested in. Thank you for your kind offer!
> 
> I should expand the english ppart of BBLex... Wanted to do so since a while, but allways expanded the german part...
> 
> Shame on me! ;-)
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Carol Christiansen
> 
> (oh, b.t.w.: "Carol" is a boys name in Germany! Ask my wife!)
------------------------------

Working all day......

and I'm sure you look better today, please a BW and report 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Damn..that took 30 seconds to post...had me worried...

Also had a story about rack pulls for you.....it can w8

...other news....will try LW 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

GMA  

Now I want that program 

Ok....so..BW = 120, I look a _little_ better....K, I do look better, but still not good. I need to hit my water today....no fucking excuses, it's my only hope, lmao! I'm not touching a speck of fibre today 

1 litre down


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Told you so...it will all be fine......

It's (that program) Bland and Basic,butexactly what I wanted......I need a printer on the PC (whole other story) to see how it prints......the folds are displayed horizontally.....and it may be weird..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



your fixin it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

So what crashed the HD in the first place was either moving it around for SoP's LAN party....or Mrs. Pain trying to load the new printer driver and booting w/it,

So we try loading it on the new HD...and the CD reader won't see some of the files and load..we put it in the CD RW  which is 40 X and it loads but says there are "locked" files....so fucking annoying 

DP


BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Yeah...I figured that out, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Geez..you're just having a peachy time w/ it aren't you, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I have to take the kids to school....BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

I may or may not be back.....server issues too on top a huge foulness

If I dont...have a good day

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Is time released Vit C okay?


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

You know you could just drink tons of OJ from concentrate


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Really? Thanks Cornpop! I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is time released Vit C okay?



Preferred! 

Hi CornDough 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Would it be absolutely terrible if I didn't workout today...and did shoulders and arms tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Would it be absolutely terrible if I didn't workout today...and did shoulders and arms tomorrow?



Yeah...don't worry about it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...don't worry about it.



Good! Cause I skipped it...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Okay...so I need your opinion 

The shoot this weekend is going to be located in an old highschool...so I thought it would be neat if I did a few shots in a schoolgirl uniform...

So I bought a blue & white plaid skirt and a white blouse (it's very cool, has long loose sleeves and is very short, ties at the waist like the ones in the pics) ...anyway...I can't decide if I should do the long white stockings or the short white socks...what do you think? 

(BTW...the first pic is very close to the outfit I have, only I have long sleeves that flare out at the end)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

So...I will be travelling for 2 days straight...it's going to be very difficult to stick to a certain diet...I see lots of fast food salads and protein powder


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

This is the magazine I'm supposed to be featured in this month...I guess it's a print magazine...I've never seen it, lol. Have you? 

http://www.purepowermag.com/


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good! Cause I skipped it...



and....?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

And what? ...I'll do it tomorrow?

Did you have a good day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...so I need your opinion
> 
> The shoot this weekend is going to be located in an old highschool...so I thought it would be neat if I did a few shots in a schoolgirl uniform...
> ...



Too easy of a question..rip off rhe sleeves, and bring short and long socks!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

No way, the sleeves look good  ...so that's not much help eh? long or short, which would look better?  I think long, it'll help to make my legs look slimmer and less muscular?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And what? ...I'll do it tomorrow?
> 
> Did you have a good day?



Very Very busy....

March was an laa time record....and the last too days incredible :$

I think my business is very related to my mood...I have proven that dozens of times.....very bad slow early morning...better as the day went on, better and better 

So the day basically crushed me...I now cater to 5 gyms (2 new ones in nearby towns) 

How was your day?...why the skipped W/O...and the ? was did you do cardio


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No way, the sleeves look good  ...so that's not much help eh? long or short, which would look better?  I think long, it'll help to make my legs look slimmer and less muscular?



Slimmer in white?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...I will be travelling for 2 days straight...it's going to be very difficult to stick to a certain diet...I see lots of fast food salads and protein powder



I see Rob tempting you w/pizza...four weeks out...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

No...if I was gonna workout I'd have done shoulders 

I dunno...feelin' lazy I guess...didn't feel like it. I can't do cardio at the moment, I hurt too much, lol.

Business is good


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

No...I won't eat pizza, lol....protein bar maybe


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Amazingly good...Cheese cake is on the way in Pumpkin......we are trading out our home freezer for the store freezer....2 more cubic feet....

Arms?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I won't eat pizza, lol....protein bar maybe



BOOBAH!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

K....Can I do sort of a depletion workout for shoulders and arms? That won't make me too sore will it?

I'm thinking I shouldn't have done the rack pulls, lol...I'm hoping my back isn't this sore come saturday or I'm screwed for holding positions


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll try not to...but I'll already be taking a lot of food up...might not last all the way home 

I shouldn't anyway...I look like crap right now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Water?

Yeah...you can do depletion, pump and pose even......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Is the cheesecake a new item?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

7 litres...meals are updated 

I've already hit my kcals...I guess my last meal is veggies, lol.

I tried posing in those shoes...I keep falling over on the turn  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is the cheesecake a new item?



Yep..and Merengues Lemon, Vanilla, Chocolate and Cappucino

Also Andres crakers are back in a few flavors


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I wish you could get that stuff here...of course, it would probably cost $6 for one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Wholesale is $117 for 60...I may get 10% off of that.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

People are coming from all over..we are the L/C Headquarters! 

But I also moved like 7-8 boxes of Detours, 10 Cases of BB drinks and 60-80 pounds of protein today!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm really hungry, and I don't want to have any more veggies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 7 litres...meals are updated
> 
> I've already hit my kcals...I guess my last meal is veggies, lol.
> ...



When you piss off the bloat...you will look sharper in the morning.....no last meal...you'll survive 

You only have a few weeks to become "smarter" than the shoes!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

That's good


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> no last meal...you'll survive
> 
> DP



Yeah right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Bi's

1)  10 sets of 10, either standing Cable or Standing EZ, partner RI

(I did this w/cable preachers once w/WL....heavy w8....we hit ten and he said that's it...I said "No it's not!"...we ended up at 17 sets, and our arms were exploding.....a month later I did it w/the Rose....her I did 20 sets)

Tri's

2) 10 sets of 10...cambered bar or two arm rope pushdown...Partner  rest interval

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm really hungry, and I don't want to have any more veggies



Yes..RIGHT! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Those can't be hercules curls huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

I suppose...not as good, but yes it will work 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Where'd Ya go?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Funny, lol.

Where'd my post go? 

Shoulders...what am I doing for shoulders? 10x10 laterals?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

No..just tone down the missing W/O and shorten the RI's! 

What post?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Site just took a major dive on me 

*eating*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

*not eating, burning*


Wow, it's alright here...like the first night!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

The shoulder question...okay...I may have to split them up, is that okay?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Sure...and

I saw the shoulder question...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Well...it's only this site that's fucking up 

It's annoying 

Apparently...I am PT of the month


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Congrats! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

None! this one's annoying enough!

Fitday and email are working fine though 

I turned pics off..hope that helps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

I do that...leave Avi's..and go to 10 posts per page! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

helped a little, lol.

So how long does ten sets of ten take?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

10-12 minutes if your partner is ready to go, 15 if they whine! 

What do you get for PT of the Month? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Am I doing tuna all day tomorrow? ...except meal 1 

...and then 3 shakes, 3 chicken on friday? 

Any grapefruit? Potassium?...think I'm gonna do potassium tomorrow.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't know...probably "patch bucks" ...which equates to free stuff from the pro shop, lol.

K...so I may do shoulders in the morning and then arms in the afternoon, lol.

I just remembered I'm supposed to be dying my hair


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Am I doing tuna all day tomorrow? ...except meal 1
> 
> ...and then 3 shakes, 3 chicken on friday?
> ...



You said you want to keep it low key...not even drop water..has that changed? 


Site was down for me2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Colour?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

That was more than annoying...but it gave me time to do my hair 

Well...I'd rather it be low key, but considering I still look like a fat cow, I need all the help I can get.

I'm giving it burgundy highlights


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

The water will work......if you add potassium, drop the sodium...you know the drill...that would mean boiled chicken, 3 shakes, 3 puddin's would be better, use a raw egg and water...lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Yeah...I was going to do shakes in the morning w/ my distilled water and then chicken after that.

I can't do pudding in the car anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Why...do you have that  "Wear your food gene?" 

I know that you do.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Is this Friday we are talking about? :crapola:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't 

How could I make it in the car?

Yes...this friday, leaving @ 1, back sunday morning at the latest.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm falling asleep here......zzzzzz...zz..zzzzz


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Are you saying goodnight? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't
> 
> How could I make it in the car?
> ...



Sucks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you saying goodnight? lol



Almost...tell me a story w8....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Almost...tell me a story w8....




OMG!!!! ....I was just going to say that to you!!!  That was the freak of all freaks, lmao


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

I guess that means no...(mine was pre-emptive)

I'm losing it fast Lewah...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

You seem occupied elsewhere? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

Peanut Butter and Cashews?  You deserve to bloat


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I had to rinse my hair 

So tell me a freakin' story


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I think you're right about the eybrows


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I had to rinse my hair
> ...



Be polite...say "brb" then?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked first...you owe me one......but I am so tired..............................................


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

So make it short please!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok...you need to go to bed...no story for now 

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So make it short please!




lmao...I can't think under pressure


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

That sucks...you got off easy! 

GNL again  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

GN ..again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...I can't think under pressure



...and this will "Haunt" you....I swear it will!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok....NOW I'm freakin'  I look like I have gained fat on my upper hips and thighs/ass  WTF 

I look harder...but fatter!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

GML 

Slept 8 hours.the fat cat had to wake me...I was out!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....NOW I'm freakin'  I look like I have gained fat on my upper hips and thighs/ass  WTF
> 
> I look harder...but fatter!



It's the nuts, nut butters/baking/sugar curse!  Sorry...I tried to warn/stop you! :tell:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

..oh and the water and food inconsistency....the bright side is..no nuts today and the right water might fix it...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

I didn't bake or have sugar. 

What food inconsistency? I've been eating?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Nibbling, the big B-day Sugar splurge, "nuts and nut butters are you", and the unreported baking incident(s)...all fucking ass up...err..add up!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Remind me to do Sara tonight, lol...I'll forget


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Remind me to do Sara tonight, lol...I'll forget



That doesn't sound right! 


One more day like the last few..and you'll have to remind me my name...I'm alone again this morning, huge orders, receiving...and then "Do you know what day thuis is?"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nibbling, the big B-day Sugar splurge, "nuts and nut butters are you", and the unreported baking incident(s)...all fucking ass up...err..add up!
> 
> DP




The B-day was planned and I more than paid for it during the week, and YOU TOLD ME TO!

What unreported baking incident??????????????!!!!!!!

I think it was the low fat/high carb stupid meal plan.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Why are you invisible?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The B-day was planned and I more than paid for it during the week, and YOU TOLD ME TO!
> 
> What unreported baking incident??????????????!!!!!!!
> ...



Your quote  "I baked for the kids and I nibbled, I nibbled a lot!"

I didn't tell you to have 2 desserts?

And WTF are you talking about


You did 2-3 days at 1500-1600 calories below your maintenance calories...even if you stored fat, what would it be, One Ounce?

Or......one ounce and 6 handfuls of cashews and 20 knives of peanut butter?  Shit, that WOULD look terrible on your ASS!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why are you invisible?



Deluged by PM's.......most questions...sorry, and I don't mind that.......all good questins and I like to help...I was just too tired...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ok



Something you told me to do once....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Do you like the 10/10 ...it's quick and depleting? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Something you told me to do once....lol



That was in response to the previous post.

Yes...I like the 10 x 10 ...I think, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh.....

You'll like...I hope you have a partner today....pick a difficult w8...one that you know that by the 6-7th set you'll be struggling for 10 ain


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

why do I need to have a partner?

I will have to warm up my elbow for the pressdowns a lot, it's getting worse.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Pick something that hurts less...or don't do it......Power K's elbow went down about 2 weeks ago....I have to go in a minute..back by 8:30


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

And it's ALWAYS fun to KICK your partner's ASS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

No...I can do it, I'll have to use a rope though... bar is what hurts the most


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Rope then 

Save your extra C and E for post W/O......

bbs


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Let's stop glutamine too (for a few days)...it's cell volumizing


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Crap...ok


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

so...my workout will be all at once...shoulders and arms 

I hope I make it through w/o dying, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Rope then
> 
> Save your extra C and E for post W/O......
> ...



I'm actually taking 2 g Vit C...so is it okay to do 1 in the morning and 1 PWO?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes since it's TR 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Cool...I never bought time released before, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

*start girly moment*

I hate when I have a broken nail right before a shoot and I have to perform emergency surgery in order to save it 

I found a lipstick that matches my lip colour exactly 

*end girly moment*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

I think I'm gonna go have my follow-up blood test this morning before my Doctor gets mad at me...then W/O...just abs, then Tan 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Have fun tanning....I'm gonna


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *start girly moment*
> 
> I hate when I have a broken nail right before a shoot and I have to perform emergency surgery in order to save it
> ...






"Pink"......... "Light pink reflective" even was very hot at the NPC show...made for "fuller lips"  (and good visdibilty) over the very few who used reds and darker colours... ;p


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

BRB...taking the kids to school


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

You're pink obsessed! *doesn't do pink*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Should do pink....just in one place....


bbs

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually...I have done pink before, lol...it's not that bad ...for lipstick only!

I'm tired of peeing so much


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

K...do you have any tips for working w/ someone w/ low blood pressure when their dr. says they're fine?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Actually...I have done pink before, lol...it's not that bad ...for lipstick only!
> 
> I'm tired of peeing so much



You'll want to pee by Saurday

I know you have.......with your posing suit I think it'd be good, the "white dress" maybe darker...but not too dark


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm almost done my third litre and it's only 9:30   

....K...tuna binge has begun, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...do you have any tips for working w/ someone w/ low blood pressure when their dr. says they're fine?



Thise are usually sitting readings....once standing and exercise, it would be much higher...so much of it may be in their head>

If they are lower then say 90/50-55...I would ask about alcohol, calmatives  and such. (lowers it)...on the other hand....coffee or caffeine can help a bit!

Unless they feel faint or dizzy (watch for that) I don't see a big problem..be extra careful w standing up after a hard set, and w/legs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

I am soooo freezing!!!!! GGGGRRRRRR

I just bought a whole bunch of veggies that'll probably go to waste since I can't eat 'em till sunday! Double GGGGRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm almost done my third litre and it's only 9:30
> 
> ....K...tuna binge has begun, LOL



Watchout for Brain Edema....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh..and did you get the message about NUTS!  YET?????


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

It is a problem...that's why I'm asking  lol ...She's dizzy a lot.

So I read that salting your food can help too...true?  Makes sense.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

It's been since 7:30...I think I'm alright


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It is a problem...that's why I'm asking  lol ...She's dizzy a lot.
> 
> So I read that salting your food can help too...true?  Makes sense.



I didn't want to suggest that because of water retention.......

Make sure she eats first.....if this is one of your vegetarians.....she needs blood work to make sure she is not anemic (B-12 (Pernicious anemia) or Iron deficiency)  or has a low red count


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

No...she's not a vegetarian.  So caffeine's the only thing then...I don't think she drinks coffee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

I really should go get this blood work myself

Have a gr8 day...I'll bbs 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...she's not a vegetarian.  So caffeine's the only thing then...I don't think she drinks coffee



If we are not confusing this with hypoglycemia (Stimulants worsen this)......a stimulant of some kind should help.....green tea would be first choice......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok...lol..thanks for your help 

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

You 2  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> If we are not confusing this with hypoglycemia (Stimulants worsen this)......a stimulant of some kind should help.....green tea would be first choice......



She's on a very specific meal plan, so I don't think it's that. I never thought of green tea...thanks! I'll suggest that 

Her hormones are fucked though, she's on the pill, 5th one...she had her period for 28 days straight  

K...I have to go too..SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Just stopping in before it gets crazy here...

Missed tanning   (it's ok though  )

Went to the radio station w/a bag of L/C goodies...absolute hysterics......they missed their news brodcast we were having too much fun...lol  Turns out they were talking about "Falling off the Wagon" before I got there...eating Tacos and sodas.....then Dr. J called them to offer intervention, with them saying Andrew will never find out, they played it all back for me....lol...So I set Tacoboy and Sodaboy str8 about Bingeboy on the air.....the news guy came in and started pigging out...it was funny as hell! 

Then I get to the store, an old customer leaves a message.."The muscle is all gone...but the attitude remains...I'm gonna need some "Chill Pills"...and like several dozen of them" 

Next...I get a call from a dog/cat food company (Natural)....after telling them we don't carry many pet products anymore..they say....."Well we now make people products too!"...I say "Excuse me, but isn't that like Ralson-Purina saying we do peole too?"  I'm cracking up inside...WTF is in these products is what I'm really thinking 

OT

Got a call from the office supply store...my dream puter is being held for me....for cheap...I can't decide...and esp can't justify it!  What to do?    Only have hours to decide?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh...and got an Ab W/O in too.....short but sweet..Fixed TG's SI joint, found out I fixed Deb's Shin Splints......helped the head trainer w/alignment too......lol, got to train two people who are gonna have very sore legs and butts tomorrow.....I'm pretty sure other people's Pain puts me in a better mood!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

That's hilarious!  Sounds like you're having a good day 

Andrew....











Get the computer!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

I can't decide......

It's big, it's bad, it's fast......Humungous Hard Drive, Lot's of Ram, Power beyond Compare.....it's the ALPHA Puter

But I really don't need a DVD writer, a  bigger Video Card...and a fifth computer?... I just need something that works that I don't have to share....I wish it was $1900 instead of $900......ARRRGGGHHH!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

OMG...What a fucking day 

Skyler left Taylor alone to go to the store to get candy 
Taylor completely destroyed the fucking house 

Fucking stupid people at work!

I'm so glad I'm home, and don't have to be back till mon, lol!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I can't decide......
> 
> It's big, it's bad, it's fast......Humungous Hard Drive, Lot's of Ram, Power beyond Compare.....it's the ALPHA Puter
> ...




$900?! ...Get the bloody thing! lol!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

1. *Seated Smith Press, w8 per side* 10/12, 15/10, 20/8, 25/6 90RI

2. *DB Shrugs* 60/12, 80/10, 80/8 120 RI

So the 80's were on the bottom rack, but the 95's were above them, and hanging over...I knew I wouldn't be able to get the 80's out w/ the 95's in the way...so I asked some guy to move the 95's so I could get to them 

3a. *DB Lateral* 15/8, 12.5/10 + 10/6, 12.5/10 + 10/6 + 7.5/4
3b. *DB Front* 10/10, 10/8 + 7.5/6, 10/8 + 7.5/6....90 RI

4. *Bent Double Cable Lateral* 10/12, 10/8, 10/9, 10/8..partner RI


5. Rope Pressdown.....60/10 x 2, 50/10 x 4, 40/4....Partner RI

6. Hercules Curls.....25/10 x 4, 20/10 x 6...partner Ri


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok...so I am 4 weeks outs, so like...I _am_ going to get a break from dieting right? My calories _will_ increase after the show? I will be able to eat food???? (not bad food, but food dammit) I'm tired of being hungry every second of the day.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh...and I don't like the solid tuna :dry: I damn near choke trying to get it down....but I don't have a problem w/ 5 srvings of tuna a day, lol....I've barely even noticed, except for when I had the low sodium solid


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

My chicken has 57mg of sodium per 5 oz...if I grill it w/ no spices, will that be okay tomorrow? x 3.

Just checked protein powder...it has 55mg of sodium per scoop and I'm taking 1.5 scoops...so it's better 

...and can I have a salad made w/ romaine and a little brocolli tonight? I so don't want this to go to waste, lol...I have shitloads of it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and I don't like the solid tuna :dry: I damn near choke trying to get it down....but I don't have a problem w/ 5 srvings of tuna a day, lol....I've barely even noticed, except for when I had the low sodium solid




I retract this statement...I want chicken 

*sigh* ...you can come home anytime now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...What a fucking day
> 
> Skyler left Taylor alone to go to the store to get candy
> ...



OMG...What a fucking day 

Fucking rude people at home!

I've been home.....cable has been down, I got held up for an important phone call that should have been 2 minutes not 15....and I had to w8 till after a TV show....I am so frustr8ted 

I know you asked a dozen questions...can't remmber

Sorry about your house
Sorry about the Tuna....don't eat it dry..mayo or oil is OK
Sorry about your day
Sorry I can't justify the computer
Sorry I'm l8
Sorry  about the people at work
Sorry if I forgot anything
Sorry about being wasted in a few minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey.....Andrew......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

If your Body Reports have been accurate.....I wouldn't eat the veggies or greens......let Rob have a secind chance w/them 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey.....Andrew......




Yes.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Dial-up is extra slow tonight...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

I have to turn back on pics/sigs/avi's...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> If your Body Reports have been accurate.....I wouldn't eat the veggies or greens......let Rob have a secind chance w/them
> 
> DP



He said no thanks 

I had a little


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Are you packed and ready? 

Was the W/O OK?...I saw, but was it OK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

No...I'll pack tomorrow, lol.

W/O was good...shrugged the 80's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

and arms?

Alcohol may not help......if it weren't for being here...I'd be a foul fuckhead right now, I feel so fucking aggitated and on edge!   I don't feel nice...almost like Im looking for an argument..

Can you distract me please?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Well...I am writing something about you at WNSO  

Arms were...good...I didn't much like 10x10 of one exercise...it was difficult, but it didn't feel the same as more exercises


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

So...what's goin' on at home?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm isolated in a bedroom on this POS that I used to post from at work...kind of fuming over the earlier rudensss

I can't go there......but I bet you're saying nice things....

They are in the computer room, probably ignoring my 5th request to make a printer work with the PC...

and I'm extremely warm...which isn't helping....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Well...I'm extremely cold  ...I'd rather be warm, don't complain  

We've got a winter storm watch here (yeah, I know...it's spring)...roads are supposed to be terrible tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Would it be horribly rude...if I took my arm and wiped all the shit they leave on my desk off onto the floor,

and yell that I;m sick of this shit being here?  I mean after 15-20 requests...I should make a point , right? :


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

No worse than me telling Taylor that I'm throwing everything she owns in the garbage


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry  this connextion is the pits...I can barely get around,,,,could you link that welcome post I just made to the Sticky? 

OT

TG's replacement has been reading here, may join, she calls you.."The one with the legs!" ..and says she could never do what those women can do....lol.....she has already surpassed most ordinary women, just on advice and one day training with us a week

She has very good genetics...she says she see improvements in just one week


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sorry  this connextion is the pits...I can barely get around,,,,could you link that welcome post I just made to the Sticky?
> 
> *Ok *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No worse than me telling Taylor that I'm throwing everything she owns in the garbage




Yeah...but do you do it?  It's so fucking inconsiderate of them to constantly fuck up my environment...the whole room/house is trashed :fuckedup:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Well...I do take things away...have done it before...Last year I filled her toy box full of everything on the floor and took it down stairs...it's still downstairs, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

and all the new X-mas toys are upstairs?

Ok...I can feel the alcohol in my body, but not in my mind....

I should have tanned...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I should have tanned...



I told you to  lmao  I tanned 

No...silly, the xmas toys are on the floor 

Meals are updated 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=310642#post310642


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

We can now get L/C ice cream in pints wholesale...six flavours..and I'm almost out of cheesecakes///120 of them coming in tomorrow......

We have decised to move our home freezer into the store, but there is little room...

Leah..I have been smilie dificient, sorry, these are for you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

:sendmeicecream: ....no you haven't...you used :fuckup:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I told you to  lmao  I tanned
> 
> No...silly, the xmas toys are on the floor
> ...




That was so freakin convenient (sp) and thoughtful...thank you! 

So you are kind of addicted  (said assicted before correction, by assident) to veggies?  I guess the bloat must not be that bad? 

..and we were too l8 to stop the glutamine huh? 

Typing is different now, surreal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Well...no, I'm not addicted to veggies, lol...just hungry 

Bloat has gone down....now I think I have water bloat, lol...hoping tomorrow everything will get sucked in and dried the fuck out!

You're funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> :sendmeicecream: ....no you haven't...you used :fuckup:



Oh...


What flavour...I think it even comes in cinnamon 

Just re-freeze the ziploc bag I send it in, it should work


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL....I'd like caramel...not vanilla...or maybe chocolate...rocky road...k...just send 'em all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

My feet feel fuzzy....are your nails still like little knives?

Didn't you break one today 

Lewah...why am I funny 

OT....

you said you'd link that reply, please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh my...you must be hittin' it pretty hard 

What reply?...I linked the one in nutrition.

No...my nails suck right now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....I'd like caramel...not vanilla...or maybe chocolate...rocky road...k...just send 'em all




K! 

If I drink anymore...I'm gonna be a Pain!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh my..



LMAO!

Oh Goodness...lol


The link was for Greddy....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

You're already a Pain


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes...I did that link


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

and that linked helped btw 

I'm killing the fucking heaters..brb 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

Your the best....thank you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

I need to get to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

...and night... 


GNL  

Thanks for distracting me!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

GNA 

Glad you're feeling better


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

K...I'm looking better...I should be okay by tomorrow  :thankgod:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

GML 

BW?

Not too much water today ,....K? 

So cable was down..and I stuck a pin (papaer clip) in the tiny hole in the back and reset it......and it worked  (hasn't before)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

...and it's acting freaky...so if I disappear till say 8:30, it's not my fault


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

GM 

BW is 120 ....I'm still not looking "right"...don't know what is off, maybe it's just water.

I need to know what to eat on saturday...it's going to be a very long day, half travelling too...so I don't think I'll have access to toast....can I try rice cakes? Everyone else seems to do them?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

I think it's water.....and of course the nibbling and nuts... 

Saturday.......Small meals...very small...5-6...stay dry....a protein source w/4 oz of SP, or 1/2 grapefruit should work....dry carbs only for meal one.....have a honey bear...or you can try thr rice cakes in meal one, and for if you go "flat"......I've seen white rice and white potato used here too.

5-10 F per meals 2-6 will also work and control the "hunger"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Rob would do btter at 120-140 F and 180-210 P ( I saw your comment, and know we have been here)  360 P means at least 5-6 L 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

They were holding that puter for me with a 15 inch flat screen on deal........montor was for this one which I'd take to work....

I have about $570 cash in a wheelbarrow so I just needed to find about $600 to cover tax and the mointor.....

I cancelled my dial-up server cuz my contract was up....SoP gets a free University account, and that saves $384/year

Why can't I do this?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah...I'm not even eating that, lol...I'd look like a fat cow 

Just a meal 1 and then starve till I'm done. I'll try a grapefruit if I get hungry I guess  ..."If", lol

I have to get in the shower...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Rob would do btter at 120-140 F and 180-210 P ( I saw your comment, and know we have been here)  360 P means at least 5-6 L
> 
> DP




And how much carbs? He's getting 4 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Crap....I w8 12 minutes to hear you're leaving :cbs:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Andrew...get the damn computer!

BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

We had talked about  50 P 30 C  20-25 F per meal..but that was back when he thought he was fat and at 3200 kcal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew...get the damn computer!
> 
> BRB



It doesn't help that you and MP keep saying that...SoP needs a car....(you're next, Skyler needs a way to get candy quicker))

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Actually the way it works....is I'd end up with the oldest car, SoP would get the middle aged car...and MP would probably get the "New One"

Although SoP likes the oldest one, and the middle one has a 10 CD changer, tinted windows and good sound system....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> you're next, Skyler needs a way to get candy quicker))
> 
> DP



Eh? 

So we're leaving at one today.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We had talked about  50 P 30 C  20-25 F per meal..but that was back when he thought he was fat and at 3200 kcal



K...I'm gonna drop this in his journal   He'll need a bit more calories though...He's at 35-3600 now. ...So I'm guessing the difference is carbs.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Actually the way it works....is I'd end up with the oldest car, SoP would get the middle aged car...and MP would probably get the "New One"
> 
> Although SoP likes the oldest one, and the middle one has a 10 CD changer, tinted windows and good sound system....



As it should be 


OT

I don't think my suit is going to look good on me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm gonna drop this in his journal   He'll need a bit more calories though...He's at 35-3600 now. ...So I'm guessing the difference is carbs.



That's what I was saying...maybe even 40 or more/meal 

I'll be back on by 11:45 YT

bbs now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> As it should be
> 
> 
> ...



Cut it and the nibbling and off plan cheats out, ONCE AND FOR ALL....I have been fucking serious, now you're OUT OF TIME! 

And then it will...LAST MINUTE LIKE LAST YEAR...fuck I wanted to be 2 weeks early!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> As it should be



Maybe I do deserve this "Old PC?"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I don't think my suit is going to look good on me



Did you take my Assvice?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Cut it and the nibbling and off plan cheats out, ONCE AND FOR ALL....I have been fucking serious, now you're OUT OF TIME!
> 
> And then it will...LAST MINUTE LIKE LAST YEAR...fuck I wanted to be 2 weeks early!




I have planned all my cheats....and I will look okay when I stop nibbling  I've been serious...I told you all along that I didn't want to go psycho for this contest. I've been happy w/ the way I've been going....I regret this past week of dieting...the carbs and the nuts, but that's all, everything else has kept me sane.

I just realized I had a weird dream....about a house


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Where did my other post go?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *I have planned all my cheats....and I will look okay when I stop nibbling  I've been serious...I told you all along that I didn't want to go psycho for this contest. I've been happy w/ the way I've been going....I regret this past week of dieting...the carbs and the nuts, but that's all, everything else has kept me sane.*



My new sig...thank you!

I'm saving this.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I just realized I had a weird dream....about a house



Did the house turn into gingerbread w/cream filling?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Where did my other post go?



What post?  Didn't that happen lsat night?  Are you pushing SUBMIT?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

I said i took your advice  ...maybe I'm not pushing submit 

No...it wasn't a gingerbread house ....although that sounds yummy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

What advice was that...be nice to DP?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I said i took your advice  ...maybe I'm not pushing submit
> 
> No...it wasn't a gingerbread house ....although that sounds yummy



So tell?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

I can't remember it really...I just remember standing in the bedroom and looking out the window which was really bright and sunny, and there was dark, almost hidden away room that I think was a bathroom, but not sure cause there were stairs in it.  Analyze that! 

Get the suit cut wider


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Easy........you don't like peeing! 

Good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

..and be Nice to DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah...I don't like peeing.


Have I not been this morning?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

I have to go...may be back to say sys....

Otherwise, Have a good morning  ..I'll be back before you leave!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok ...I have to get ready anyway 

Have a good day  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

...and you forgot "time of the month" with OG...lol

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah...thought of that after


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Everyone keeps telling me to cancel this trip cause of the bad weather


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok...I think that I am set....I made 3 sweet potatos w/ butter, about 6 chicken breast, had to get some from the grocery store and didn't know the sodium content, so boiled it  and then grilled it  ...made a big salad and a salad dressing and brought some green beans...so i have can that on the way home from the shoot...so I'm not even tempted by bad stuff. And I have plain rice cakes for the morning. Gonna get the fitness stuff out of the way in the morning hopefully, so I can eat a bit and not worry about it.

I bought an atkins bar...just in case, but I'm hoping to give it to rob and that I don't need it.

Now...as long as all of this doesn't go bad in the cooler in the car for two freaking days...I'll be fine


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

I have to finish getting ready...and rob is just getting up...so if I miss you (likely) then have a good weekend...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

You won't miss me for a few minutes......(likely)

You too, have a glorious shoot and a fun weekend!  

Cheesecakes are here! umpkinandchocolate)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Just had to send me off w/ a tease huh? 

SY sunday morning


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

I got delivered before the lobsters   The pumkin looks good :yummy:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just had to send me off w/ a tease huh?
> 
> SY sunday morning



Leah...find a puter...and say Hi...Sunday is too long, let me/us know how the shoot went? 

And PLEASE have a gr8 time!   SYVS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I think that I am set....I made 3 sweet potatos w/ butter, about 6 chicken breast, had to get some from the grocery store and didn't know the sodium content, so boiled it  and then grilled it  ...made a big salad and a salad dressing and brought some green beans...so i have can that on the way home from the shoot...so I'm not even tempted by bad stuff. And I have plain rice cakes for the morning. Gonna get the fitness stuff out of the way in the morning hopefully, so I can eat a bit and not worry about it.
> 
> I bought an atkins bar...just in case, but I'm hoping to give it to rob and that I don't need it.
> ...



Now, you sound serious! 

What flavour of Atkins Bar?

Drive Carefully!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah...find a puter...and say Hi...Sunday is too long, let me/us know how the shoot went?
> 
> And PLEASE have a gr8 time!   SYVS




Ok   We had to go to the library because we had to get directions 

So....last night I was holding sick amts of water and experimented w/ carbs....no water...I was licking PP from the jar dry :YUM: and had some grapefruit and SP...that helped...woke up dry 

K...gotta go...SY sunday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok   We had to go to the library because we had to get directions
> 
> So....last night I was holding sick amts of water and experimented w/ carbs....no water...I was licking PP from the jar dry :YUM: and had some grapefruit and SP...that helped...woke up dry
> ...



WOW! 

GML 

Hi 

Gald! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 5, 2003)

OMG! W8 till you see these pics ....We got over 450 images, lmao...and I have them all on CD's 

What a freaking weekend  Lot's to tell! 

So glad I'm home!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 5, 2003)

While I'm w8ing for the pics to download 

I didn't pack enough food, specifically protein...forgot all about any type of fat source...so we stopped at Musclemag to get some protein powder. Ended up spending over $100 there...bought an outfit, which you'll see in the pics, PP, detours, tanning products, etc....so there happens to be the flyers from FAME on the front counter and the clerk asks who the competitor is, and Mr. Smooth says "she does...that's her right there" and shows him the FAME flyer...Well bring on the discounts  5-30% off every iteam we bought, even the bars, lol 

It was a good deal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 5, 2003)

some good stuff here 

So..we needed to find a hotel room to stay the night, we stop at a Days Inn, they're fucking full, and so's the Holiday Inn down the street...so the chick phones this motel and gets the last room for us...cheap ass slime motel, smoking room...we almost died ....it was the shittiest fucking place I've ever stayed in...so not funny 

So in the morning...the fucking power goes out  and I've got no hair dryer to get ready for my shoot...what a fucking dive!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> While I'm w8ing for the pics to download
> 
> I didn't pack enough food, specifically protein...forgot all about any type of fat source...so we stopped at Musclemag to get some protein powder. Ended up spending over $100 there...bought an outfit, which you'll see in the pics, PP, *detours*, tanning products, etc....so there happens to be the flyers from FAME on the front counter and the clerk asks who the competitor is, and Mr. Smooth says "she does...that's her right there" and shows him the FAME flyer...Well bring on the discounts  5-30% off every iteam we bought, even the bars, lol
> ...



LMAO..fucking AWESOME!   


DP





> *detours*,



  How many did you eat? "p

So glad it went well 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> some good stuff here
> 
> So..we needed to find a hotel room to stay the night, we stop at a Days Inn, they're fucking full, and so's the Holiday Inn down the street...so the chick phones this motel and gets the last room for us...cheap ass slime motel, smoking room...we almost died ....it was the shittiest fucking place I've ever stayed in...so not funny
> ...



So you wnet with the "frizzled hair look?"  Or did the "wet Loook" come back!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG! W8 till you see these pics ....We got over 450 images, lmao...and I have them all on CD's
> 
> What a freaking weekend  Lot's to tell!
> ...



I can't w8........glad your home 2...I knew it'd be early 


GNL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

...and GML 

As we are now 3 hours a part...and I may sleep in.....remind me to tell you about my W/O today.....or Yesterday where you are 

(and about computers, there will be one, just not yet)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and GML
> 
> As we are now 3 hours a part...and I may sleep in.....remind me to tell you about my W/O today.....or Yesterday where you are
> ...




Yeah..that sucks, lol. 

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So you went with the "frizzled hair look?"  Or did the "wet Look" come back!



OMG...what a pisser, lol...went w/ the wet look at first....needless to say, some of the early shots aren't as good


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> LMAO..fucking AWESOME!
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah right, the bastard sat there and ate two of them in front of me 


I guess I should run down everything I ate for you..some of it will be good for contest time.

So I was holding water friday night and kinda didn't know what to do about it, we hadn't planned on carbs that night, but I know I usually do grapefruit right...and, I don't know how I didn't pack enough food  ...so one meal, literally, was me licking PP out of the jar on the road, dry, lol...and a grapefruit...at actually kept me quiet and occupied for a while 

So knowing I was fucked if I didn't try something anyway, I had carbs friday night...some SP, about 5 forkfuls of it, I literally nibbled some chocolate off rob's detour, lol...making sure to get only caramel and chocolate  ..couldn't eat a whole one cause of the sodium....I had 1/2 the atkins bar...which was a total experiment, did it cause of the low sodium content, and thinking about sugar being good at this point...well duh, it's fake fuking carbs in it right...so then I was thinking it would have been better to find a real chocolate bar and eat half that, cause I wasn't sure what the fake carbs were going to do to my body  Anyway, little nervous after that, lol.

Then at the hotel, I had a bit more SP, and made a PP pudding, but didn't want to use water, so I mixed it w/ grapefruit juice, lol...banana and grapefruit :tropical: That went over okay 

In the morning I woke up dry...perhaps could have been a little drier, but it was good enough (the camera DOES add 10 pounds ..GGGRRR) I had 1 rice cake (waste of time IMO) and throughout the couple hours before the shoot, I had a bit of SP and the other half of the atkins bar (which ain't a detour BTW). Then that was it till about half way through a 6 hour shoot :sotired: ...Rob and I had gone to a grocery store to get some stuff...cottage cheese, cashews, cream, fruit...so on breaks, I nibbled on a little chicken (one bite), a couple spoonfuls of SP, and a couple of cashews.

So confessions 

Immediately after the shoot I had CC and Cashews...I know :suck: but I _was_ starving and we had to w8 even more time for the pics to download to the CD's.

...and I did have 1 chicken finger w/ breading 

...and 4 pieces of gum

...so by the time I got home, I ended up having about a cup and a half of cottage cheese....I was so craving it, lol :sodium:

Is it really bad?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay...so my last story is about Rob 

So...the weather is crap, I mean really crap...winter storm warning, everything's covered in ice, wind is crazy, and it's bloody freezing. 

....and Rob did EVERYTHING for me...went and got ice for the cooler and stood there in the icey sleet breaking it up when it wouldn't fit...when we got to the hotel, I realized that I forgot conditioner, and the hotel was so crappy they didn't supply any...so he went back in the car to find a drugstore, as soon as he left I realized I forgot my razor...so as soon as he got back, he left again and went to get me a razor...and of course he's my networking agent getting me discounts at Musclemag 

*spoiled brat*

....Thank you Rob


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I have to go get ready and pick up the kids...time difference sucks  Not sure when I'll be back...but in the morning some time 

I left you something somewhere


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...so my last story is about Rob
> 
> So...the weather is crap, I mean really crap...winter storm warning, everything's covered in ice, wind is crazy, and it's bloody freezing.
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi!  


GYH! 

Wow, what w eekend!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah..I know 

Did you see yet?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

How can you get "gluconeogenesis" right, and "largely" wrong, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How can you get "gluconeogenesis" right, and "largely" wrong, lol



I left it on purpose for my editor and chief!  (Did you fix it for us?)

Was that OK...that took a long time!

DP


Couldn't yet..going...now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

How do you look today...after all the nibbles..and I assume some water? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes...I edited, lol...:lots:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't look that bad  ...Not shoot-ready, but I'm not really holding much water or bloated 

And my water was still low yesterday, obviously...trying to suck it back now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Very Impressed! 

Left my comments there.....sorry...but BBP comes to mind, I can't believe you/our progress.......gives more meaning to "Trainer of the Month" and more...

There is one aspect of your physique we ARE going to improve..and then you are "there"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

...my shoulders are wide enough!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *...it actually kept me quiet and occupied for a while *



Is that even possible....j/k 

No more GUM!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Thank you for the edits...all of them btw


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes ...it's possible when I'm feeding my face 

No more gum


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Three weeks six days!

So quick catch up then food....

The puter slipped away, but there are more, and I have inside info and pricing because of my customer there...I'll be getting a super puter w/flat 17" for under $1000......with a DVD-RW w/in three months..maybe 30 days...so when WL leaves, PC and Cable at the store

I took 2 Green tea caps a some guarana yesterday pre W/O....and fucking blasted arms, trained people...and then battled the best traineer there...he teaches the hardest classes...Combat Cardio...Mr. Built plus endurance...he was doingg V-up crunches.....so I saud "w8" and grabbed 2 10 pound DB's, one for him and one for me, we went reps for rep....him grunting/growling and making faces while I hurt the guy!   I love causing Pian

OT

I need a car

OT

Food!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

LOL...funny...Glad you're getting it...eventually! 

Now you need a car eh?  Whatcha gettin'? ...Or should I say MP getting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

We are looking, we like the Subaru Baja, Impreza wagon and Forester.....Toyota Rav 4, Matrix, I think there is a Mazda too...
However we may have to contribute for a car for MP's mom, and then get a smaller one ourselves, like a Toyota...Echo or something....about 1/2 the price of the others...the whole $$$ issue suck!

DP

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Go for the Rav4   ...it's almost the same as my truck 

I have to go for a bit..the kids are computer deprived and they want to use it...plus i need to clean 

I'll be back in a bit ....SYS 

Adding more btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

K...need to eat and go to work...it's been so busy.....I want to see if I need to go to "Summer Hours" early? 

The only problem with the RAV  is price.....lol

SYL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Your meals look good....I hope you saw my comment as you left about being serious now...looks like you're 1000% (no typo)  more serious.

Three weeks 6 days 


OT

Addendum to my BR...Yesterday 212, perfect hydration, Cuts 'R' Us 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I know...water works huh? 

Three weeks and 6 days? ...that's not very long, lol.

So what's the plan till then?...or, till one week out I guess.

BTW...suit =


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Ass worthy? 

I'd like zig-zag if you think you can handle it.......We'll go about 2% lower BF...one by you, one by water manipulation......should put you in the high 10 to 11% range for the show.......gives us room for MM. (7-8%)

I know we can't do much, lower BF will help....but I/we want better delt capping, and a slightly smaller waist in coming weeks!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes...I wanted zig zag 

Definitely ass worthy ...it's very cool  ....need to lose some fat on the belly though :GGRRR:...would have been water retention though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Cardio 2 HITT 2 TC, but longer.....two fo those on your 2 OFF DAYS each week!

Thermos ONLY w/cardio!

Cream, nuts, CC, gum have to go now.......if we drop fruit now...you can have "green" apples, but no berries in the last 2 weeks....or else 2 weeks w/fruit and then drop all... Till Friday before, the GF only!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I wanted zig zag
> 
> Definitely ass worthy ...it's very cool  ....need to lose some fat on the belly though :GGRRR:...would have been water retention though.




would/could...lol

So you already have the plan.....I think with more cardio those caloire levels are fine! 

And yes, I/we want, but also predict a strong ab showing


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Cardio 2 HITT 2 TC, but longer.....two fo those on your 2 OFF DAYS each week!
> 
> Thermos ONLY w/cardio!
> ...




Okay...I can up cardio...I rarely take thermos, I always forget 

cream? now? ...how will I get through w/o coffee? 

No berries????  I'd rather have a couple strawberries than an apple.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes...could


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

So if someone can only workout 3 x a week...how would you break it up?

legs
chest/back
shoulders/arms

or

legs
chest/front/medial delts/bi's
back/rear delts/tri's

??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

The first one, but put legs in the middle, abs on the upper days! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ass worthy?
> 
> I'd like zig-zag if you think you can handle it.......We'll go about 2% lower BF...one by you, one by water manipulation......should put you in the high 10 to 11% range for the show.......gives us room for MM. (7-8%)
> ...




K...you are psycho on my shoulders...they're huge, how much bigger do you want them 

My waist is small...when I'm not bloated w/ veggies or holding water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

I have to shopping and home....no nap today  untill film club leaves....too many teens. 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks...that's what i thought too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

That was a good reply!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

OK...I'm officially tired or the way people drive, MP's relatives and sardines! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Sardines? You eat sardines?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Did you say I can't have strawberries any more?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sardines? You eat sardines?



I was looking for low mercury fish options...I SAID I was DONE w/them...lol

So the time option is screwy..finally got it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you say I can't have strawberries any more?




I said there were two options.......fruit for 2 more weeks, then none, or none for two weeks and then bring it back! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay...I'll go w/ fruit for two more weeks 

Why did you change _your_ time option?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Are they gross?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Click on my website


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

My time in this state doesn't change, but the board set me ahead one hour!....

Wanna do chest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Not that easy, I don't have sigs.....

But I know where to go....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

LW or L


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Wanna do chest?



Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

www.leahwynne.com...just my main site


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

WOW......looks a tiny bit different, awesome there...you like?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah...something different...I like


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm trying to make it look more professional...and I'm thinking about making it a pay-site, what do you think? I need some easy income, and everyone keeps telling me I should do that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Don't laugh....I didn't know to scroll to find that picture I said was too dark...all I had was a black screen 

Beautiful picture Leah


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are they gross?



Very fishy.....gross, but not rice w/legs gross...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Don't laugh....I didn't know to scroll to find that picture I said was too dark...all I had was a black screen
> 
> Beautiful picture Leah




lmao...that's what I thought happened, because I forgot to resize it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Very fishy.....gross, but not rice w/legs gross...



ROTF!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

What would you charge? And what would you add to make it worth what it is you are charging?  Is nudity coming that easy?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What would you charge? And what would you add to make it worth what it is you are charging?  Is nudity coming that easy?



 ...don't get an attitude already.

I would have a members-only section, that would include access to the pics I'm not posting anywhere else...cause I'm not posting any more pics on my site except small little sample pics...I want to make money 

(No more nudity than I'm already doing....meaning, covered  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

I'd say then, and you are pre-judging my attitude based on history, NOTHING MORE Ms. I'm so Shy, if you can get $$$, why not?


I do think privacy, your location, etc...become more of an issue then...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'd say then, and you are pre-judging my attitude based on history, NOTHING MORE
> 
> 
> ...



Okay...I agree w/ that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

So Chest?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

What if I made a separate site...Hey, I have a separate now....what if I move my personal pages, like my nutrition/dieting/bio stuff to www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com and make www.leahwynne.com more of a professional fan site?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Are you feeling stronger than ever?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes...chest


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you feeling stronger than ever?




 ....I dunno...is this a trick question?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What if I made a separate site...Hey, I have a separate now....what if I move my personal pages, like my nutrition/dieting/bio stuff to www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com and make www.leahwynne.com more of a professional fan site?



I think you should just store them rather than have 3 sites.....for the main site

That could and would work......what if we concentr8 on a W/O first?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, but not trick....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes...but not trick? lol

Ok...I feel strong


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

DOMINATRIX then  (what you thought)

1)  Low Incline DB
2) High Incline DB or Hammer Strength has an upper chest.....I'm/we're looking for 55 - 65 degrees, want an Anterior Delt/Outer shelf  hit, with a forward extended squeeze, esp the upper inner 

short rest......abs OK if you want 3 sets

3) Flat DOMINATRIX, Big Girls do a dropset on the 4th set

4) Swiss ball flyes, 4 sets


DPound the fuck out of your chest!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

LOL...too funny.

I knew  ....I can't drop...I got nothing to fucking drop, I'm using one freaking plate, lmao.

I have an incline hammer...which do you want, that or DB?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

How incline is it....we are going to add a chest/shoulder exercise, a back/shoulder exercise and a leg/shoulder exercise to each one of your W/O's.....

TG and Power K do 2 plates and and 20 pound DB's, then drop to 1 plate and 15's

You can do 1 and 15, then 1 and 10, or something like it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

brb.....gotta deal with something...5 or less


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah right! I can do one set of 1 plate + 12.5 for eight reps...and then it goes down from there....seriously down, like 5 reps if I'm lucky!

I don't know how incline it is 

Doesn't even look incline to me, but it says it is.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

K...goin' to make a shake then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah right! I can do one set of 1 plate + 12.5 for eight reps...and then it goes down from there....seriously down, like 5 reps if I'm lucky!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm trying!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

I know! :sorrytryharder:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

It was motivation....I still have that thread...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

No thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

W/O OK? 

What shade of Blue is the suit again?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Ooooh...it's so pretty ....it's like an ice blue velvet 

W/O is good 

Meals are updated.

I guess I have to go in early to work in order to fit cardio in huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

I have a double sized order on a truck that may call me at 5 AM because of the time change...

May I see the colour please? Something close form another site?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay...one second


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

http://gallery.marierouthier.com:8080/gallery/albums/crushedvelvet/velvet1.sized.jpg

It's the pale blue....but this doesn't do it justice at all...It's very light, like an ice blue


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks like you want contrast w/the other women here too (as w/the dress).....I would just worry (too late) of course that it might be "ass fattening" versus "ass flattering" 

Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Nope...my ass looks really good in it   lol

It's my belly I'm worried about  It kinda sits right under my ab fat and makes it stick out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Your 7 MM of Fugly Ab Fat ? 

Have y/our link ready for HIIT


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Well...it makes it stick out...and it is fugly 

Did you see my meals?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

No...I got sidetracked...brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Tell me about your new protein...the rest looks good, ready to drop the carbs/cream, Ms. Flax?  BW in the morning?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

There is some interesting guest activity...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

No ...you mean no cream in the morning w/ my coffee don't you? 

I'll drop all my carbs if I can keep that? 

New protein is by Interactive Nutrition...2 scoops = 34P, 2C, 3F


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Have you heard from Britney lately?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

...DP: I told ya so


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Have you heard from Britney lately?



Nope...Jodster is MIA too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...DP: I told ya so



Nope...too entertaining 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Jodi's been here...Brit's been gone a while...w/o internet access probably.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Funny...smart ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...DP: I told ya so



Nope...too entertaining 

DP

I'm crashing here, server is losing it! :fuck:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I thought you fixed that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I thought you fixed that



Right!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

You got booted didn't you, lol.

I think I'm gonna go hang out w/ rob for a bit before bed 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

No....was trying something that didn't work


GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

You didn't answer my cream in my coffee question...I can only assume you're avoiding the question, lol...you don't want me to go ahead and have it if I'm not supposed to do you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Leah....I'd really like to cut dairy......maybe once a week as a treat..did you tell me about your new protein?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Tell me about your new protein...the rest looks good, ready to drop the carbs/cream, Ms. Flax?  BW in the morning?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

GGGRRRR...yes...Interactive Nutrition...2 scoops, 34P, 3F, 2C

It will be hell you know...I can't drink it black...that means NONE! That means tired bitchy no energy shitty workouts


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I told you...you're not paying attn


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRR...yes...Interactive Nutrition...2 scoops, 34P, 3F, 2C
> 
> It will be hell you know...I can't drink it black...that means NONE! That means tired bitchy no energy shitty workouts



What esle is new? 

Show me where you told me?  Just for fun?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No ...you mean no cream in the morning w/ my coffee don't you?
> 
> I'll drop all my carbs if I can keep that?
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No ...you mean no cream in the morning w/ my coffee don't you?
> 
> I'll drop all my carbs if I can keep that?
> ...



Nevermind.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Well if you think this is bad...you ain't seen nuthin' yet!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

So why can't you drop your carbs for "Ass Sakes?" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Show me where you told me?  Just for fun?



Yep! That was fun!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well if you think this is bad...you ain't seen nuthin' yet!



You mean memory? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yep! That was fun!



You're too "Perfect" to Suck!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I think you're drunk 

I can drop my carbs...does that mean I can keep my cream?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I was supposed to go 10 minutes ago


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

Cream of ASS! 

Or "Dream Ass", you decide!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was supposed to go 10 minutes ago



GNL  

Again!

BW ITM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

My ass looks fine  

K...I'm going now  lol

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think you're drunk
> 
> I can drop my carbs...does that mean I can keep my cream?



Now who is not paying attention!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GNL
> 
> Again!
> ...



K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My ass looks fine



I'm just watching out for it.  Part of Freak Out Week is about how huge your Ass is, although it usually isn't! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Well...this suit makes it look good 

Going.......:GN:


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 7, 2003)

You look like Batgirl in the leather jacket and boots!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

LOL...very funny


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Day 1 w/o coffee 

BW = 120

I forgot to tell you that I posed last night...for about 1/2 hr. ....getting better


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

My dress was sent today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

GML 

Stupid fucking cat went off 90 minutes ago...I should have just gotton up....crappy night...

K..that means 118.5 by weeks end...and you should stabilize there, we need to drop the glutamine within two weeks...

 on the dress!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

GMA  ...you're up early 

118.5?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

It will be OK...we want it back on post FAME 

Same time....5:30 ish....stupid time change


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

And maybe you'll hold 119-119.5...this is HEAVY week ya know!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

K...good  

So I'm going early to do cardio....not sure what to do though...I need a break from the skipping...I guess bike/rowing.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

No...I didn't know, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Just no eliptical...we can try sprints, or elevation sprints on a threadmill...it's just that the speed up and down take like an extra 10 seconds each way..

So you're not coming back after you drop the kids?  (I'm w8ing for truck anyway)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

No...monday's suck...shit...I gotta write down my workout still 

I can run the stairs...DUH!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I didn't know, lol



You know now!  I thought the stop the Pathetic Whining BS comment about being Weak was a clue


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

No...I thought that you just you picking on me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...monday's suck...shit...I gotta write down my workout still
> 
> I can run the stairs...DUH!!!



No Stairs   Too much Glute 

So...no your NOT coming back...or NO, yes you are coming back? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I thought that you just you picking on me



NEVER!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

The stairs are fine.

No...I'm not coming back.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Have a gr8 day and W/O then  

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

K...I have to go...have a good day...I'm having a long one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I have to go...have a good day...I'm having a long one



M2..but off early.....long as in tedious!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Day 1 w/o coffee



Okay...this did not last long 

I'm sorry...I will start again tomorrow.... ...I will bring some herbal tea or green tea to work I guess...although it's still not the same. _This_ will be the thing that kills me you realize. I can handle everything else, this is going to be tough.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Can you handle everything else? 


What a day.....sitting is good!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I had a very shitty spotter, so was only able to get 4 w/ the 40's  I hate that! The Dominatrix was better than the last time I did it, but I totally rested before hand...like set it all up, went pee, came back, rested more, lol. The High incline DB was interesting...I did one "notch" up from 45 degrees.

A.M.

18 minutes on the bike...5 min. W/U, 1:2 w:r intervals
15 minutes on the rower...are we sure this doesn't use ass, lol...I had to stop because my ass hurt so much 

P.M.

*ABS*

3 sets ab machine, 70x12
3 sets MB Crunch, 10/15, 10/12, 10/12
3 sets Kneeups w/ w8 in feet, 5/20, 5/15 x 2
1 set twisting crunch on mat, 15
2 sets twisting crunch on ball

...Ran out to pay the meter.... 

*Low Inline DB Press* 30/10, 35/8, 40/4

*High Incline DB Press* 30/8, 30/8, 25/10

*Flat Dominatrix* 10/8-10/8, 10/8-10/8, 10/7-10/7, 10/6-10/6

*Swiss Ball Fly* 20/8, 17.5/8, 15/8

I was done...tired...whole W/O kicked my ass


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Can you handle everything else?
> 
> 
> What a day.....sitting is good!



Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm very tired...and would so kill for a tea 

So...the back of the computer chair came off! So I'm sitting her w/o a back


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Are you at home?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Can it be fixed?

So what are these cheats/crap eluded to in Mmafiters journal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you at home?



yes...finally


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

GGGRRRR...I told you everything...he's just trying to get me going!

No..it can't be fixed...I have to buy a new one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had a very shitty spotter, so was only able to get 4 w/ the 40's  I hate that! The Dominatrix was better than the last time I did it, but I totally rested before hand...like set it all up, went pee, came back, rested more, lol. The High incline DB was interesting...I did one "notch" up from 45 degrees.
> 
> A.M.
> ...



Me like....   Kick Ass! ;p



Tricia got 30's today on low incline, 6 sets total...30/8 X 2...

And Dr. J let out a tiny 'Smack Talk Comment' and created your next leg W/O....judging by how much he liked it, you should love it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRR...I told you everything...he's just trying to get me going!
> 
> No..it can't be fixed...I have to buy a new one



I just saw a great one, massage too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Me like....   Kick Ass! ;p
> 
> 
> ...




Great! .... lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I am starving


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

She's gonna join the CSH...she wants to be accountable for her meals  

She was at a baby shower or something...eating chocolate cake...after five bites she imagined me yelling at her and put it down...she was asked why a chocoholic was putting down chololate...lol

Is that what it's like...?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh...and she has read everyone's journal...from the beginings 

Hi Tricia 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Who is "she" ?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

..and yes...after a while, ya _do_ hear ya nagg...er, giving shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

So the Leg W/O was pretty simple

4 sets of

1a) Front squat
1b) Smith squat
1c) Back Squat...no RI until 1c) then 120 sec

This was pretty convient because the power cage was next to the Smith....too much whining form Dr. J


then 3 sets of

2a)  BB SLDL 
2b)  DB SLDL

..and 3 sets of

3a) Seated Calves
3b) Smith Calves


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Who is "she" ?



TG's replacement!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ..and yes...after a while, ya _do_ hear ya nagg...er, giving shit



Does it help?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Interesting   I'd have to do it when it's not busy, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Like on Thursday? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes...except in the case of coffee, lol...then I hear it, still do it, and feel like shit for doing it anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

I'll have to "Perfect" my Coffee  reach!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I like wednesday better for legs actually.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

No...you reach me all right...it's why i feel like shit after.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

I'll be  reacing  you better when you feel like shit BEFORE and don't do it! 

Just one week....see if the difference is detectable...then if you want itw/o cream....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like wednesday better for legs actually.



So that means cardio on M, Th, S , Su...that will be Painful on Thursdays! ainful


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

K...so the shooter I just shot w/, has emailed all his shooter buddies, and now they want to shoot w/ me...I've actually spoken to them before, like summertime kinda thing and wanted to shoot w/ them then....but now I'm thinking I want to get paid  Apparently...I _should_ get paid...so I want to get paid...no more shoots for TFP. So how am I gonna say that to someone who I told I'd shoot TFP? lol 

The only exception would be someone I really really want to work w/...like the german guy who's work we both like.....and/or if I do do a pay site and I need/want more images for sale. BTW...I get to do whatever I want w/ these 450 images


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'll be  reacing  you better when you feel like shit BEFORE and don't do it!
> 
> Just one week....see if the difference is detectable...then if you want itw/o cream....lol




I _ know_ it's better...you don't need to convince me, lol...it doesn't matter though, I still want it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So that means cardio on M, Th, S , Su...that will be Painful on Thursdays! ainful




No...it means cardio M, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday...cause I'm not going in on sunday, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...so the shooter I just shot w/, has emailed all his shooter buddies, and now they want to shoot w/ me...I've actually spoken to them before, like summertime kinda thing and wanted to shoot w/ them then....but now I'm thinking I want to get paid  Apparently...I _should_ get paid...so I want to get paid...no more shoots for TFP. So how am I gonna say that to someone who I told I'd shoot TFP? lol
> 
> The only exception would be someone I really really want to work w/...like the german guy who's work we both like.....and/or if I do do a pay site and I need/want more images for sale. BTW...I get to do whatever I want w/ these 450 images



Of course they want to shoot /wyou!

Tell them things have changed...too many paying offers, not enough time.  no more TFP ? 

Is that Per?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I _ know_ it's better...you don't need to convince me, lol...it doesn't matter though, I still want it.



And your point is?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

What is _your_ point


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...it means cardio M, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday...cause I'm not going in on sunday, lol



I wanted cadrio on your off days for metabolism reasons......it's only for the next 3 Sundays?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

No...it's Ray Sopczuk


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I wanted cadrio on your off days for metabolism reasons......it's only for the next 3 Sundays?




No friggen way! It's my only day away from that place! I need a god damn break!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

He should pay too...they all should pay.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I agree


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No friggen way! It's my only day away from that place! I need a god damn break!



Wind sprints or hill repeats /wRob then? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What is _your_ point



My point is that your point is WEAK re: Coffee! ;finger:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Like outside? It's freezing and everything's covered in snow, lol...don't think so 

Maybe kickboxing...but rob and I decided we can't go to the gym together any more cause the kids need someone to raise them, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Indoor track...we have one here? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Not that I have access to.

It's okay, I probably won't even get to 4 sessions in a week anyway, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

When does the dress arrive?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Left you a non-important msg somewhere


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I imagine sometimes this week  

I can't w8 to see it!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Get real tan..I want to see it too...do you have gloves, pink lipstick


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

It comes w/ the gloves and the choker 

I hope I don't ruin it w/ tanner


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

That would so suck....white plus tanner = Marble!

Have to go for a few.....will you be around? 


Back when I come back?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Always wondered why we don't she White Dresses at shows....don't freak..I'm sure hairspray 'fixes' the tanner...J/K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes...I'll be around, lol 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Always wondered why we don't she White Dresses at shows....don't freak..I'm sure hairspray 'fixes' the tanner...J/K




Yeah...ya know......maybe I should scotch guard it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Hint!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Can I have a tblsp of peanut butter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Back

1)  WG CHINS
2)  High rope pull (for rears too)
3) RG BB row

4a)  Seated cable row...V-bar
4b)  One arm low cable row, supinated finish, knee on a Swiss ball

5a) Rack Pulls
5b) Hypers...w8ed or not


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have a tblsp of peanut butter?



Nope


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nope




K...just checking, lol *sigh*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Back
> 
> 1)  WG CHINS
> ...




Very cool 

Which knee is on the ball? Opposite?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Glad you checked.....anything else while I'm in a "NO"  mood?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Very cool



Just kind of rolled off m fingers...no real thought..sure it's OK?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

No 

Looking forward to peanut butter and banana at my carb up though, lol

actually...w8, yes...can I have coffee in the morning? 

Should I carb up wed/sun instead of thurs/sun since I'm doing legs wednesday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah...but answer my edit please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Very cool
> 
> Which knee is on the ball? Opposite?



Yes!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

K...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No
> 
> Looking forward to peanut butter and banana at my carb up though, lol
> ...



Please try a few days w/o lease

Your choice, depleting is good!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm trying to try a few days


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

I want to see which quest is in chat......brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Nothing....lol

LW


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Copy yor W/O for the morning so you are not so rushed tomorrow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh...and forgot to tell you.......L/C ice cream arrived today.......trying it now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

EEEWWW there is something off about the Vanilla....but the Chocolate......I should have brough home chocolate almond too!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Good idea, lol.

Oh...forgot to tell you...you suck


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Can I have more food?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

You didn't forget, you just wanted a 'scream' report first!  

It's called Le Carb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have more food?



What does the CSH read only say?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Nothin' yet, but i just ate an hr ago and I'm at 1588 kcals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

It said something..maybe you should check again?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

3 hard boiled eggsw/mayo


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok......I honestly can't do the the word "What"...I'm officially What Phobic!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Nevermind...I'll be in bed by the time they're cooked.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

12 minutes?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

They take longer than that to cook


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Meals are updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

hold


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> hold




 Hold what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

On

We were watching SoP's movie!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Are you going for good when you take the kids tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Okay  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Talent show on Thursday...fisrt one I won't get to go to!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Nope...I don't have to be to work till the evening


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Ready?

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh that sucks...can't someone else work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope...I don't have to be to work till the evening


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh that sucks...can't someone else work?



WL has an interview, Carissa still can't solo 

(although she has become quite good)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

K...I just had 2 oz chicken and a drizzle of flax...I could so eat more!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I just had 2 oz chicken and a drizzle of flax...I could so eat more!



I know you could, but is it enough to keep you quiet?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Crap...how long does that take????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

The interview or keeping you quiet...and content?

No, it's his day off too....it will be OK


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I guess so


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I guess so


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

I think I need a nap before bed....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The interview or keeping you quiet...and content?
> 
> No, it's his day off too....it will be OK




working solo


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Yep...till 11, then during the show.....MP will be there otherwise! 

So it will probably be the busiest day of the week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

I guess you're multi-tasking...and I should let you go...

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I got booted  fucking thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I guess you're multi-tasking...and I should let you go...
> 
> GNL



 I hate that you know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Why did you tell me you were booted?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm going through pictures, and the screen went black...I had to reboot.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Why did you tell me you were booted?




Because I was?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

OK..just felt alone, like I talking to myself w/o you....not fun 

Especially because I thought I was keeping you up late too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

You are


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

You like?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes .....do you?

There is a tiny krinkle in your forehead..and the angle is not the best, but very evry nice! 

Thank you!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah...that was a quick one...unedited, I told you 

I'm fixing up some of the fitness ones and sending them to WNSO


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

I think I need to GNL   for a third time...........I didn't sleep well last night, and I'm gonna make up for it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm disappointed that there's only a couple good fitness ones


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok...sorry  lol

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

There will be more...much more


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah..but I may have to pay to get any good ones 

GNA  I'm going too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

:GN:

They will be paying you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Day 1 w/o coffee  ...again

BW = a very small thin 120


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

GML 

Small huh? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

GM ....yes small, except for my legs, they look huge from cardio. I want them to look like my avatar again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

They will...and even better!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok....

How do you get up so early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

I laid there for 20 minutes.......no "Pull of coffee" ..lol

I'm usually awake at 4 Am and sleep in till 5


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

See now...doesn't that wake MP? I'd wake up, and have to kill you or something


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I have to take the kids to school...BRB 

And while I'm gone...help me decide on whether to send Taylor to the school in our neighbourhood or keep driving her out of district (skyler will be in HS) ....We both want her to make friends around here....and I'm sick of driving her across town....but we don't want her to get all uprooted and upset


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

She's the one who usually wakes me by snoring...

...she's sound asleep as I'm "stealthy".....but there are so many better ways to use early morning aggression


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to take the kids to school...BRB
> 
> And while I'm gone...help me decide on whether to send Taylor to the school in our neighbourhood or keep driving her out of district (skyler will be in HS) ....We both want her to make friends around here....and I'm sick of driving her across town....but we don't want her to get all uprooted and upset



K...need more info here....how many years till she changes school?

How far is accross town?

Can it w8 till fall....summer friends may convince to stay local?

After 6th grade we dropped public schools (did have the best schools and teachers though)....then not private, but what they call "Chartered" schools here.......no cost.  It has worked out very very well


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

My car almost swerved in to Tim Horton's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Stupid car!  

We're lucky you were in control!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

WEll that's the thing...we've lived in this neighbourhood for 3 years, and they still haven't made friends here, because there aren't many kids on our street, and they don't go to the local school.

Across town isn't that far, but it's still a pain in the ass. She's in grade 3....so starting next year (wouldn't move her in the middle of the year) ...thing is, the local school only goes to grade 6...so it would be 4, 5 & 6 at the new school...then she'd have to go to a middle school...which by the way is located in a HS and IMO is a bad scene...to have kids that young in a HS.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stupid car!
> 
> We're lucky you were in control!




   

I hate this you know.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Sounds like she is in the best place! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Puter is having a prob


BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah...I guess...I just wish she could make friends around here


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I think the site is slowing...

I'm going to make a coffee k?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Okay...I want this fucking diet to be over


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think the site is slowing...
> 
> I'm going to make a coffee k?



Not ...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I guess...I just wish she could make friends around here



Get a pool/ice rink?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

K.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I have to go buy a lamp...and a computer chair...w/ my imaginary money that I have none of anymore 

And I am going to buy a shitload of herbal teas...not that they actually help me want coffee less...I will probably get flavoured coffee today, and make and and try to drink it w/o cream...and then i will just get pissed off and dump it, but I'll probably go through the whole process anyway.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't waste your imaginary $$$ on coffee...find some teas high in cinnamon, clove, cardamon...etc 

Celestial's Bengal Spice, Yogi's India Spice..they will aid your metabilism...and of course green tea...Yogi makes some flavourful ones!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Did we solve the tanner white dress dilema, buy 'Scotch Guard" in your imaginary field trip today?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes...I will 

I have to go see if I have any real money...or if it's all in my head...sorry mmafiter, must borrow from the "fix mmafiter's bike" fund, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

ooh, that's gonna leave a mark...... 

I don't want to work today...can you fix that for me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

lmao!


....sure thing...if you can fix my coffee situation!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok...I've stolen...er, taken, I mean borrowed money...I have to go spend it now 

SYS  ....have a good day 

I only have to work 1/2 hr today...at 5   ...working out in the afternoon, after I get back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

That would be a deal.....but not in your's or my best interests... 


I have to go shower now....

I will try to be back to say syl

If not, have a gr8 day and W/O (take it w/you)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

K...you too...I'll be gone when you get back


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

So I'm doing 80 up the street...and some FUCKFACE  w8s until I'm right at the intersection...like at least 30 seconds...to turn.... I litterally missed crashing into him by 1/2 a second   FUCKHEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I bought flavoured coffee  ...but no Tim Horton's 

I probably won't even be able to drink it w/o cream though 

So...I only stole enough money for a lamp...gonna have to w8 till he wakes up to get the chair  ...besides, I couldn't decide what to get, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Nope! Dumped it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Of course...the lamp that I buy is bent, and has to be taken back   figures...my luck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So I'm doing 80 up the street...and some FUCKFACE  w8s until I'm right at the intersection...like at least 30 seconds...to turn.... I litterally missed crashing into him by 1/2 a second   FUCKHEAD!!!!!!!



80 KPH?    (we hit ABOUT 140- 150 KPH on the freeways here, 80 plus kph on a lot of streets)

But how do you really feel about that driver


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I will
> 
> I have to go see if I have any real money...or if it's all in my head...sorry mmafiter, must borrow from the "fix mmafiter's bike" fund, lol



For FUCK SAKES!!!!!!!

BTW, you almost smashed the truck up TWICE today???!!!!??? Here's a little hint to help you out....slow the fuck down!

Freaking Road Ragers!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> For FUCK SAKES!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, you almost smashed the truck up TWICE today???!!!!??? Here's a little hint to help you out....slow the fuck down!
> ...



Once! ...and it wasn't my fault


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Of course...the lamp that I buy is bent, and has to be taken back   figures...my luck




I smell a discount!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

*WG Pullups* 6, 6, 5, 4

*High Rope Pull, single arm* 40/12, 50/10, 50/8

*RG BB Row* 95/10, 105/8, 115/6 

*Seated V bar Row* 90/8 x 3
*One arm low cable row, knee on ball* 20/8, 35/8 x 2

That did not do a damn thing for my back...I hope that was your intention? 

*Rack Pulls* 135/10, 155/8 x 2
*Hypers* 12 x 3


20 minutes TC on the bike...w/ a couple intervals thrown in


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

No way...I don't want it bent, it looks stupid, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No way...I don't want it bent, it looks stupid, lol




Then you shouldn't have bought it that way...

Nice W/O...... 

Yes, I intended to show you worthless core exercise....you know how I feel about them, but I also wanted 185 pound rack pulls


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Speaking of new interesting exercises.....  Dr. J had some chains cut w/handles attached...and usually he invents stupid worthless exercises...but we took the chains and suspended them from the smith bar so the handles dangled just past shoulder width about 4 inches above the ground...then we did push-ups... (grabbing the second handle was a bitch)...... first w/feet on the ground.....hard....then two more sets with feet up on a swiss ball, very fucking hard


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't get it? 

I'll get there...155 was tough, but no so tough that I won't improve on them 

I gotta go to work...SYS

One more day and I get banana and peanut butter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Hands NOT touching the ground, suspended from chains, push-ups 

SYL 

I like that picture of you and Rob...it's 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

______ bar
 :  .  :
 :  .  :   chains
 :  .  :
 ;DP:
 H .  H .... Handles
-------------------------  grounds
PUSH-UPS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh...I get it  ....cool! 

(I'm not doin' it though  )


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Bernard wants to know if I'm doing a shoot before FAME...it would be easy because it's in Kingston, but I'd have to drop water and you said I can't do it for shoots. I'm not even sure if he still thinks I'm going to pay, lol...but I was about to send him some stuff from this weekend as an incentive for me not to pay 

So what do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

You decide....I just don't want your body to adapt to water manipulation...I can't say that it will...and I can't say that it won't!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

No comments about the picture I made for you...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

It's more confusing than the description 

I don't know...I guess I'll see what he says...I could do right up close to FAME and then not drop water...just kill myself w/ cardio till then? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I haven't posted in nutrition in a long time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

What does that mean?  Post there...?   Why did that come up? 



It's really up to you.....I/we don't want catabolism from excessive cardio...why not shoot Monday after the contest...you'll probably look good.......or before Wednesday's deplete?

Can't stay 

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Okay...I'll see what he says 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi 

Well?

What a busy day...we are like 50% busier than usually for the last several weeks! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi 

He hasn't answered me yet 

I'm working on my sponsorship letters


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

It's good that you're busy  :hirehelp:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

No...to hard to train, trust me 

My server is bad right now...stay w/me...I only have till 11

Will that Leg W/O work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

I've sold 170 cheese cakes in 7 days (120 more coming), and 22 pints of ice cream in one and one half days...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok 

Yes...It's good


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

wow...that's a lot...people are psycho


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Meals are updated

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=314267#post314267


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

why do ya have to go at 11?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Every Tuesday.....

TV show we watch as a family...."24"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

You already posted that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You already posted that?



What?  I'm on the phone with the cable company....things are screwy here, will you fix it for me please? 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Your spelling is fuking terrible... I should be paid!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Meals are updated
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=314267#post314267



Very nice!   Pancakes on a cut, what a concept! 

Are you sure you'll do that W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your spelling is fuking terrible... I should be paid!



I'm in a hurry, and I do pay you!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah...I know 

I might not do the a b c triset  lol....but I'll do a superset


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh NO! 

Intiation rules say......"Do the W/O as Posted"....and get accepted into the "Big Girls Club "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Well what'd ya ask for if you're not gonna let me change it, lol.

I hate trisets....they suck for w8!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

They ROCK for intensity!  


Server is so fucked


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

No they don't, they always zap the energy right out of me, and I have shitty workouts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

I will try to be back during commercials...sorry

If you have to go

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah...I'm going...tired, and no coffee to wake me 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No they don't, they always zap the energy right out of me, and I have shitty workouts



Do it your way then  :SISSY: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

K....SYITM


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

GML 

I guess that was for the "SISSY: smilie?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

GMA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

BW = 121, 3 snoozes, and very fucking cranky 

_*If*_ I make it through the day w/o buying a coffee...I can almost guarantee you that I will not get out of bed in the morning w/o it. My family is begging me to have it btw. I am in a REALLY bad mood.

So at 121, my upper body, including my waist, looks good, my legs look like shit....cardio is making me fat and ugly.

I guess I will try skipping w/ shin splints.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh...and I may have to skip my carb up tonight because I have nothing here for it, and if I actually get time/energy to go grocery shopping, I'll probably only find green bananas anyway.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

GML  

What if I told you there was a 3 day post Coffee Acclimation period?

Listen, if you think you can do as well w/it (coffee)....w/o giving a chance to see what changes occir w/o it, then by all means...

I don't understand the extra pound while we are depleting you, but I do understand fluctautions.......you can compensate for the banana w/more SP....but it's looking like Thursday may be better in terms of fat burning/depletion


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and I may have to skip my carb up tonight because I have nothing here for it, and if I actually get time/energy to go grocery shopping, I'll probably only find green bananas anyway.



I told you I can fix these, but I didn't know they were still bothering you w/o having more feedback from you.  I also told you I just fixed Deb's (TG's friend) 

Are they anterior tibial?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 3 snoozes, and very fucking cranky



You need to learn to nap BTW...instead of stay awake and "friendly" because of stimulants...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Are you being a  BRAT?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

What if I told you I don't care about an acclimation period. 

AT this point, I really don't see ANY benefit of not having coffee. I'm hungrier, bitchier, have less energy, and very much less likely to stick to my diet w/o it.

I have to go....not sure when I'll be back, I left my book at work 

Have a good day 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I told you I can fix these, but I didn't know they were still bothering you w/o having more feedback from you.  I also told you I just fixed Deb's (TG's friend)
> 
> Are they anterior tibial?




Yes.

I don't have time to nap!

Gotta go...SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

We will fix your Shit...err..Shins.....when you are ready..

Honestly, if all this coffee nonsense isn't you being bratty and in you head, and if you don't want to give it a few more days to see if it's a useful tool going w/o..then have some and stfu 

Hope you come back or have your Leg W/O w/you or both...

SYL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Well...I have made it through to 2:00 w/o coffee...almost caved on the daily Tim Horton's run at work. 

I probably owe my clients a free session, at the least an apology.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Today I feel fat and rundown and bitchy and 


*1a. Front Squat* 95/12, 115/10, 135/8
*1b. Smith Squat, w8 per side* 35/12, 45/10, 55/8
*1c. Back Squat* 95/12, 115/10, 135/8

Because of the rack pulls yesterday I didn't think I'd be able to do BB and DB SLDL, at least w/ any sort of quality...so I did seated leg curls instead. I know...wussy for not following the workout...oh well.

*2a. DB SLDL* 50/10, 50/8, 50/8
*2b. Seated Leg Curl* 120/8, 105/10, 90/12

*3. Smith Calves, w8 per side* 25/25, 50/20, 65/15

*Seated Calves* 45/12, 55/12, 55/12 ...20 sec RI


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We will fix your Shit...err..Shins.....when you are ready..
> 
> *I am ready...what are we w8ing for *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Today I feel fat and rundown and bitchy and
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying "Perfect Bitch?" 

  So if you hit those w8's/reps on the Triset, I am very impressed, very very impressed 

However, you have an acceptable excuse for the seated LC's....you don't have to "oh well" me .. 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry...still bitchy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Really? 

Take a nap......I'm not caving on this until you at least try...and hit me with some
's


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes...really.

I don't have any 's in me at the moment.

I am trying


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry...still bitchy



I can do bitch.....

So the first post was the first time in 5 hours I sat down...

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Still busy huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...really.
> 
> I don't have any 's in me at the moment.
> ...





Glad...trying earns you points...would you like a fish, or some fishes  

So we used the chains today from the smith bar....did prone pull-ups with our feet on a ball, I love the extra instabilty.....I actually am extra sore from yesterday, in new places (pecs near armpits and inners)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Careful...don't wanna work too much core


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I feel drained...I'm glad I'm carbing up tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Still busy huh?



Only 2 boxes left to un-pack...all orders are in, Meal 2 was only one hour l8....massive shipments today, new stuff on the way....you don't even want to know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Careful...don't wanna work too much core





After my go w/the Mr. Core last weekend.....I don't feel deficient!

I've been advising a Kick Boxing/Abdomination instructor who wants to do physique, she has gr8 potential and structure...I'd like to W/O w/her to she what her impression of ab training is...I bet she has never done anything w/any kind of resistance, but of course I could be wrong....   (Hi Laura   I'm not kidding.......let's go!)

Asked her to read here at IM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I feel drained...I'm glad I'm carbing up tonight



Did you find a banananana?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Half green but yes. 

I had to hide it on the fridge though.

I don't want to go back to work.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Put it in a paper bag and blow into it......carbon dioxide hastens the rippening, close the bag snuggly 

When do you go back? :wishyoudidn'thaveto:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't have to go till 5. ...for an hr.

I always wondered which it was...never knew if it made it ripen faster or slower.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

ADD is rather high today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ADD is rather high today



Yeah...hyperventil8 onto the freaking banana, blow like you have never blown before!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Done being Bitchy? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Herbal tea and green tea hurts my throat...like crystal lite does 

I'm eating cashews


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Not really but I'm trying


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Herbal tea and green tea hurts my throat...like crystal lite does
> 
> I'm eating cashews



Please don't..

Did you find the teas I suggested? 

Yogi makes Throat Comfort and Cetestial makes Throat Soother, and Traditional makes Throat Coat  (I expect to hear from Rob on that one, I'm sure he does too) :??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

HTF do I do that?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I got a bunch of them...I still don't like them though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Shin Splints.......

Stand upright and hold onto something for balance, place one foot in a line behind the other, bend both knees as deep as you can while keeping the torso upright, hold 20-30 seconds, reverse legs, repeat....then repeat 2 X and then 2-3 times a day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Do not do traditional calf stretching, do these instead


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I got a bunch of them...I still don't like them though.



Embrace water


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok...cool...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I thought you might have choked on a cashew after I curesed them......

The curse makes them ASSHEWS, they go str8 to your ASS...do not pass go, do not  collect a throphy! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm guessing you have to go in a minute...if I get busy

SYS  Very soon 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I stopped


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I was just thinking...and Thank you BTW, your ASS thanks you too...that you have that "wear your food gene". yet you haven't reposted a mishap in a while 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Cashews are a mishap aren't they? ...and so's the 1/2 pk of sweetner that I had today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Leah....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

When you're "On Stage".....I just want to know that we did everything we could have done, trained right and hard, strong willed and disciplined eating (oops), taken all the measures, pulled out all of the stops......left out no details...

And when we know that you have done your "absolute best", we know that YOU HAVE WON!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not doing my best...I break my diet almost every day 

I have to go.....Back in a bit  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Well stop doing that 

SYS 

(Have I used that speech before?)


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BW = 121, 3 snoozes, and very fucking cranky
> 
> _*If*_ I make it through the day w/o buying a coffee...I can almost guarantee you that I will not get out of bed in the morning w/o it. My family is begging me to have it btw. I am in a REALLY bad mood.



Yeah, nothing better than to come home to a person in a bitchy mood for no apparent reason. That just pisses ME off! Drink the goddam coffee then.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

STFU


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I get to carb up tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

...The highlight of your day?  

He forgot to offer you "throat coat?"

BTW...am I getting blamed for your bitchiness?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes 



No...he already knows I'm a bitch


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Legs getting sore?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Nope 

Not looking forward to any more cardio this week though  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

They will be   So tomorrow is an "off" day?  

Posing practice? 

My attention will be focused in a few minutes..sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay 

Posing?...I'm too tired to pose...I'll pose tomorrow, on my day off 

Stupid shoes hurt my feet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

That is what I was suggesting twitette, on your OFF day 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh   .....K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

So about this nibbling/cheating.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

What?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

STOP IT! 

Please?

3 weeks 3 days


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

errr...3 weeks...2.5 days


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

That's it..."K"...? 

What'cha doing?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I guess so...

...trying to get my ADD brain to focus and learn how to edit pictures better, but I'm just getting frustrated


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Fuck it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm working on another soy thread....it has reference to your vegetarian clients and I'm really doing it for MP and SoP's sake.....I just won't participate if the thread becomes argumentative......I'm learning for my family's health! 

Mercola has some real negativity to methly mercury in his last newsletter.....we eat a lot of fish..so do the Japanese..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck it!



I think  a liter of water would steady your nerves


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm working on another soy thread....it has reference to your vegetarian clients and I'm really doing it for MP and SoP's sake.....I just won't participate if the thread becomes argumentative......I'm learning for my family's health!
> 
> Mercola has some real negativity to methly mercury in his last newsletter.....we eat a lot of fish..so do the Japanese..




I still don't know what to do w/ them, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I think we are going to make it a point to have more eggs, cheese, shakes (whey).....w/milk for SoP...and MP must make some choices, health versus ethics


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Is she a vegetarian?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

My children are fucking driving me nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

F or the most part...some fish...no poultry or meat

Give em some coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I drive myself nuts...honestly, I don't know how you two can live me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

No, you meant to say, How can the two of us, live w/the two of you!  

...and I don't live w/you...I just put up w/you......and vice versa I'm sure!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

You know what I meant


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No, you meant to say, How can the two of us, live w/the two of you!



Yeah...I just got that now 

I wish one of me would fuck off for a while


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Have you had any coffee withdrawl type headaches?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes...I've had a bad headache all day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Wish you would have told me.....


Leah.....here is another way to look at it:

You say that you are shoot ready....and then freak and do everything you can to look your best

You say that you are FAME ready, not caring because MMis more imp. to you..yet, suits, dresses, preparation/training, diet, cardio...ALL SAYS that you care tremendously


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I wasn't done with that.......

Now, your at a crossroads.....if you really do care, realize the months and months of time and energy we have invested....then you just have to suck it up.......weaning off caffiene would have been a better idea, but we have no time left.  Take some aspirin or ibuprofen, which will blurr you for a day, get past this....1-3 days at the most, depending how much you were drinking...and let's move on! 

...and be Happy


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I care about FAME....I care a lot, I never said I didn't....I said I didn't want to kill myself training/dieting for FAME....because I know myself, I will (am) get sick of it and then I won't be able to do MM. ....already not looking forward to 4 more months of dieting.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I wasn't done with that.......
> 
> Now, your at a crossroads.....if you really do care, realize the months and months of time and energy we have invested....then you just have to suck it up.......weaning off caffiene would have been a better idea, but we have no time left.  Take some aspirin or ibuprofen, which will blurr you for a day, get past this....1-3 days at the most, depending how much you were drinking...and let's move on!
> ...



I am not addicted to caffeine...half the time, I drink decaff, and there is caffeine in green tea. That is not the problem 



You never answered this....useful tool for WHAT????



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We will fix your Shit...err..Shins.....when you are ready..
> 
> *I am ready...what are we w8ing for *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Leah......not 4 months....3 and not all dieting... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

bbs...maybe 30-45....family dinner..don't laugh  TOFURKEY! 

..and some chicken for DP 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Crap....are people supposed to read that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am not addicted to caffeine...half the time, I drink decaff, and there is caffeine in green tea. That is not the problem
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it...just didn't want to reply..."Keeping you deeper in Fat Burning Space and reducing the Size of your almost perfect  ASS!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Crap....are people supposed to read that?



There is a LADD version


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

> I saw it...just didn't want to reply..."Keeping you deeper in Fat Burning Space and reducing the Size of your almost perfect ASS!




Okay...go have your dinner...I won't argue, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay  lol



What are you laughing at!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Nothin.....TURKEY


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I hope I don't lactate form that...lol

I forgot I wanted to give you a leg/trap exercise like sumo's


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

LOL...careful...you just may 

What is it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

lactating or the exercise"...ADD must be bad...SUMO DL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry...had to reread


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Can I just lick the peanut butter jar? ...There's only a little more than a tbsp


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

No...stop it!  How'd it get so low in the first place?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Not me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

And I suppose 2 Tbls is just a little more than 1 Tbls?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

You're funny...and it's still NO!  :grinch:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

You're funny too...but definitely a GRINCH


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Beginning of my new banner...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

That is way cool.....but I you can use a better face shot on the right...like the Beach one  

...and what exactly is on the left...it looks like a big ear?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Did you leave the jar alone?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I haven't touched it  

No...I like that face shot, the other side is a little lower on my body  

It's going to be animated...so it will flip w/ different images on the sides.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Can hardly w8


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry...did you say to finish the jar?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Nope...did you? :ma....d:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Not till you tell me to


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

So hurry up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Don't even fucking think about it! :fuckingnuteaters:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Kuso's Model link thread is kind of cool..they show the actual shoots, not just the models   Good music in some too 

DP

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=314250#post314250


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I haven't checked it yet.

That link doesn't work for me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah...that's cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Just worked for me....don't you have "Real Player"...the link above, just checked it...try the picture gallery


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Some posing and costume ideas for you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah  ...cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Some nice tummies for you too..


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Still looking?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

No...site slowed on me 

I don't have to work till one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm alone in the morning, then Carissa is working for MP in the afternoon cuz of the talent show...plus a delivery


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Bonus


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Are you gonna leave on Friday before the show?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

You should check out the third video of the twins 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes...because I have to get my suit fitted one last time...so the plan is the full weekend  ...up friday night and coming back sunday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Nice ass...es, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Luckily you know how to travel and do this....such a show veteran!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nice ass...es, lol




I think the shooter likes a particualar look, a lot of similarities in models, their make-up, skin tone, shots..etc


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes....I can travel and do this, lol

...most shooters do have a certain look they like...that's why it's important to get the right one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Some of these are impressive...crews, equipment, lighting, costumes, make-up....looks like it's good to go "on a shoot" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

I just lost a 1/2 hr of work 

Yeah...looks like fun...but it's tiring, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok...I better get to bed...I'm supposed to wake up w/o coffee in the morning


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

How? :bummer:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Only 2 snoozes tomorrow! 

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

It froze and I had to reboot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry...too many models!  :myfault:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It froze and I had to reboot



2 nights in a row...maybe you should clean up and defrag your puter?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Meals are updated 

Pay attn  ....

K...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

Whad'd I miss...I just had a major slowdown..?? :huh:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

BW = 120

I thought for sure I would have coffee this morning, because I could barely get out of bed yesterday....I even got it ready last night, lol....but I woke up fine and didn't have anything but green tea. I hate green tea btw. 

I need to fix my water today, it has been low. Yesterday Arielle looked better than me...I didn't like it at all. I need to drink properly and tan properly....and stop doing cardio, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

GML 

Show me your ass and legs before we make a cardio discision? 

Water and tanning , yes!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

GM 

I hope that when I go outside today it's WARM  ...it's nice and sunny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

oh, and Good w8 for the tea!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GM
> 
> I hope that when I go outside today it's WARM  ...it's nice and sunny



I hope so to, will it be?  It's been windy but beautiful here


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

No...I will keep the cardio up...I look like shit from cardio (and bad water)...but I need to do it in order to lose more fat....just as long as I stop in time to look good again for FAME, lol. I'll just wear long clothes at the gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

She's gonna take you literally and try to touch her ass to the floor instead of the expressions true meaning...lol

I can do that on Smith Squats..btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I will keep the cardio up...I look like shit from cardio (and bad water)...but I need to do it in order to lose more fat....just as long as I stop in time to look good again for FAME, lol. I'll just wear long clothes at the gym



I'm sure your upper body looks fine, freak the hell out of her....don't you realize she is saying, "Shit, fuck, cock, suck, Leah looks better than me? "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

No she's not, lol...she looks good!  My tummy doesn't look good at the moment 

I can't teach squats over the internet 

I have to go take the kids in ...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

K....early wake-up day for the fam...I'll be back by 9:30


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> oh, and Good w8 for the tea!




eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Bad w8 = 
Very Bad w8 = 
Good w8 = 
Very Good w8 = 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay then.... lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I did your thingy for shin splints...maybe I'm doing them wrong...I only felt a very slight stretch, and it really stressed my knees?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't know...maybe it's all in my head...I don't look so bad in the living room? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Ok...I got my walk down in these shoes...way comfortable...I've been wearing them to clean  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

LMAO 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Now, can you turn?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I go to after I eat so I can buy a computer chair


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes...I can turn  ...I just had to slow it down a bit lmao.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did your thingy for shin splints...maybe I'm doing them wrong...I only felt a very slight stretch, and it really stressed my knees?



it's very mild, feels like that, try deeper...but it shouldn't stress the knees...stay very upright 

Sometimes shin splints are really myofascitis, or compartment syndrome...also


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I can turn  ...I just had to slow it down a bit lmao.



Can you bend down to pick up your throphy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know...maybe it's all in my head...I don't look so bad in the living room? lol



The gym I'm going to today has a row of lights along the mirror, makes me look good...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> it's very mild, feels like that, try deeper...but it shouldn't stress the knees...stay very upright
> 
> Sometimes shin splints are really myofascitis, or compartment syndrome...also



what's that?

I stayed totally upright and went all the way down....it stretched the first time...nothing now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Can you bend down to pick up your throphy?




Let me check.......





Yep!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what's that?
> 
> I stayed totally upright and went all the way down....it stretched the first time...nothing now



Other problems...you don't want to know, the cure for CS is to cut the fascia.....

It takes 4-7 days...keep doing them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Let me check.......
> 
> 
> ...





You have your shoes on and your walking around the puter?    (the visual)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes  ...and I cooked eggs w/ them too, lol....it's a long way down to the toilet in them though 

I don't think it's anything serious


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

*smiling* 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

My connection is "biffing" right now....gonna go ready

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

K...I have to go...Have a good day, and SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Crap...I won't come back then..I have a delivery....training, and training others....fuck....rude start to a day


SYL 

DP...away


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

and have a good day 2 

Remember to take your shoes off before you go to work!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Funny 

Going....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Absolutely no doubt...I fucking hate Thursdays 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

LOL...that's funny...sorta


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I have to go to work now, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Crap 

SYS 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

...and Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

lmao 

SYS *sigh*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay...two things!!!!

First...Alison Ethier just told me she's not competing at FAME ...that means 2nd place is up for grabs 

...and There's a new competition in Canada...Galaxy Canada...a pre-qualifier for Florida..and I was just asked if I wanted to compete in it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Yeah...K...I officially hate fucking thursdays


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

We have to do shoulders...and I want a kickass PUMP UP workout  

K...I'm posting my sponsorship letter for you...please let me know what you think


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I also officially hate the time change


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...two things!!!!
> 
> First...Alison Ethier just told me she's not competing at FAME ...that means 2nd place is up for grabs
> ...



I knew that and tried to tell you, remember..but not...MS "I can't control myself" couldn't pay attention and stay strict 

When?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...K...I officially hate fucking thursdays




Sitting now..........is good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We have to do shoulders...and I want a kickass PUMP UP workout
> 
> K...I'm posting my sponsorship letter for you...please let me know what you think



I know....K...let me settle first? Please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I also officially hate the time change



Me too....I feel so guilty when I keep you up!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi 

K...settle.. 

It's in september, in Calgary....and florida is in november... That would be expensive, rob's freaking...I don't even know if I could afford to compete in it??? But I want to


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

How was your day? ...alcohol? lol

My nose is cold


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, you take a 3 day bus trip...and stay with all our online firends 

You told me you guys were gonna vacation this year...lol

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How was your day? ...alcohol? lol
> 
> My nose is cold



Basically good, but busy...this big ass truck backed into the front of the lot w/an order I wasn't expecting at 4

How was your"

My noes is not cold :nonspaz:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

*My nose is not cold :nonspaz:*



My day was okay...not busy...tomorrow, I'm totally booked though 

I think I spent all our vacation money (my dress is in btw  ...didn't have time to pick it up today though) and rob's motorcycle money...and.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

oops...time to print more!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Pictures soon?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

I go fucking NUTZ just reading that journal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay...this weekend


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

lmfao


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Can we do shoulders please? 

If you keep keeping me up...I'm gonna have to do 7 meals 

They're updated btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

1) Seated DB press, 3 sets of Arnolds, 2 sets regular
2) DB Lateral Ladders
3) DB 45% angle front raises

4a) NG cable upright rows
4b) WG BB upright rows

5) DB shrugs, seated

6)  Bent over DB rear raises


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

what's lateral ladders again?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Meals look good, I want BW the next 3 morning please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay...I hit 6 litres btw 

I thought i ate more food than that  but I guess not, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what's lateral ladders again?



4/5  4/8  4/10  4/8   4/5
3/5  3/8  3/10  3/12.5  3/10  3/8   3/5
3/8  3/10  3/12.5  3/15  3/12.5  3/10   3/8

F/15   F/12.5   F/10    F/8  (better get at least 15 reps @ 8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I hit 6 litres btw
> 
> I thought i ate more food than that  but I guess not, lol.



They're perfect like you!     BTW...what happened to the bitch? :alugh:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

WEll...that was a BAD BAD day...don't wanna do that again 

It may take me 10 minutes to figure out the ladders there...if I don't respond by then...send help


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 4/5  4/8  4/10  4/8   4/5
> 
> *The first set is going to seem gay *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 4/5  4/8  4/10  4/8   4/5
> 
> *The first set is going to seem gay *
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I will start w/ 15  ...I think, lol...stupid trisets


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Maybe I'll take a pic in my dress  ...I hope it fits!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe I'll take a pic in my dress  ...I hope it fits!



Please do!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

I have to buy scotch gard first  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I will start w/ 15  ...I think, lol...stupid trisets



This is not a triset :finger

You start with w8 "A" do 3-4 reps, pick up w8 "B", do 3-4 reps......then "C" and "D"...THEN you go back down the ladder..."C", "B", and finish w/"A"

One set, no rest until the last w8!

Last set is top down, failure at each w8! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to buy scotch gard first  lol



Just don't wear make-up

Try it before you scotchguard it, you may have to have it cleaned to shrink it?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

...sorry...I thought it was a triset w/ the presses and fronts 

You're determined aren't you 

I'm not worried about *it* being too big


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

My head is spinning


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My head is spinning



Time for a nap?

Your FAME posts have become very "helpful"..god timing...lol

I need to go watch SoP's movie...W/O is OK?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...sorry...I thought it was a triset w/ the presses and fronts
> 
> You're determined aren't you
> ...



I hope you mean the dress...because I worry about *it* being too big...and I don't mean the dress


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes...thank you 

When I leave in the morning...I'm gone for the day 

Going to bed as soon as I finish this post 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My head is spinning



Catch it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...thank you
> 
> When I leave in the morning...I'm gone for the day
> ...



Bummer...I will try to be here..I'm leaving early too

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Don't worry  *it*'s gonna be just fine


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

AARRGGHH 

K...going ...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

So who is typing if you're already gone?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't worry  *it*'s gonna be just fine



THIS will be qouted! :mindyou:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

lmao! going now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

doing cardio tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

w8...one more thing...can I have coffee tomorrow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

HFN!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

You suck!

K...bye


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

BW = 121

Upper body looks tight...can't w8 to do shoulders 

Lower body still "big" looking from leg day

Not holding water anymore...well, maybe I am at 121...but, the ass looks much better!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 1) Seated DB press, 3 sets of Arnolds, 2 sets regular
> 2) DB Lateral Ladders
> 3) DB 45% angle front raises
> ...




Yeah...seated is not going to happen, lmao...I can barely get them off the rack! Never mind walking to a bench, sitting down and getting back up w/ them!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Fuck that's early 4 U

GML  

Are you cold?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

no


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...seated is not going to happen, lmao...I can barely get them off the rack! Never mind walking to a bench, sitting down and getting back up w/ them!!!






How about kneeling?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> no



You made coffee?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> How about kneeling?



 don't call me loser when I'm fucking shrugging 80lb DB!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You made coffee?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

But your standing, so we want to take legs out of it and find out what you really shrug......you know I do seated with an Olympic cambered BB? 

.and I use  when you say you can't won't or don't....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Leah.....why?

There is a reason your ass looks good..and it ain't drinking coffee...w/cream/sweetners


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Well...I would think that since I'm using only my shoulders, and not jumping or bending my legs when I shrug (lmao) that I'm shrugging what I'm shrugging.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Then prove it?  There are more reasons why we changes exercises you know...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah.....why?
> 
> There is a reason your ass looks good..and it ain't drinking coffee...w/cream/sweetners




That has nothing to do w/ coffee...has everything to do w/ hormones and water retention.

IMO...the benefits of coffee outweigh the cons.  I had 2 cups coffee friday morning before my shoot....could you tell in my pictures on saturday?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Then prove it?  There are more reasons why we changes exercises you know...



K....WTF do you want me to do???? I told you I can't move away from the rack....do you want me to have to shrug 50's for 25 reps????  fuck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I would have to see the pictures had you not had it......

Not the point....I'm your coach, we had a deal...you want it back, you/we discuss it first


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....WTF do you want me to do???? I told you I can't move away from the rack....do you want me to have to shrug 50's for 25 reps????  fuck



I want you to stop being so fucking stubborn/stupid :fuck:

You take your opening w8.....drop it on the floor on each side of seated bench, bend over, stap in, head back, back arched and do a small hyper to sit up...you fucking SLDL more...and do the fucking set......

If it is too easy, you raise the w8...if it is hard, fucking gr8...that's what I want, the w8 is unimportant!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay



Not OK, you didn't do that...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Listen....I told you   that second place would be available...you didn't even fucking acknowledge that....and I have been training you and preening you to win!

Your fucking nut eating/nibbling/bar/eating/sweetner using/coke/coffee drinking/baking/more nut eating ASS is in my/our way...and I'm fucking tired of it....

You concentrate and do what I say for the next few weeks....then you get a short break.....and I fuclking mean it! :madashell:  Do you want to waste 6 months because you can't control yourself????????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I have to go now. Have a good day Andrew.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Have a good day Leah


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

A.M

24 minutes rowing
11 minutes bike

P.M

*1. DB Press* 20/12, 20/12, 25/10, 30/9, 30/8...120 RI

first 3 sets arnolds

*2. DB Ladders* _Set 1_ 4/10, 4/12.5, 4/15, 4/12.5, 4/10
_Set 2_ 3/5, 3/7.5, 3/10, 3/12.5, 3/10, 3/7.5, 3/5
_Set 3_ 3/7.5, 3/10, 3/12, 3/15, 3/12, 3/10, 3/7.5
_Set 4_ 6/15, 3/12.5, 4/10, 15/7.5.....120-180 RI

I liked those

*3. DB 45D Front Raise* 10/8 x 3

I didn't know if you wanted my hands at 45 degrees or my arms so I did both

*4a. Cable Upright Row w/ Handles* 80/7, 70/8 x 2
*4b. Upright Row, WG* 50/7, 50/6, 50/5...120 RI

*DB Shrugs* 65/12, 75/12, 80/10...180 RI

I tried what you wanted on the first set, I couldn't get a good grip and the seat was in the way so I stopped at 12. The rest were standing.

*6. Bent DB Lateral* 10/10, 10/8 x 2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

(Imaginary bottle of your favourite wine here...this puter sucks for pics)

Excellent w8 on the ladders.....excellent shrugs and thanks for trying them, looks like 85's are next....6-8 range...I was wondering why you didn't ask about the 45 degrees, wanted to see your solution..and it was good! 

Looks like the W/O you asked for...what were your words...GET PUMPED W/O? 

btw...finding shit in your journal takes all day, I only got to sit down twice 

MY


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

what were you looking for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

My W/O highlights...I store them w/you! 


...and to see how many smilies you can use when you want to 

Remember, I'm set at 10 posts per page...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Should I start a new journal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I just got a fax from Dr. micheal Bouchard..."Safely Elimin8 Fat Forever, w/o Diet"

Do you know what they call the guy who graduated "last" in his class in Med school? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Should I start a new journal?



I can't tell until your mood improves...I did serve wine? 

If you want, I like this one, it has fish, dresses and posing suits


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

No....I don't even know who you're talking about?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

K....my mood is fine


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I haven't looked at my dress yet...I'm afraid to open it and mess it up.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No....I don't even know who you're talking about?



It was a joke...and they call him Doctor...lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....my mood is fine



Sure it is......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I know you have the "Wear your food gene", but find a room, no kids, no cat, no food, and look at the dress.... 

Oh, wash your hands first!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I get really hungry this time of day :damn:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Shit....they sent the red one...must not have had the white. That sucks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

LALALALALALA...I think I go make a quick order......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shit....they sent the red one...must not have had the white. That sucks.




You are fucking kidding me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

It's ok...I can do red....wanted white, but it'll have to do I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's ok...I can do red....wanted white, but it'll have to do I guess.


 

I wanna see.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay...I'll take a pic this weekend too. I think I may have to shorten the straps and maybe get it hemmed, have to see w/ the shoes on.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm starving


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm more hungry for a smiie than for food now....

I'm going on smilie strike in protest


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I think shoudler W/O's make me more ravenous than Legs....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Good for openers...what esle ya got?

I tanned today....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Is this the journal where I posted all the pics of the other competitors?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Allison is here...not sure on the others...is this in response to my request at LW?

So many journals....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I stuck my finger through an egg today at the store getting it out of the carton, and when I try to pull my finger out...the egg stuck on for a second and flung/spewed accross the counter and everything on it......what a mess


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

You cook at the store?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

We have a blender, toaster and microwave in the office, took the burner out because we didn't use it!  I was gonna use the egg raw in my puddin' 

There is also a room above the office, probably 20 X 8' where SoP grew up...it's carpeted, wired for cable, lights and I made the A/C vent into it....He had a futon, chair, game system/TV with surround sound home theatre up there...lol 

oh...and a ladder to climb up mounted on the wall, and a basket on a rope for supplies...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I knew about the room


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah...never fucking mind...ya can't find shit in this journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

But did you know we have a garden bathroom with a jacuzzi/shower and steam room? j/k

Or are you stuck on the concept that you want a kicthen in your future store?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

No...I was just curious.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...never fucking mind...ya can't find shit in this journal




It's only a few days old? 

Why not go to where yo found the pictures in the first place?

I have to go check out..SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I think I need that wine now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Why not go to where yo found the pictures in the first place?



That's what I'm looking for. I gave up.

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I see dark red lipstick on everyone...dark everything actually...and silver eyeshadow...why the fuck does everyone feel they need to look the same.



http://www.getbig.com/pics/arnold/2001/arnold2001.htm


http://www.getbig.com/pics/arnold/2003/arnold2003.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I guess american women are different....lol

The last hour was pretty fucked...and so is my server

on the phone with the cable company


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

What do you mean? ...those are american women...from the arnold classic?

Why don't you change servers? Holy fuck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

there is only on cable provider...and Dsl means getting a second phone line and they can only do it on my primary..so I lose my phone number

Maybe Az women are different


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh...sucks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I need that wine now



Me fucking too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

....have it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

I may go to dial-up......

Should we try Arms?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....have it



Not w/o you..and you probably shouldn't...

and it would need to be much stronger!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay...you do it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm not


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...you do it?



I always do it.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello Andrew,

the error in the JP7 formula is eleminated now. To be exact: it where
two errors, both effecting the average calculation. I didn't expect
that, so I was a little confused when I found the first error - and
it still didn't work at all...

I'm getting old, I'm afraid.

Another reason for my confusion could be that I learned from wife last
week that we become parents again :-D It was not easy to concentrate
on programming.

In addition I added the JP7W formula to the existing formula. Thanks
again for the link! Very usefull, will check my own sources with those
given at your hint. Will add the two other formulas for women, too,
but have to produce additional illustrations before.

One more time: thank you for your mails and your help.

Kind greetings from sunny Lüneburg to - where are you living, b.t.w.?

Carol

P.S.: Maybe you should have a look on the "whatsnew" page... ;-)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I know 



> Another reason for my confusion could be that I learned from wife last week that we become parents again



lmfao!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

So ...is soy protein isolate the kind of soy that's bad for you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So ...is soy protein isolate the kind of soy that's bad for you?




Let's not use the word bad....just that it's only about 73% assimilable, doesn't have a complete amino profile, is harder to digest, is estrogenic, goiter tropic/genic, many are allergic to it, doesn't make it 'bad?'  And besides, even on dial-up I know you're asking about cookies that would work w/whey protein....lol

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

And did the post where I asked you if you could do bent-over rope extensions get lost....?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Is sour cream okay to eat...not in pre comp I mean


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Even dial up is fucked

I'm not totally sure because I don't eat it, But I believe the specs on SC are good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

I didn't see....what do you mean bent over rope extension? leaning forward and overhead?

No...I was asking about soy protein isolate  ...I used to bake w/ it all the time. ...Now I'll use whey


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

K

Ironmag is slow...mine's not though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

We need to get to your arm W/O...I can't take much more of this...to long of day...
Tri's

1) St8 bar cable push downs, 3 sets, then a triple drop
2)  Would really like some type of extension, prefer the bent forward rope
3a)  Two arm reverse
3b)  Dips between benches
4)  Close grip Smith, 12, 15, 18 reps...same w8

Bi's

1)  Standing EZ curl, alternate sets with outside and inside grips, 3 sets each
2)  High incline seated  DB hammer
3)  Machine curls, one arm if possible
4a)  Str8 bar cable reverse curls
4b) One arm rope across the body  (hammer grip)..tie a knot in it to make it shorter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't see....what do you mean bent over rope extension? leaning forward and overhead?
> 
> No...I was asking about soy protein isolate  ...I used to bake w/ it all the time. ...Now I'll use whey




Yes and no Nibbling


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay....I'll try...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....I'll try...thanks




that was in reponse to the W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> that was in reponse to the W/O



Wow...I like that...How about "do", Do you do "D?" 

Leah...I have to go...SoP is gone and I said I wouldn't be long...

Sorry....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

...and no nibbling


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

The straight bar hurts my elbow. ...I will try.

K...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Is Mel still w/you?

Do you try things I suggest to you w/your clients?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

sometimes.

I don't know...depends what it is?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The straight bar hurts my elbow. ...I will try.
> 
> K...GNA




...any bar that is different then .....K 

Leah....are things OK?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

GNL  

I have to leave early tomorrow, I'll be here before at around 9:30 YT


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok...GN


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

BW = 119

My dress is .....not made for a BB 

too big in some spots, way too small in others. I will be able to wear it, but I'm going to have to get it altered...thes slit is way too high....and it's fuking see-through...not sure how I'm going to get around that just yet?????   The chest area is so tight it hurts. ...And it's not white!

GGGGGRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BW = 119
> 
> My dress is .....not made for a BB
> ...



GML 

Nice little carb deplete BW, looking for 118-118.5 tomorrow, metioned that .....

Send the fucking dress back.......you can't afford a DQ if you can't solve the problems..go shopping next weekend.........Try a Dance Wear store, Fredderick's, Victoria's etc. (we get Victoria's catologs...often there are options for you, check online)...you will find sexy, and you will make it sexier 

(and I wanted you to have what you wanted, but I never liked that dress, I fell victim to consnsus..next time I hod my ground and my convictions...sorry)

My puter is still wierd, stay w/me please

I feel strange too...can't put my finger on it....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

GM 


I do NOT have the patience for this fuking site today...I am bouncing off the walls here...I've got to go in the shower and go do something.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

I thought it was my puter...... Is LW any better.....I'll see your reply in like 3-4 minutes...sorry

If you have to go..Have a gr8 day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

3 weeks Leah....you're/were're almost there.....

Hit your water today...we'll look at you tomorrow......last time till the show  Pose today if you can! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I can't send the dress back, they won't take it back. Don't misunderstand me...I like the dress...it looks good...I just wanted white...and the sizing could happen to any place I order online. I don't have time or money to order another dress, and I don't have any decent stores available to me locally.

I can't stay...5 fucking minutes for a page to load is too much...I have stuff to do today...sorry....I'll be back later.

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I don't want to do cardio today...my legs seriously look like shit  I'm only doing skipping, and if it hurts then I'm not doing it. I don't even want to take pictures tomorrow.

k...going now...SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

It's a little better now....but I did get up to talk w/you...lol

OK 

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Well don't do that 

Sorry...I can't help the site, and I'm 3 hrs ahead...got a lot to do today. I'll hop in the shower and brb...eat or something


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't want to do cardio today...my legs seriously look like shit  I'm only doing skipping, and if it hurts then I'm not doing it. I don't even want to take pictures tomorrow.
> 
> k...going now...SYL



Learn how to type/live/more w/o Don't. Won't Can't...it's getting old...so negative and nasty 

Cardio is just 2 more weeks.....I'd prefer less, you know that.....but you can't base your appearance on it now....the next 2 weeks, your boday is gonna go from flat, to tired, to really flat, to really tired!...etc..YOU KNOW THAT! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well don't do that
> 
> Sorry...I can't help the site, and I'm 3 hrs ahead...got a lot to do today. I'll hop in the shower and brb...eat or something



It's OK.....I'll live 

Tell Prince to pay the freaking bills!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Okay  

SYS...have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

K...not going to the gym today....got to cleaning  

I will go tomorrow...that was I can tan too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...not going to the gym today....got to cleaning
> 
> I will go tomorrow...that was I can tan too



Geez, is that some new language? :lol 

I guess if you can't make a sentence, you shouldn't W/O 

-------------------

So I just pigged out, meal 3 early......7 egg whites plus one whole, one oz of cheese, and 24 P of turkey sausage patties, that started at 42 F........I figure I ended up with 67 P and 40 F (what a porker I am)...and I really want an apple....so freaking hungry after 2 W/O's.......  Even w/a shake in between.... 


-------------------

...and I'm putting my finger on that feeling of strangeness.....it's people.......I have no fucking patience left for slow, stupid, ungrateful, or argumentative people....I even got into it today w/someone I have never had a problem with before, almost the opposite of our relationship......It's like I'm tired in a new way.....just ranting...sorry

-------------------

Yesterday was the first time you didn't show up in my journal 

-----------------

I have too many projects and not  enough me, or energy....ask me what I want, I don't even know? 

-----------------

At least my body is co-operating this week..

---------------

Too wired to nap, too tired not to, to aggitated to do research, too lazy to clean the garage, too hungry to even go near the kitchen, too sick of working to go there, too fucked up to drive and be annoyed w/drivers, too wasted to go back to the gym, too many bad movies, too much whinning....I'm done    no where else to vent


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Geez, is that some new language?
> 
> I guess if you can't make a sentence, you shouldn't W/O
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi 

Are you at work?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I am still in a major cleaning binge


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

My right click is not letting me C and P text...although it will let me copy an address...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am still in a major cleaning binge



Please come over here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Fuck..this right click thing is annoying...add that to my list

Do you really feel that way everyday?

I wish you hadn't included me in that yesterday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm sorry. Yes...that's me.....no patience for stupid, slow people...just get the fuck out of my way and let me do it ...just ask my kids or rob, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Please come over here




Yeah, lol...by the time I got there I'd be way outta "cleaning mode"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

You seem to clean when you're frustr8ted....I wish I had the patience to type the fine details...you could tell me if I'm over-reacting? 

I don't want us to have  problems because of others.....we can't..K?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

You almost always are 

I'm not frustrated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You almost always are
> 
> I'm not frustrated



Thanks...and "yes" you are!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm sucking back water at a sick rate, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

I think I'm gonna drink 10 L today out of frustration......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Whoa....I hadn't seen that...LoL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Why are you so frustrated?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



No, it's like this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why are you so frustrated?



Told you, I'm too frustr8ted to tell you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

and I have to reboot and see if it will fix my right click

brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

LOL...ok.

You have to tell me, that's the way it is


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

In a while maybe, you're right, that is, the way "it is"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Except for something once


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah...I don't remember what though...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

I do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Go clean.......I'll see if my Nap Buddy Tasha can "put me down" ...she is w8ing!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I am cleaning 

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Is it cardiovascular cleaning? 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes, lol 

K...SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Ok...I bought stuff, lol...I wanna know if I can eat it 

1) artichokes...and if yes...how the hell do I cook 'em 

2) Rutabaga...I thought this was the same as turnip, guess not...might not like it 

3) Tofu...specifically, cheddar flavoured tofu, low sodium 

Per 28g

70 kcal
7g protein
4g fat
1g carb
0g sugar
75mg sodium


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I bought stuff, lol...I wanna know if I can eat it
> 
> 1) artichokes...and if yes...how the hell do I cook 'em
> ...



1) Yes...cut the top 1 to 1.5 inces off, 1/2 inch off the bottom, and turn upside down in a pot, simmer for 40-45 minutes in about 2 inches of water......check and refill the water every 15 or so minutes...eat dipped in/butter...some eat with mayo......eeewwww

To eat, draw your teeth on the bottom inch or so of leaves, when the leaves get too thin, pluck the purplish leave cluster off in your figers, dip and just eat the bottom 3/8 inch...carefully, easy to get pricked......

Finally scoop the hairy part out w/spoon and eat the heart  

2) Steamed or boiled, I guess you could bake it, high in sugars, like cooked carrots...save for carb-up

3) Limit this, cruble on a salad, eat raw, add to soup

DP....fry until browned then add stirfry veggies, can be baked......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

After cooking and cooling...I like to squeeze the excess water out of the choke..makes the butter taste "fuller" 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 1) Yes...cut the top 1 to 1.5 inces off, 1/2 inch off the bottom, and turn upside down in a pot, simmer for 40-45 minutes in about 2 inches of water......check and refill the water every 15 or so minutes...eat dipped in/butter...some eat with mayo......eeewwww
> 
> To eat, draw your teeth on the bottom inch or so of leaves, when the leaves get too thin, pluck the purplish leave cluster off in your figers, dip and just eat the bottom 3/8 inch...carefully, easy to get pricked......
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

So I put my dress on for rob...he says it's very nice 

...and very see-through, lol. So, I'm going to sew a bit of the slit up, so it's not quite so high...fix the straps/chest section, and most importantly...I'm going to buy a red slip and literally sew it to the inside of the dress to make it not see through.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So I put my dress on for rob...he says it's very nice
> 
> ...and very see-through, lol. So, I'm going to sew a bit of the slit up, so it's not quite so high...fix the straps/chest section, and most importantly...I'm going to buy a red slip and literally sew it to the inside of the dress to make it not see through.




Get a ruling om see thru first? 

Artichoke is a process....but worth it!

Turnips are like carrots, if you grated some raw, no big deal...cook it, it releases sugars..

On dial-up...still took 10 minutes to get here


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

What do you mean get a ruling on see through first? 

...okay...no turnip


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

What's Rob trying to say?  you still haven't discussed coffee w/me...and I'm sure you're drinking it?

SO I made SoP Chow mein noodles, fried mahi mahi in garlic, ginger, soy and red pepper; fried tofu; sauteed red pepper, brocoli, onion, water chesnuts, zuchinni, yellow squash w/a coconut milk spicy sauce...topped it w/the fish...took  5 carb blockers and had some noodles on the bottom (1/2 cup)...OMG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What do you mean get a ruling on see through first?
> 
> ...okay...no turnip




You may want it to look sexy w/just underwear?  Just don't get DQ'd like Mrs. Big Rob would have, ask first!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

He was just surfing a smilie site 

It sounds good...what's a carb blocker?

Am I allowed to use stevia?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You may want it to look sexy w/just underwear?  Just don't get DQ'd like Mrs. Big Rob would have, ask first!




No...I already know you're not allowed to do that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

Are you drinking coffee?

A carb blocker is an extract of white kidney beans that makes carbs undigestable...I know, I know...you want...lol  

Stevia taste awful in hot liquids...what would you use it for?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I had a coffee this afternoon

No I don't want it. 

I don't mind it in hot liquids?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I already know you're not allowed to do that.




A slip is gonna make it look less form fitting, less sleek?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Not if it's part of the dress.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had a coffee this afternoon
> 
> No I don't want it.
> ...




the last thing I'm gonna say about coffee......

You would have gotten better results w/o it...having lost a race by 2 seconds once,
what goes through your mind is all of the things you could have done better during training or
during the race

If/when you miss 2nd, 3rd......or even first place by just one point.......I'm gonna ask you if coffee was worth it?

Also, the reason I brought up the smiling and make-up issue....if you find the evening or party wear picture of you last year, with that little french thing......you'll see make-up that is totally opposite or the woman on the beach (with what I would call giving "perfect face")......100 details for one point from the judges......all those months  work, only a few minutes to put it together...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not if it's part of the dress.




So cute that you sow!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Is this now about coffee, because it _was_ about cream...you never said I couldn't have coffee, You didn't want me to have dairy.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

You think that if I don't win months of work is wasted. I don't see it that way.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

We need to review......a few dozen posts in the cuts starts here against coffee...a history of being against coffee...your coffee free few days?

Sure, are you saying black with stevia, no carbs for 6 hours?

Fuck, you've even been drinking tea w/cream after I said NO CREAM...and nuts after I said NO NUTS

I'm working closely w/6 women right now...3 going to show (4 wanting to, but 1 won't make it)...and you are the most difficult....why?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

I don't know...I don't want to do this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You think that if I don't win months of work is wasted. I don't see it that way.




You know I don't see it that way, you're progress has been nothing short of incredible.  But if your hunger to win was as
insatiable as your hunger to eat things we agreed you shouldn't, you would closer to perfection....and not risk a near loss to something stupid...

I have told you, in my book, you have already won!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

So it's like real fun w8ing around on 1/2 speed dial-up...when you can't do anything else on the puter

So...I'm gonna go watch TV w/MP...if my cable comes up..I'll be back to say GN

Otherwise

Good Night Leah


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



GML


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 13, 2003)

I was teasing her about the coffee thing. I wasn't implying anything, just thought it would be funny to tease her with a coffee smiley, relax.

It was supposed to be a funny joke.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*(midnight - 04-12-03)*

Ok...these were taken last night at midnight. I'll post the ones from this morning in a second.

BW = 119


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*(midnight - 04-12-03)*

Back...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*(midnight - 04-12-03)*

Sidechest


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Side Relaxed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Other side - relaxed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Front Double Bi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Front Relaxed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Back Double Bi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Abs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Another Ab shot


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

*4-13-03 Morning*

Rear Relaxed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So cute that you sew!



Yes...I can sew...well too, I've considered getting a sewing machine again so I can do my own suits....just don't know if I'd have the time to do it.

I have to go early to the gym, and have to go get the stuff so I can fix my dress, so going in the shower now...hope I don't miss you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

K...going shopping, back in about an hr...still hoping not to miss you....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Well?.....the suspense is killing me 

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

GML 

You sort of missed me yesterday when I was moody...and you weren't doing what I consistantly do for you......

Today your not wanting to miss me is making me smile....I guess you do care......just wish you had better timing......

So these are awesome, although I wonder why you put them here......I like the homemade cabinatry...lol

Critique follows......

...and Rob, Thank you, I knew it was a joke......and I really like the smilie....it could be her avi.....but looking at it from what you and I do as coaches/teachers.......I don't know about you, but I get upset when I try harder than the trainee......because of the day before...the inuendo was that she was being usual....I'm sorry 

...I'll try to lighten up after she gets sponsorship from Prolab...etc

So after I type all of this...my conection is failing...I'll  be back on dial up later if I get stuck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

They just sent a reset to my modem...I'm in business for a short time


So while I'm typing from memory..and will look again soon as I can

Please tell me what you think of you???

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Of course I do!

I have to tell you what I think of me first? I don't know?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

First of all, very impressive.....and right on time, maybe 3-5 days early 

Did you hear...very impressive 


ON the relaxed poses in general......modified  3 point posing allows you to hide a portion of your rear if you want to w/your arm, w/a  slight turn more....you're ass isn't bad, but consider what the other women do  fuck I just lost a portion...



on the front Relaxed, you look to BBish (and I'm looking for MM, to see what we have going for it  too)   you're losing too much shoulder width trying to get your super well developed lats out...... you could lean back a hair, keep the shoudlers back and pull from the armpits......I think you are pulling from the back and rear delts...just squeeze the scapula and draw it out from the armpits.....back looks fine, but this technique will help, as your shoulders are still rounding forward

You're holding too much air on all the relaxed poses,  exhale more and breath more shallowly, expressing the ab shelf more, bringing in more oblique and serratus...K?

tbc


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Of course I do!
> 
> I have to tell you what I think of me first? I don't know?



Know! 

and correct my spelling as I go please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Ok...well...I know that I am not as lean as I was last year at this time, but I did have a figure show first, and I wasn't as lean for FAME as I was 3 weeks earlier for the figure....but even though I'm not as lean as I was last year, I am not worried about it...I think that I look better than last year, and this year I have invested $$$$ in finding the right suits that fit me to compliment my assets and downgrade my problem areas...a major problem in previous years. So while I know I am not lean enough for BB/MM, I think that I look okay for fitness modeling.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Front double bi is not as good as rear, you have to peak both bi's equally, so thumbs back a bit, while you have mirrors...perfect this please 

I didn't feel that you were flexing your legs as much as you could have, but they look much better than you led me to believe....lack of cardio in 2 weeks will fix that....but not that upper inner thigh little chuck of fat.....that's gonna take perfection.

Abs are showing better upper rectus development, some fat obscuring the lower couple, water and diet should fix this.....however I expected better harder obliques and more "finger" lower........your waist to hip is still slighly out, wider thigh and ab posing can hide some of that, and twisting poses on side views.  With the waist still 1' to big, we can't risk size in this area......but for MM, we need more pornouceds obliques and tranverse rectus.

An area of concern was upper chest....not as full as usual, I think that may have just been some depletion...I'm quessing you took these because 7 L of water made you look f=good last night?

Ass will be there, upper outer ass/hip, inner upper thigh, lower ab region, the only areas not checked "IN" yet...

.some more arm definition would be nice....it was a good thing you started liking your arms W?O's a while ago...your most IMPROVED bodypart! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...well...I know that I am not as lean as I was last year at this time, but I did have a figure show first, and I wasn't as lean for FAME as I was 3 weeks earlier for the figure....but even though I'm not as lean as I was last year, I am not worried about it...I think that I look better than last year, and this year I have invested $$$$ in finding the right suits that fit me to compliment my assets and downgrade my problem areas...a major problem in previous years. So while I know I am not lean enough for BB/MM, I think that I look okay for fitness modeling.



Yes you do, but that was a little confusing....you are SO MUCH better and I think/know leaner than you were at 3 weeks out than last year....after all...I'm the one with the less fucked up memory.

Why in this Journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

I haven't worked abs in forever...same w/ calves...I mean, I worked them both this week, but that was it, and sorta half assed.

Do you mean the midnight pics? ...I did that to show you what I look like after eating all day I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

and I want to see the dress please?

That was first pass from memory..when things settle here..I will look again for the "finer details"

Do you understand the rounded in shoulder thing, the biggest "flaw" I saw...the other women will be expressing wider shoulder girth, look at Allison and why J'Bo does well)....in a lat spread you can push on your waist to force the lats out.....relaxed you have to rely on an isometric contraction?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't worked abs in forever...same w/ calves...I mean, I worked them both this week, but that was it, and sorta half assed.
> 
> Do you mean the midnight pics? ...I did that to show you what I look like after eating all day I guess.



We are not looking for as much detail for physique, but more of a solid view....one complete ab shelf w/all the abs...so that at any veiw or pose, it's "WOW, look at her abs!"

No...I mean why here instead of LW.....your policy on pics?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Do you mean the midnight pics? ...I did that to show you what I look like after eating all day I guess.



Also...I saw you toals in the 13's and then in the 14's

What changed?

We don't want your BW to change much this week, BTW....carbs should put you back near 119.5 to 120...

But you are near 12%, and we want 1/2 ppund of fat off this week and next


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Why in this Journal?



Because if anyone actually follows this journal I don't want them to think that I am way off...which is what one would be led to believe if they read it IMO


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> and I want to see the dress please?
> 
> That was first pass from memory..when things settle here..I will look again for the "finer details"
> ...



Not really...my shoulders are back as far as they'll go.

Dress I'll do later


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Also...I saw you totals in the 13's and then in the 14's
> 
> What changed?



I pumped up last night, and didn't this morning. Also not as hard flexing in the morning cause I'm tired and can barely see let alone flex.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

I knew that was the reason....but we don't unveil prefection until it's time! 

You're getting more and more comfortable with your body since modeling....lol, not shy anymore 

No, they are not.....sorry

Looking forward to this dress, do you have enough tanner?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I pumped up last night, and didn't this morning. Also not as hard flexing in the morning cause I'm tired and can barely see let alone flex.



The do it right for me next week?

Were you wearing your shoes?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

I have enough tanner.

No shoes.

I thought you said this was the last pics?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

and you didn't answer the food question...I was happy with the low totals going into carbs tonight.....

Deplete arms today...I want you to be shaking!

Yesterday Laura said during one arm cable preachers, with her teeth clenched "WTF, I'm such a Wuss". that really helped her!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have enough tanner.
> 
> No shoes.
> ...



That was until you said it wasn't  a 100% effort.......and I want to see more detail and better posing

I have begun your two week program post contest in my mind...so I am actually looking ahead...excuse me...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

POSE w/SHOES!  

It changes your center......


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

What was the food question?

Do you mean shoulders _down_?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> POSE w/SHOES!
> 
> It changes your center......



Then the only poses I need to do is front/back/side relaxed...No BB poses.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Why did your totals change form the 1300's to the 1400's w/o an extra meal last night?

Yes is's a combination of down and out, accentu8ting traps and delt/trap tie-ins


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then the only poses I need to do is front/back/side relaxed...No BB poses.



It will change you ass, claves and abs..we need to chack it...expale more air, more finger drama ;D


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Also...I saw you toals in the 13's and then in the 14's
> 
> What changed?



Oh...didn't get this....I added an oz of tofu.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It will change you ass, claves and abs..we need to check it...expale more air, more finger drama ;D



Ok...but I still don't need to do a double bi in shoes...we don't wear shoes in BB, and we don't do double bi's in modeling.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

I have to go to the gym now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...but I still don't need to do a double bi in shoes...we don't wear shoes in BB, and we don't do double bi's in modeling.



You know the reason we pose like a BB for modeling is to bring out more definition...don't stop that.....and when I see it, I correct it, do you want it any other way?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

No


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to go to the gym now



I'm gonna go to work for two hours...still trying to figure out if summer hours are in......may not be here much in the afternoon...will try.....

BTW...I still feel strange...glad you didn't want to "miss me", the nicest thing you've said in 2-3 days.....

SYL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No



So I earned my wages today?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Me too ....Have a good day Andrew  SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So I earned my wages today?




Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Have a good day and W/O Leah 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Holy christ...you'd think 2.5 hrs at the gym would be enough time to do what I needed to do...but it wasn't! Half-assed stretching, only 25 minutes cardio, and had to do the stand up for tanning(which was probably a good thing).

Had to use the rope w/ the pressdowns, couldn't SS the reverse pressdown w/ the dips, and did an extra drop set of single arm RG pressdowns.

*1. 50/12, 70/7, 60/8, 70/3 + 60/3 + 50/3 + 40/5

2. Overhead DB Extension  30/12, 35/10, 40/8

3. Bench Dips 45/12, 90/8 x 2

4. 2-Arm RG Pressdown 50/9, 55/9, 60/8

Not as good contraction and hard on the wrists

5. CG Bench, 28 per side 15/12, 15/15, 15/18 

6. RG Single arm Pressdown 30/2 + 25/2 + 20/2 + 15/3 + 10/5


1. Standing EZ Curl, Alternating CG/WG 30/12, 30/12, 40/10, 40/10, 40/8, 40/8

I was done after this 

2. High incline Hammer 15/7, 15/6, 15/7

3. Single Arm Machine 30/8, 30/8, 25/9

4a. Straight Bar Reverse Cable Curl 40/9 x 2, 30/12

Hurts the wrist...

4b. Cross Body Cable Curl 30/5, 25/5, 20/5 + 10/10

Forgot to use the rope


25 minutes HIIT on bike*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Okay...dress is posted


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Mmmm...I feel like I just cheated...artichoke is awesome  ...and I made "mashed potatoes" w/ cauliflower


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

I have to figure out my schedule...am I doing cardio tomorrow? I have time.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah...never mind...I'm pretty busy tomorrow, and the rest of the week I have more time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...dress is posted



Hi! 

Soon 

DP

Shpping excursion, so thankful that it was only a $38 lunch and 2 reams of paper


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy christ...you'd think 2.5 hrs at the gym would be enough time to do what I needed to do...but it wasn't! Half-assed stretching, only 25 minutes cardio, and had to do the stand up for tanning(which was probably a good thing).
> 
> Had to use the rope w/ the pressdowns, couldn't SS the reverse pressdown w/ the dips, and did an extra drop set of single arm RG pressdowns.
> ...


*

Arms sore, stiff, was it good at all ? *


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mmmm...I feel like I just cheated...artichoke is awesome  ...and I made "mashed potatoes" w/ cauliflower





you act like you have never had one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...never mind...I'm pretty busy tomorrow, and the rest of the week I have more time



Not much time for cardio left...last big Leg W/O this week....next week, mostly L/E and l/C


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

bs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

It was good 

I'm just sick of eating the same things...it doesn't have to be bad for me...just different 

EEEWWWW.... I hate extension/curl workouts


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

So does that mean I should do cardio tomorrow?

You just got here 

Your spelling drives me nuts!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

I found some inspiration  Almost every shooter i've worked w/ has compared me to Melissa Ann...I'd love to do a shoot w/ her  ...I don't know why she doesn't have a pay site 

http://www.melisaann.com/melisaannmenu.html

Check out her new photos and then browse through her portfolio  She's hot 

(I'm doing cardio tomorrow  ) lol


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2003)

w8 - you are looking fantastic!  Damn I love your shoulders and abs.    Nice work!!

Funny, I just posted my leg pic in my journal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So does that mean I should do cardio tomorrow?
> 
> You just got here
> ...




You already told me you weren't, and then you were...why even ask me? 

You'd think you were use to it by now....

Very tense time here, last minute tax stuff....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I found some inspiration  Almost every shooter i've worked w/ has compared me to Melissa Ann...I'd love to do a shoot w/ her  ...I don't know why she doesn't have a pay site
> 
> http://www.melisaann.com/melisaannmenu.html
> ...



Do something about your nails please


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You already told me you weren't, and then you were...why even ask me?
> 
> *Cause i don't know what i'm doing?  *
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Do something about your nails please




I'm trying  ...I got gelatine tabs...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

You're gonna need nails for the show......real fake ones or something......

If you're gonna ask me  what to do, at least make me feel as if my advice counts...I thought I was the one who directed your training/nutrition....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

My nails will be fine by then.

It does count Andrew...you do.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't always feel that way...I use to


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm sorry....

You know I can't do it w/o you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Left my dress comments, thank you....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Ok thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

I suppose you want a chest W/O to complain about and not follow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

WTF did I do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Which time?





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> , couldn't SS the reverse pressdown w/ the dips
> 
> 
> ...





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> EEEWWWW.... I hate extension/curl workouts


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

You know the bar hurts my elbow.

Rob needs the puter...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Which time?




I said I would try the bar...it hurts my elbow though...you're giving me shit about that???? It's hardly my fault!

And you know I'm going to do the ext/curl...I always do.

Andrew...I'm sorry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Not about the bar, about avoiding the SS!

Why must is sometimes  be a battle?

I think I need more respect......like the coffee and make-up things, these are open to discussion, not the way you treated them,.....you need to realize the amount ot thought and time I put into your success


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Somebody had the bar...what else was I supposed to do? I didn't avoid it...I would have done it if I'd had the bar.

I tried to discuss....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Then say it that way........


and be more open and ready to discuss things?

.....be more giving at important times...it's not always about you, please?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Ok..I'm sorry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Do you realize the only smilie on this page is form a quote?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sorry....
> 
> You know I can't do it w/o you




Not true.

When you're upset w/ me I don't feel like smiling.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Have you enjoyed me not smiling?

My page is shorter than your page...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

no


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Are you gonna take away my smilies ever again?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

:thanks:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Chest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

I almost wrote  Cheat?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

...I'm going to bed, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

GNL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

1a) Swiss Ball Flyes DB or Cable
1b) Swiss Ball Presses DB

2) Smith BB flat bench, heavy 8, 6, 6 , F

3a) Flat bench cable flyes
3b) Machine presses, 1-0-8 tempo

4) Feet  up  on bench push-ups, 3 X F

Abs


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow W8! Great pics!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks Nike_Girl 

K...still not sure if I'm doing cardio or not...need to know cause if I am I have to leave when I take the kids in...might do that anyway just to ensure I get abs done...yeah, k...leaving then 

I was very tired this morning.

So BW after carb up....= 118! 

I guess the whole leptin issue is true, lol...really felt like my metabolism slowed this week, and my carbup last night was very effective....hence the reason I could barely see by the time I went to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

One thing I still haven't figured out yet is what exactly determines how "thick" my waist looks...like from the side. It's not water balance, I know that. I felt like I was thick on sunday morning....kinda like I'd already eaten a meal and my tummy was sticking out, and it's not water retention... and today I woke up and my waist is very thin looking. I wish I could figure out what it is. It could be timing of my last meal? ....not enough time to digest before going to bed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks Nike_Girl
> 
> K...still not sure if I'm doing cardio or not...need to know cause if I am I have to leave when I take the kids in...might do that anyway just to ensure I get abs done...yeah, k...leaving then
> ...



GML 

Maybe you had your first "Disciplined week"  We will give the w8 one more day to stabilize...it's not just leptin, it's glucagon, ghrelin, IGF's, HGH, etc......the whole carb-up ball of wax 

Show w8 may still be 114-115 (we will take 112, but it makes even more reason to follow my post show instructions) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

GM 

...it's not my _first_ disciplined week!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> One thing I still haven't figured out yet is what exactly determines how "thick" my waist looks...like from the side. It's not water balance, I know that. I felt like I was thick on sunday morning....kinda like I'd already eaten a meal and my tummy was sticking out, and it's not water retention... and today I woke up and my waist is very thin looking. I wish I could figure out what it is. It could be timing of my last meal? ....not enough time to digest before going to bed?



A lot of that is time of day.......gravity 

I wake uo very sharp and thin....as the day goes, I expand...so do you!

When we keep you dry, that should be OK.....now if the ass would only contract "all day" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GM
> 
> ...it's not my _first_ disciplined week!



No...but it was a damn good week....almost


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

I think you should do cardio, and not bitch about your legs this weak.....remember too, that "flat" will come before "fabulous" 

Prepeare food, I sense a long day...I'm about to get my biggest truckload ever...$3500 mostly L/C....5 cases/flavours of ice cream...a new bread company ...Todd's.....fuckload of stuff...any minute! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

I need more speed, this cable company is killing me...I'm giving SMACK today!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah...but that doesn't explan why sometimes I wake up thin and sometimes I wake up thick  And it's not water...because I've felt thick on shoots after a water drop before.

k...I'll do cardio


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

Rob's journal made me think of you....lol

Trucjk just called!

Crap!

Here for e a minute, was the W/O oK


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes.

K...hope ya have a good day if you have to go 

I'll be back shortly after my W/O this afternoon....and then not back till 8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

CRAP CRAP CRAP CRAP!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

...and the driver says as he calls at 5:15.."Are we in the same time zone now?"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes.

K...hope ya have a good day if you have to go 

I'll be back shortly after my W/O this afternoon....and then not back till 8


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

This fucking site drives me nuts 

If I miss you...have a good day...the site is dying on me, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

Crap..lost my SYL post

Have to go, you have a gr8 day and W/O too!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a whole 10 minutes to sit down and eat before I have to go back to work 

I did abs and cardio this morning....and did an extra chest exercise. Pushups don't do much for my chest 

My entire upper body is very sore...even my back??? I can't imagine it being sore from rowing...WTF did I do to it, lol.

Alright then...back to work


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 14, 2003)

How _you_ doin'?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> How _you_ doin'?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

OMG...I am fuqqing exhausted beyond exhausted and starving beyond starving!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I did abs and cardio this morning....and did an extra chest exercise. Pushups don't do much for my chest
> 
> My entire upper body is very sore...even my back??? I can't imagine it being sore from rowing...WTF did I do to it, lol.



Hi 

Just woke up...lol

Push-ups work if you do them correctly w/added resistance....would have helpe Tricia and Laura today, neither could do them after chest. 

Maybe you were abducted?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I am fuqqing exhausted beyond exhausted and starving beyond starving!!!!!



I know the feeling, my day started at 5 AM..and I've been "Hungry" for a long time!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hi
> 
> Just woke up...lol
> ...




maybe...I'm just really good at them from doing HUNDREDS at a time for 10 years of martial arts....like I've been telling you forever 

Just woke up? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Well...how many meals have you hit today?  ...so far


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> maybe...I'm just really good at them from doing HUNDREDS at a time for 10 years of martial arts....like I've been telling you forever
> 
> Just woke up? lol



Maybe you can't put your feet up on a bench and plate on your back after a "hard" chest W/O 

Like I've been telling you! :wuss:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...how many meals have you hit today?  ...so far



4 + 0


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

AM

20 minutes on rower
15 minutes skipping

various ab exercises

PM

*1a. Swiss Ball flyes* 20/8 x 3
*1b. Swiss Ball Press* 30/6, 25/6 x 2

*2. Smith Flat Bench, w8 per side* 20/10, 25/8, 30/6, 30/6

*3a. Flat Bench Cable Flyes* 20/12, 20/12, 25/10
*3b. Machine Press, 8 sec Eccentric* 65/8, 65/8, 65/6

*4. Pushups, feet on swiss ball* 20, 20, 20

*5. Cable Fly, high* 30/8, 25/10, 25/10


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Maybe you can't put your feet up on a bench and plate on your back after a "hard" chest W/O
> 
> Like I've been telling you! :wuss:




Good to see you too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice, but ball and bench are a world of difference, on a bench it's just your toes or insteps...on a ball it's " legs and shins", usually 20-30 pounds easier 

See the "Nice W/O" comment, good smith, the women did a triple drop on that one today......somebody creates "perfect" programs for you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good to see you too!



Wouldn't, shouldn't, couldn't that be "Nice to see you too  ? "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

You're never fucking happy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

Point your toes on top of a dining room chair and give me a few ....lol..kiss the ground


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Apparently not!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're never fucking happy



Are you starting?

Do you want smiley withdrawl again?

You're the one starting with "They do nothing for me?"

Last chance


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wouldn't, shouldn't, couldn't that be "Nice to see you too  ? "


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

WTF do I have to do to get through to you...I can do them on a bench and get more than 20, on my toes...why is it so fucking hard for you to believe?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

No ..you're the one starting w/ calling me a wuss the second I get here, bitching when I even do more than what you wanted. Fuck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

I believe......waste your chest....

Sy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No ..you're the one starting w/ calling me a wuss the second I get here, bitching when I even do more than what you wanted. Fuck



There were smilies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hi
> 
> Just woke up...lol
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Maybe you can't put your feet up on a bench and plate on your back after a "hard" chest W/O
> 
> Like I've been telling you! :wuss:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're never fucking happy



I was....you're taking this the wrong way...and too FUCKED UP TO DEAL WITH 

gone


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There were smilies



Andrew...you may motivate others like that...but all it does to me is make me feel like I'm never good enough for you...and it's especially hard when I've tried my best, or beyond and you say something like that to me...all it makes me feel like is shit and like crying!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was....you're taking this the wrong way...and too FUCKED UP TO DEAL WITH
> 
> gone




Yeah...and I was fine till I got here and now I just want alcohol   you suck


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah...my meals are pretty much fucked


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

I think that...I'm going to throw up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew...you may motivate others like that...but all it does to me is make me feel like I'm never good enough for you...and it's especially hard when I've tried my best, or beyond and you say something like that to me...all it makes me feel like is shit and like crying!





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Have you enjoyed me not smiling?





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you gonna take away my smilies ever again?



I apoligize for using the :wuss: in jest......I apoligize that you miss the point that if your W/O were hard enough, you'd have trouble no matter what your backround w/push-ups are  (fuck...my partners can't even raise their arms sometimes...Jeff is  a second dan BB, has done every kind of pushup imaginable, clapping front and behind the back, one arm, knuckles, chains......but he can't get 3 sets of 15 w/a 45 pound on his back at a decline AFTER a hard W/O...although TG can sit on his neck flat for 15)...I apoligize that you can't take an exercise that you think is too easy, like a ball row or a push-up and can't figure out how to make it "more difficult" and get something out of it......I apologize that you have "selective ADD reading skills" and can't see/feel/know the constant praise, encouragement and motivation I bestow to you........I apoligize that you can become so mean so quickly....I must deserve that.......I'm so hard on you......and so proud of you too 

I'm sorry

Your back W/O if you want it:

1) WG Chins

2a) RG pulldowns
2b) NG pulldowns

3)  Seated rows, V-bar, heavy, high rep finish


4a) RG BB row
4b) T-bar one arms

5a) w8ed hypers
5b) Standing GM's

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think that...I'm going to throw up



Let me catch it for you.....don't wreck the floor.....

Are you drinking?

Please let me join you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I apoligize for using the :wuss: in jest......I apoligize that you miss the point that if your W/O were hard enough, you'd have trouble no matter what your backround w/push-ups are
> 
> *You see...this implies I don't/didn't work hard enough*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

I never get upset when you make something more difficult...and you "do" complain when you don't like an exercise......

...and "it" shouldn't be to easy?  Should it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

When you get around to it, would you please throw a few of the recent pictures into the CSH journal as an update?  They will get lost forever in this journal, and they are good.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

I didn't complain about the push ups...I fucking did them...harder than what you wanted ( a bench is NOT harder than a ball )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm sorry

GNL

a


----------

